# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Era Vulgaris, parce que vous le valez bien

## Tyler Durden

Avant j'étais un type plutôt sympa. Je faisais de la BD, mon héros était misanthrope, sortait d'un asile psychiatrique après l'apocalypse et affrontait des asexués cannibales schizophrènes.
Et puis il y a eu le drame, l'accident qui vient vous foudroyer sur place sans vous laisser la moindre chance de salut.
L'inqualifiable, l'innommable, l'abominable Fallout 3 est sorti.
 J'ai pleuré, noyé mes chats, électrocuté ma femme, sombré dans les abysses du désespoir absolu. J'ai tout essayé, la collection de pin's, le voyage au Tibet, je suis même devenu fan de "Plus belle la vie"...
 Puis il y a eu Kevin. Alors que je crachais tranquillement ma haine quotidienne sur le topic de Fallout 3, cet ange venu du ciel m'a adressé ces quelques mots:"_Si T pa Conten ta ka fair toi ton je on va b1 rigolait!_". Au début je n'ai pas tout compris mais après de longues nuits de traduction avec les plus grands experts, ce fut l'illumination.
J'arrête tout et je me lance dans le développement d'un jeu indé. C'est comme ça qu'est né "Era Vulgaris".

Donc voici le topo :
Era Vulgaris est un jeu d'aventure mélangeant point and click et RPG avec un système de jeu basé sur les choix et leurs conséquences . Le jeu proposera d'incarner 3 personnages; un mercenaire sans foi ni loi, un criminel dangereux et un prêtre fanatique qui évolueront dans un monde post-apocalyptique.
Donc voilà, dans une grosse poignée de jours je mettrai à disposition des canards une pitite démo du bouzin, en attendant voici deux petits screens.






Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## chenoir

rohputaing, l'autre hé.

Pourquoi que tu nous a caché ca, spèce de salaud? Hein, hein?

En tous cas ca promet, ca rend super bien post apo, j'ai hate. Et si t'as besoin d'un coup de main dessus hésites pas. Je sais pas ce que je pourrais faire mais je le ferais.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Pourquoi cette news est catégorisée en [Jurigeek]  ::huh::

----------


## chenoir

Parce que Bethesda va faire un procès à Tyler pour avoir fait un meilleur jeu que le leur?

Remarque, pour ca fallait pas se casser la tete hein, un remake de pong sur fond de couleur sable aurait largement suffi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je ne concurrence pas Bethesda je ne fais pas de Fps, Moi.  :B):

----------


## half

> Pourquoi cette news est catégorisée en [Jurigeek]


Bonne question je regarde.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Bon bah on va lui faire honneur. On testera ça dès qu'on aura une version. Et avec plaisir qui plus est.

Par contre je ne cautionne pas le passage par la case "plus belle la vie"... trop hardcore.

----------


## chenoir

> Je ne concurrence pas Bethesda je ne fais pas de Fps, Moi.


Bah eux non  :^_^: .

(Ni de RPG non plus)

Mais dis moi, t'avais déja des connaissances en développement de jeu, etc... avant de te lancer la dedans ou pas? 

Dis nous tout, comment que t'as fait?

----------


## Tyler Durden

En fait oui j'ai toujours était passionné par ça mais j'ai choisi une autre voie...La BD... Et maintenant je me dis que je me suis peut être trompé.

----------


## Nelfe

Tu as le soutien et l'admiration inconditionnels de moi-même, mes clones et mon chat.

----------


## Say hello

On m'annonce dans mon oreillette que Kevin s'est pendu à la vue des screen.

Vivement la démo, mais un petit ordre de grandeur du type de machine requis pour le faire tourner?
(genre un P4 2.5Ghz avec 1 Go de Ram ça ira?)

----------


## Poireau

Les graphismes sont tout simplement magnifiques.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Vivement la démo, mais un petit ordre de grandeur du type de machine requis pour le faire tourner?
> (genre un P4 2.5Ghz avec 1 Go de Ram ça ira?)


Sans problème le jeu n'est pas en 3D temps réel (tout seul je ne m'en sortirai pas) mais en précalculés genre dracula 3 pour ceux qui connaissent.Le plus important est d'avoir au moins un P4 et 1go de RAM.
En gros Era Vulgaris est un point & click avec plusieurs couches de RPG.

----------


## half

> On m'annonce dans mon oreillette que Kevin s'est pendu à la vue des screen.
> 
> Vivement la démo, mais un petit ordre de grandeur du type de machine requis pour le faire tourner?
> (genre un P4 2.5Ghz avec 1 Go de Ram ça ira?)


Bien heu c'est un peu gros pour un point & click indépendant :D.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Euh...Félicitations, tu fais bien de me prévenir, j'assigne tout de suite Bethesda préventivement, on ne sait jamais.

----------


## Seboss

Mais quel rapport avec Queens of the Stone Age ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bien heu c'est un peu gros pour un point & click indépendant :D.


Comme dit ma grand mère on fait les choses ou on ne l'ai fait pas. Nan mais ça va surement tourner sur moins, mais on sait jamais le jeu n'est pas fini.




> Mais quel rapport avec Queens of the Stone Age ?


Aucun, à part que c'est ce que j'écoute pendant le développement. 
Après il y a bien des mecs qui ont fait un fps pourri et qui l'on nommé fallout 3, tu vois un rapport toi ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## Seboss

Je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'il y en ai un  ::):

----------


## karibou666

Je m'appelle Kevin et j'en ai assez qu'on utilise mon prénom pour désigner la lie de l'humanité.

----------


## Ulyses

Et bah tant pis pour toi. Bouhhh un kevin!




> En fait oui j'ai toujours était passionné par ça mais j'ai choisi une autre voie...La BD... Et maintenant je me dis que je me suis peut être trompé.


Tu fais quoi comme BD?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et bah tant pis pour toi. Bouhhh un kevin!
> Tu fais quoi comme BD?


http://www.myspace.com/BDkervel mais je ne sais pas si je la finirai un jour. Elle me déprime je n'y prends plus de plaisir.

----------


## BuzzerMan

Et tu peux nous en dire un peu plus sur le comment du technique ? Genre "j'utilise Ogre toussa mais bon si j'avais le CryEngine, ça irait imeux toussa" (c'est une fiction hein ?)
Ou est-ce que ça fera l'objet de prochains posts/news ?
Parce que je me tourne vers la programmation professionnellement et peut-être de moteur, cet aspect de la création d'un jeu m'intéresse pas mal. Mais bon, le côté créatif aussi, il est sans doute plus difficile à détailler...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ou est-ce que ça fera l'objet de prochains posts/news ?


Ouep pas bête je ferai un de ces quatre un "post making of".
 Merci pour l'idée  :;):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Tyler ! Tyler ! Tyler ! Tyler !

 ::love::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Je m'appelle Kevin et j'en ai assez qu'on utilise mon prénom pour désigner la lie de l'humanité.


Y a dû avoir une erreur à la naissance, puisque tu es capable d'orthographier ton prénom correctement.

Demande une vérification au bureau de déclaration de l'état civil.

Sinon GG Tyler, j'ai hâte de voir cette démo.

----------


## Grosnours

Les screens sont superbes et surtout je remarque avec incrédulité que la fille de la deuxième image n'a *pas* de seins énormes !  ::o: 
Rien que pour ça, le projet me botte !  :;):

----------


## Steack

Je t'aime Mr Tyler Durden  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Moi aussi je t'aime steack. D'ailleurs je vais te chier dans quelques heures. :Cigare:

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Wé ! 
Marrant, y'a bien que sur CanardPC qu'on trouve ce genre de projet – après la révélation d'Half de vendredi ("je code moi aussi", je suis toujours choqué), maintenant ça...
Finalement ce thread ou on parle du jeu dont on rêve risque devenir la base de projet aussi. 

Puis en plus ça ne semble pas être de la merde, bravo Tyler ! 
(Bon, y'aura des lapins au moins ?)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Wé ! 
> 
> (Bon, y'aura des lapins au moins ?)


Hé hé le jeu sera blindé de private jocke et d'esters eggs ^^

----------


## Say hello

> Bien heu c'est un peu gros pour un point & click indépendant :D.


Alors là tu serais surpris de ce qu'il ne fait pas tourner.  :^_^:

----------


## Bus

bravo tyler, c'est prometteur! Putain, cette rubrique c'est une révolution bretonne potentielle, et c'est un basque qui vous le dit

----------


## Errata

whoa j'ai hate de testé.
Tu utilise quel moteur 3D, celui de fallout 3 ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu utilise quel moteur 3D, celui de fallout 3 ?


 ::XD:: 
C'est une blague ?
Tu cherches la bagarre ?

----------


## Sk-flown

> ... je suis même devenu fan de "Plus belle la vie"...


"Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!"

 ::o: 

:désarroi:

:chutedanslevide:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Arrête rigole pas c'est super prenant.

----------


## Steack

> Hé hé le jeu sera blindé de private jocke et d'esters eggs ^^


Comme tout les fils spirituel des grands Fallout  ::lol::  (Le 3 et ces add-on bien sûr, lé 1er son vrémen pa bô grafikemen)
Je suis pas fan des Point & Click d'habitude mais là je dois dire que j'ai assez hâte de testé le bouzin.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Arrête rigole pas c'est super prenant.


Je confirme.

----------


## Nelfe

Pour faire tes personnages en troidé (comme celui du screen), tu utilises Poser ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep couplé à vue et blender.

----------


## chenoir

> Hé hé le jeu sera blindé de private jocke et d'esters eggs ^^



Je veux un personnage dans le jeu, à qui il n'arrive que des merdes. JE VEUX ETRE DANS CE JEU BORDAYL.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Ouep couplé à vue et blender.


Bon résumons :
-Un point'n'click saupoudré de RPG.
-Basé sur "un système de jeu basé sur les choix et leurs conséquences".
-Dans un monde Post-apo.

Et tu espères intéresser des canards ? ::huh:: .

Non là coco tu fais fausse route.
 Je te propose plutôt un TPS avec des aliens méchants qui veulent asservir l'humanité, tout ça dans des niveaux couloirs avec des QTE réguliers qui claquent. 
Le héros sera plein de testostérones à en faire pâlir un certain O.B, et luttera pour un avenir meilleurs face à d'horribles terroristes barbus Communisto-Islamique asiatique des pays du sud ( qui ont bien évidement succombé aux charmes des vilains  aliens mangeurs de cerveaux qui veulent asservir l'humanité et la manger aussi).
 On aura comme Background les zetazunidameriques seul nation encore en lutte contre les crypto-communisto-socialo-cannibale terroristes aliens, tout ça pour un monde libre et en harmonie.

Et yaura du GORE !

Va y signe coco c'est dla bombe ça !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu travail chez Bethesda ? Allez avoue !

----------


## chenoir

> Le héros sera plein de testostérones à en faire pâlir un certain O.B


Nan mais attends, t'as rien compris. Actuellement on est à l'ère des héros gay friendly nourris aux oestrogènes.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Tu travail chez Bethesda ? Allez avoue !


Tant que t'as pas signé je te dirais pas !



> Nan mais attends, t'as rien compris. Actuellement on est à l'ère des héros gay friendly nourris aux oestrogènes.


 Seulement pour les jeux nippons coco. Tu peux pas vendre si t'es pas de ce pays louche sinon.

----------


## Errata

> C'est une blague ?
> Tu cherches la bagarre ?


Ah ha ! j'ai toucher un point sensible  ::P: 
allez un vivement le teaser pour donnée encore plus envie.

----------


## Seboss

Steel be with you!

............................................______  __
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”  :,
.....................,?...........................  ...........................\,
.................../..................................................  .........,}
................./..................................................  ....,:`^`..}
.............../..................................................  .,:”........./
..............?.....__............................  .............:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`.  ......._/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`...  ..}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|...........  ...`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,..............  .............`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\........  ..._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\

----------


## dooby

Tite question: y aura une version manchot ou c'est prévu que pour les pinguins ? (ou l'inverse je sais plus, quand je touche c'est toujours à deux mains). 2 be 3 or not to be?
Yeaaarr, un peu de tise et je suis le roi de la blague à deux balles; bref, linux ou non?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non pas linux. C'est pour les branleurs linux.

----------


## chenoir

'Toutes façons j'y crois pas à ce jeu. C'est impossible qu'il puisse dépasser la magnificence de Limbo of the Lost.  ::siffle::

----------


## ElGato

> Non pas linux. C'est pour les branleurs linux.


\o/
Rien que pour ça je vais l'essayer, ton jeu !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'aura une Vf ?

:traumatisépartouslesbonsmods/jeuxenvo:

Sinon si t'as besoin d'aide, genre quelqu'un pour te répéter 25 fois par jour à quel point tu es génial, je te soumets la candidature de Poireau. C'est un gars qui en veut!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ah mais c'est pas un mod hein, c'est un vrai jeu indé avec une bonne durée de vie,une rejouablilité, un vrai scénar (story board,embranchement et tout le tintouin )et tout; et bien sûr qu'il est en VF non mais.  ::P:

----------


## angshmal

J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner !

----------


## Diwydiant

Tu as réussi à me donner la trique avec deux bouts d'images et une micro-description !

 ::wub:: 

Par contre, je me demandais : combien pour toucher à ce petit bijou en puissance ? Et ça sera quel genre d'Easter Eggs ?


En tout cas bon courage, Mister Durden...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Par contre, je me demandais : combien pour toucher à ce petit bijou en puissance ?


A vrai dire je ne sais pas encore sous quel format je diffuserai era vulgaris, soit un bon gros jeu, soit une succession d'épisodes à bas prix. J'attends de voir les réactions sur la démo entre autre. Dans tous les cas ce sera vraiment pas excessif, ce sera vraiment histoire de dire que je le donne pas et qu'il y a du travail derrière.



> Et ça sera quel genre d'Easter Eggs ?


^^ De toute sorte, des textes et objets cachés, des personnages, des vannes...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce qu'on pourra y crucifier un personnage nommé Taud Hauwardde ?

----------


## Le Glaude

> Est-ce qu'on pourra y crucifier un personnage nommé Taud Hauwardde ?


Tout à fait daccord, need une quête ou tu bute un certain rouquin voulant dominer le monde vidéo-ludique  :B): .

----------


## DarzgL

Eh ben, ça m'a l'air du très très bon tout ça.
Et si c'est pas indiscret, les graphs sont de toi ? Tu utilises quoi pour développer ?
Au fait, peut-être bientôt un topic dans la section Jeux PC ?  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Est-ce qu'on pourra y crucifier un personnage nommé Taud Hauwardde ?


Hé hé hé j'avais une idée similaire mais la crucifixion en plein milieu du désert ça me botte bien  :;): 




> Eh ben, ça m'a l'air du très très bon tout ça.
> Et si c'est pas indiscret, les graphs sont de toi ? Tu utilises quoi pour développer ?


Merci, j'ai déjà cité un tout petit peu plus haut les logiciels que j'utilisai, et la majorité est de moi mais pas tout, j'achète certain modèle 3D à d'autre artistes, ou des amis qui me les font sur commande que j'implémente dans mon univers(sinon tout seul je ne m'en sortirai pas, je mettrai 15 ans à finir ce jeu).

----------


## Rincewind

Autant j'ai aimé Fallout 3 (stop! Pas taper! Pas taper!), autant ce que je vois là me donne quand meme vraiment envie! L'ambiance post-apo a l'air très bien rendue, et j'adore l'idée de mélanger point&click et RPG (surprenant que ca n'ait jamais été fait, d'ailleurs!!!)! Bref, la démo! La démo! La démo!!!  ::):

----------


## JudaGrumme

Ca a l'air bien sympathique ton truc, bon courage !

Et si tu as besoin d'aide pour la troidé à tout hasard, fais donc signe  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> (surprenant que ca n'ait jamais été fait, d'ailleurs!!!)


Merde faut peut être que je brevette le concept *mecquicommenceàflipper




> Et si tu as besoin d'aide pour la troidé à tout hasard, fais donc signe


Reçu.

----------


## Diwydiant

Ce qui est assez impressionnant, ce sont les immeubles en ruines en arrière-plan du premier screen... Pareil pour la femme du second...

Je sais qu'il ne faut pas juger un jeu sur deux screen, mais là, il y a du potentiel derrière...



Allez, Tyler, arrête de trainer sur ce forum et va bosser !





 :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Allez, Tyler, arrête de trainer sur ce forum et va bosser !


C'est à cause de l'autre et son Tetris là ! Bordel !

----------


## GdabZ

> C'est à cause de l'autre et son Tetris là ! Bordel !


 ::P: Niahaha je suis démoniaque.

Sinon je peux te faire des - on va dire une pour commencer - musiques pour ton jeu, ce genre d'univers m'inspire vachement. ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci pour la proposition mais j'ai déjà quelqu'un sur les rangs.*mecquislapete

----------


## GdabZ

> Merci pour la proposition mais j'ai déjà quelqu'un sur les rangs.*mecquislapete


Un type qui a du temps pour toute une B.O., je peux pas lutter  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon, je vais vous parler d'un des aspects du jeu:

*Les dialogues*

Ils sont très importants dans Era Vulgaris, au cours d'une discussion plusieurs choix s'offre à vous, qui dépendent de votre classe et de votre *personnalité*;
Au cours de vos actes, majeurs ou mineurs vous gagnez des caractéristiques qui définissent votre personnalité (il y en a un bon petit paquet et il sera marrant de comparer les feuilles de personnalités des différents canards une fois le jeu fini).
A la fin d'une conversation vous n'êtes pas récompensés de la même façon selon la façon dont vous l'avez mené. Vous pouvez y gagner des points d'influences,de connaissances et d'expériences, trois caractéristiques qui vous serviront dans les dialogues justement. Il y a aussi l'adresse physique et la chance qui peuvent intervenir.
Pour finir, beaucoup de dialogue recèle des embranchements avec quêtes secondaires à la clé. Techniquement il est donc impossible de tout voir en une partie.


Voilà je vais manger une pomme.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Tu t'enfonces là, coco.
Les dialogues doivent pas être prise de tête ! Si on peut les zaper c'est encore mieux ! Puis faut faire des choix simples ; gentil , méchant , bof. C'est pas difficile non de non !
Tu veux quand même pas que le joueur se prenne la tête quand même ! Et ton histoire de caractéristique là, faut quand même que le joueur puisse goûter à tout sans la moindre contrainte. Là tu le limites, tu l'obliges à faire des choix. Tout ça ne va pas dans un bon sens. 
Si tu veux rallonger la durée de vie pourquoi tu t'embêtes, alors que récolter 50 objets plus ou moins planqués dans les niveaux il est prêt à ça le joueur.
T'as rien compris au Gaming 2.0 coco. 

(sinon je suis très curieux de voir le résultat. :Bave: .)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep t'as raison je plaque tout et je fait un shoot gore au ralenti pour allonger la durée de vie.

----------


## Halpern

> Non pas linux. C'est pour les branleurs linux.


Il y aurait sans doute eu quelques libristes prêts à t'aider pourtant; mais avec des arguments pareil, on ne peut pas lutter...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Les lois de l'offre et la demande que veux tu  :B): 
Si les pingouins ce multiplie j'envisagerai une version linux.
Business is business  :Cigare:

----------


## JudaGrumme

Un pingouin de plus par ici.

Sinon sous quel langage / framework tu développes ton bouzin ?

----------


## George Sable

> Les lois de l'offre et la demande que veux tu 
> Si les pingouins ce multiplie j'envisagerai une version linux.
> Business is business


Nous sommes des manchots coco, pas des pingouins. Et nous ne demandons rien de plus qu'un peu d'amour  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

EUh par contre, tu ne prévois pas QUE des dialogues ?
Nan parce que le roman interactif, ça va 5 minutes.
Ou alors tu colles du Full Frontal Nudity pour garder en éveil.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> EUh par contre, tu ne prévois pas QUE des dialogues ?


Non non t'inquiète, c'est un monde violent, la discution ne résout pas tout.

----------


## Sylvain76

Rhaaa ! Le Kevin est contagieux :
"Cet ange venu du ciel m'a adressé c'est quelques mots"
M'a adressé CES quelques mots...

Voilà, à l'instar des pires MST, le (pseudo) langage SMS fini par contaminer même les plus fins lettrés journalistes.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oulà n'exagérons rien. Corrigé.

----------


## Wicked Style

Wah, le mec qui s'inscrit au forum juste pour corriger une faute moi je dis chapeau !

----------


## Sylvain76

> Wah, le mec qui s'inscrit au forum juste pour corriger une faute moi je dis chapeau !


Nan, je suis surtout un ardent lecteur des tests hardware, vu que c'est un peu mon métier. 

Mais là :
1) j'ai pas grand chose à faire au boulo
2) Il faut montrer le bon exemple aux adeptes du SMS
3) j'ai toujours pas grand chose à faire au boulo...  ::|:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Boulot  ::ninja:: ...

----------


## Red

> Bon, je vais vous parler d'un des aspects du jeu:
> 
> *Les dialogues*
> 
> Ils sont très importants dans Era Vulgaris, au cours d'une discussion plusieurs choix s'offre à vous, qui dépendent de votre classe et de votre *personnalité*;
> Au cours de vos actes, majeurs ou mineurs vous gagnez des caractéristiques qui définissent votre personnalité (il y en a un bon petit paquet et il sera marrant de comparer les feuilles de personnalités des différents canards une fois le jeu fini).
> A la fin d'une conversation vous n'êtes pas récompensés de la même façon selon la façon dont vous l'avez mené. Vous pouvez y gagner des points d'influences,de connaissances et d'expériences, trois caractéristiques qui vous serviront dans les dialogues justement. Il y a aussi l'adresse physique et la chance qui peuvent intervenir.
> Pour finir, beaucoup de dialogue recèle des embranchements avec quêtes secondaires à la clé. Techniquement il est donc impossible de tout voir en une partie.
> 
> ...


Comment j'adore l'idée ! Dis, si tu as besoin de quelqu'un (d'autre) pour t'aider à écrire des dialogues je me propose ! :littérairequiconnaitrienenprogmaisveutgraveaider  :

Dans tous les cas bon courage, j'espère que tu iras jusqu'au bout parce que franchement tu nous as bien mis l'eau à la bouche  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Comment j'adore l'idée ! Dis, si tu as besoin de quelqu'un (d'autre) pour t'aider à écrire des dialogues je me propose ! :littérairequiconnaitrienenprogmaisveutgraveaider  :
> 
> Dans tous les cas bon courage, j'espère que tu iras jusqu'au bout parce que franchement tu nous as bien mis l'eau à la bouche


Pour sûr que j'irai au bout. Je suis bien décidé à prouver qu'avec peu de moyen on peut encore faire des jeux, hardcore, intéressant et complexe.
Le jeux vidéo n'est pas mort mes amis ! Et sa renaissance viendra des basfonds !
Bon plus sérieusement(un tout petit peu)je n'ai pas encore besoin d'aide mais je ne ferme aucune porte car je ne sais pas encore comment la pénibilité du travail va jouer sur moi dans quelques mois.
Mais si Era Vulgaris est bien accueilli par les joueurs(vous les premiers)c'est vrai que j'imaginerai bien une suite bien plus vaste avec des centaines de quêtes des personnages avec des personnalités et des arbres de dialogues énorme etc..., et là, il me faudrait clairement des ptites plumes talentueuses.

----------


## Ulyses

> Mais si Era Vulgaris est bien accueilli par les joueurs(vous les premiers)c'est vrai que j'imaginerai bien une suite bien plus vaste avec des centaines de quêtes des personnages avec des personnalités et des arbres de dialogues énorme etc..., et là, il me faudrait clairement des ptites plumes talentueuses.


Si ça marche, je veux bien me proposer pour des dialogues. T'as pas parlé justement des types de dialogues, cyniques, déjantés, idiots etc  ::blink::

----------


## Diwydiant

Et on pourra faire des films comme à Nex Reno ?

:fallout2:


 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Si ça marche, je veux bien me proposer pour des dialogues. T'as pas parlé justement des types de dialogues, cyniques, déjantés, idiots etc


J'en ai pas parlé mais oui c'est l'idée.




> Et on pourra faire des films comme à Nex Reno ?


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles :tired:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite News*

La démo aura un peu de retard du fait que j'abandonne le système des trois personnages criminel/prêtre/mercenaire au profit d'un personnage "vierge" dont on contrôlera l'évolution via le système de *caractéristiques de personnalités*. 
La raison est la suivante, le système de classe venait parasiter le système de personnalités,alors certes il offrait trois aventure assez différente mais amenuisé la liberté du joueur (un prêtre ne pouvant pas faire usage de la violence très efficacement par exemple), alors qu'en renforçant le système de personnalités le joueur devient ce qu'il veut et peut ce permettre des contradictions et des paradoxes.
Donc ça retarde forcement la démo puisque j'ai pas mal de truc à retoucher, mais ça a deux autres avantages,ça me facilite pas mal de choses niveau développement et ça augmente la liberté du joueur.
Voilà  ::zzz::

----------


## Diwydiant

Merci, Messie...


 ::lol::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Petite précision sur le système de personnalité, on commence l'aventure vierge de toute personnalité et au fur et à mesure des choix,rencontres et événements, on apprendra des traits de caractères (ex:vulgaire,tendance meurtrière,altruiste,menteur etc...),ensuite on devra en "équiper" 5 qui définiront la personnalité du joueur,ce qui débloquera des options d'actions et de dialogues.
Le taux de réussite des actions et des choix dut à cet "équipement" sera géré par les quatre caractéristiques influence,savoir,adresse et chance.
Boudiou.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ho ho ho comment j'suis trop content de la scène d'ouverture. C'est pas du oblivion.  :B): 



*mecquiselancedesfleurs

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

COmment ça doit être bien relou à écrire tout ça.

Je me prépare à pointer du doigt les incohérences et les bugs  :Cigare:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je me prépare à pointer du doigt les incohérences et les bugs


 ::o:  woh lautre hé ! Nan mais t'as bien raison il y en aura surement pas mal, les canards seront de bons bêta testeurs  :;):

----------


## chenoir

Ouhla non, je crois que tu peux pas tomber sur public plus pire  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Tyler Durden

Come on . :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Déjà, le titre est naze.
En plus on peut pas faire de headshot.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Tyler Durden

:Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais je déconne, remets-toi au travail.


J'imagine même pas le lynchage si t'annonces abandonné le projet du siècle à cause de moi  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon...
J'abandonne à cause de monsieur cacao, car je n'arrive pas à insérer des head shots et le vats dans mon jeu.
Sinon pour le titre ça serait peut être mieux,
"_opération anchorage rebirth_"? :B): 

Putain le pied il a fallu que je me mette à créer un jeu pour pouvoir de nouveau troller sur F3 tranquillement.

----------


## Diwydiant

> J'imagine même pas le lynchage si t'annonces abandonné le projet du siècle à cause de moi










Et pour Tyler : lejeulejeulejeulejeulejeulejeulejeulejeulejeu !!!

----------


## kilfou

Sans vouloir être méchant Diwy, je vois pas trop le rapport entre ce que dit Cacao et tes gifs...

A part un peu de pub peut être...  ::siffle:: 

Sinon la démo est prévue pour quand tyler ? D'ici la fin de la semaine, un mois, un an ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je ne sais pas encore exactement car j'ai encore beaucoup de travail pour qu'elle soit présentable... Je dirais dans quelques petites semaines.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Sans vouloir être méchant Diwy, je vois pas trop le rapport entre ce que dit Cacao et tes gifs...
> 
> A part un peu de pub peut être...


C'était pour le fustiger pour ces propos honteusement trollatifs, rien de plus...

 :Emo: 


 ::P: 


(j'rigole, Chocacao, hohoho)

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon je me tâtai encore sur la manière d'insérer des scènes "d'action" dans un point&click et j'en ai décidé ainsi...
Ça sera des QTE.Voilà.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A mort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chenoir

J'espère pour toi que QTE signifie que le problème des scènes d'action est une "Question Terriblement Ennuyeuse". Sinon ca va chier des bulles  ::ninja:: .

Enfin, on s'en accomodera de ce que tu ferasde toutes manières, mais évites de nous faire des frayeurs pareilles.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je suis à l'écoute de toute meilleur idée, mais dans un point&click/RPG vous voulez faire quoi des scènes d'action ? Du Fps ? Vous travaillez chez Bethesda , Moi non. :Cigare: 

Edit: Sinon quoi ? Un tour par tour classique ? Allez y hein les combats ne sont pas encore implémenté.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mais pourquoi foutre des combats ? Surtout si c'est du QTE ?

----------


## Sk-flown

Un truc a la RPG Jap.

"Quoi t'as dit que ma mère portait une perruque rousse ?"

Pshhhhhh :tourbillon:; magie des trucages et autres effets spéciaux; arènes de combats; protagonistes face à face.

Bon après grille de déplacement ou pas, c'est toi qui vois, je vais pas te coder le jeu non plus...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mais pourquoi foutre des combats ? Surtout si c'est du QTE ?


C'est pas des combats à proprement parlé, mais des scènes "d'action", genre le mec te mets en joue avec son flingue,si tu appuis sur la touche qui s'affiche tu peux le désarmer (le temps de réaction est déterminé par "l'adresse")

----------


## ElGato

Le problème c'est qu'appuyer sur des touches ça casse le rythme et l'ambiance, en "rappelant" au joueur qu'il ne fait que jouer, justement.

Le système de Fahrenheit était le moins pourri (même s'il comportait _aussi_ des QTE classiques): il faudrait effectuer à la souris un mouvement qui imite celui effectué par le personnage virtuel.
Je sais pas trop comment ça peut être implémenté facilement, par contre...

----------


## Grosnours

Les QTE sont la pire invention a avoir jamais vu le jour dans le domaine vidéo-ludique.
A cote de ça, StarForce est une bénédiction.....  ::|: 

Ceci dit, je comprends bien ton problème, cela revient a devoir coder soit une partie FPS, soit une partie tour-par-tour sur hexa (tiens a la Fallout).
Je te laisse deviner ou va ma préférence...  ::P:

----------


## Septa

Un système à la blade runner pour les scènes d'actions ?

Ou simplement du controle point et click mais avec un temps limité pour faire les actions. Comme dans le premier jeu des chevaliers de baphomet où t'as un truc avec un tueur. Tu réagit pas assez vite bin t'est mort.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mouais je vais y réfléchir, voir ce que je peux faire et essayer de trouver le meilleur compromis.
Le système de blade runner/Baphomet me tente bien, mais cela impose quand même une mort obligatoire au joueur la première fois qu'il rencontre l'événement(cf. tueur dans baphomet).
Et donc ça peut aussi casser l'ambiance et rappeler au joueur qu'il ne fait que jouer.
L'avantage de la touche contextuel qui s'affiche (parler de QTE était un grand mot au final, il n'y aurait pas de longue suite juste une touche de temps en temps)permet au joueur d'avoir le réflexe de s'en sortir même la première fois qu'il est confronté à la situation, ce qui peux aussi être plus gratifiant que frustrant, non ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ou alors tu zappes les phases combats pour l'instant, et t'essaieras de les intégrer plus tard.
Si tu mises sur le côté aventure/dialogues/choix, pas la peine de risquer des critiques négatives pour des combats "chiants".

----------


## Diwydiant

> Ou alors tu zappes les phases combats pour l'instant, et t'essaieras de les intégrer plus tard.
> Si tu mises sur le côté aventure/dialogues/choix, pas la peine de risquer des critiques négatives pour des combats "chiants".


Si Tyler arrive à intégrer un petit côté "blockbuster", ou au moins un côté bien chorégraphié pour les combats, je pense que le système du QTE peut-être intéressant... Regardez Resident Evil 4 : les QTE arrivaient à insuffler une tension aux combats sans être préjudiciables, selon moi... Pareil pour God of War...

Mais bon, celà ne représente que mon humble avis, mantenant...


 ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ou alors tu zappes les phases combats pour l'instant, et t'essaieras de les intégrer plus tard.
> Si tu mises sur le côté aventure/dialogues/choix, pas la peine de risquer des critiques négatives pour des combats "chiants".


C'est ce que je pensais au départ, mais j'ai déjà créé plusieurs scènes qui sont susceptible de partir en couille. 
Le problème est que dans un univers post apo on ne peut pas tout régler par le dialogue.
Exemple à la con; un type te choppe pour te voler tout ton blé, il faut quand même qu'il y ai un moyen de se défendre physiquement dans les choix d'action ,non ?




> Si Tyler arrive à intégrer un petit côté "blockbuster", ou au moins un côté bien chorégraphié pour les combats


Oulà il y aura autant de chorégraphie que dans fallout hein, c'est un jeu volontairement "à l'ancienne" en pré calculé,les animations sont minimalistes, juste ce qu'il faut pour l'ambiance (le contraire ne serait pas gérable, je suis tout seul) j'ai beaucoup plus misé sur l'aspect sonore, qui lui, est très soigné.

----------


## Septa

> Mouais je vais y réfléchir, voir ce que je peux faire et essayer de trouver le meilleur compromis.
> Le système de blade runner/Baphomet me tente bien, mais cela impose quand même une mort obligatoire au joueur la première fois qu'il rencontre l'événement(cf. tueur dans baphomet).
> Et donc ça peut aussi casser l'ambiance et rappeler au joueur qu'il ne fait que jouer.


Pas forcément... Tu peux aussi avoir des conséquences qui n'entrainent pas la mort... Le gars pense pas à se mettre à l'abri. Il est blessé. Si il est blessé à plusieurs reprises il y passe.
Tu peux faire un truc moins punitif...

Là avec des QTE il se passe quoi si le joueur rate ?


Et heu les QTE c'est anti immerssif aussi dans bien des cas... Le fait que t'es une touche ou une suite de touche qui apparaisse dans un coté de l'écran d'un coup ça casse aussi un peu le jeu.

C'est pas si simple à gérer dans un jeu d'aventure l'action mine de rien. :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est pas si simple à gérer dans un jeu d'aventure l'action mine de rien.


C'est clair, c'est même mon plus gros casse tête, le reste roule comme sur des roulettes pourtant  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est ce que je pensais au départ, mais j'ai déjà créé plusieurs scènes qui sont susceptible de partir en couille. 
> Le problème est que dans un univers post apo on ne peut pas tout régler par le dialogue.
> Exemple à la con; un type te choppe pour te voler tout ton blé, il faut quand même qu'il y ai un moyen de se défendre physiquement dans les choix d'action ,non ?


Tu proposes l'action "lui péter la cheutron".
Le résultat dépendra des stats.
Ouais ça fait un peu "LIvre dont vous êtes le héros" mais finalement ce n'est pas plus ridicule qu'une série de QTE.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu proposes l'action "lui péter la cheutron".
> Le résultat dépendra des stats.
> Ouais ça fait un peu "LIvre dont vous êtes le héros" mais finalement ce n'est pas plus ridicule qu'une série de QTE.


C'était le système mis en place au départ figure toi et je l'ai mis de coté à cause de toi  ::P: 




> EUh par contre, tu ne prévois pas QUE des dialogues ?
> Nan parce que le roman interactif, ça va 5 minutes.
> Ou alors tu colles du Full Frontal Nudity pour garder en éveil.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais comme tu parles de point'n'click, je supposais qu'il y'avait un côté aventure à base d'énigmes et d'associations d'objets. 
Maintenant, si y'a que le système de  QTE qui pêche dans ton jeu, ça sera pas dramatique. Tant que le reste est bon...  :;):

----------


## MightyMarv

J'ai faillli être fan de toi Tyler :
-fan de Fallout
-t'écoutes les QOTSA
-t'utilises Blender

Mais pourquoi il a fallu que tu trolles sur Linux hein?
Salopard !

Plus sérieusement, bon courage pour la suite du dév

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je suis attaqué par des pingouins quand je dors depuis gamin  ::P: *véridique

----------


## chenoir

Pour les scènes d'actions, un simple truc basé sur les caractéristiques du perso pourrait être relativement sympathique. Par exemple une option "tenter de le désarmer" qui a plus ou moins de chances de réussir en fonction de notre vitesse, de notre adresse, et du temps qu'on met à prendre une décision. Ou bien peut être essayer de s'inspirer du système utilisé dans The Witcher avec une référence visuelle qui n'impacte pas trop sur l'aspect du jeu avec des grosses touches qui apparaissent à l'écran. Par exemple un son ou un éclair qui indique qu'il faut cliquer sur la souris.

----------


## MightyMarv

moi je suis attaqué par des écrans bleus, et je dors même pas !

t'as déjà du le dire mais j'ai la flemme de chercher, t'utilises quelles technos/bibliothèques ?
Nan parce que le multiplateforme c'est jouable si c'est bien codé dès le départ....

----------


## chenoir

Mais au fait, pourquoi ce titre, "Era Vulgaris"?

----------


## MightyMarv

> Mais au fait, pourquoi ce titre, "Era Vulgaris"?


Cf l'album du même nom j'ai cru comprendre

----------


## ElGato

> -t'utilises Blender


Ah j'avais pas fait gaffe, c'est vrai ? Donc Blender est _réellement_ utilisable ou c'est juste pour faire hippie ? J'avais l'impression de perdre beaucoup, beaucoup trop de temps dessus par rapport à ses concurrents...


Sinon, si t'as vraiment un doute sur les QTE, bah balance une demo.

----------


## MightyMarv

> Ah j'avais pas fait gaffe, c'est vrai ? Donc Blender est _réellement_ utilisable ou c'est juste pour faire hippie ? J'avais l'impression de perdre beaucoup, beaucoup trop de temps dessus par rapport à ses concurrents...


Blender est utilisable et marche même plutôt bien :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5q...nny_shortfilms

mauvaise langue !

----------


## Flyn

Carrément!  Blender marche très bien et ça fait un moment.
L'interface fait encore peur au début c'est sûr mais c'est le cas de la plupart de ce genre de logiciels.

Et il sert énormément pour l'export de modèles vers des moteurs genre Ogre ou Crystal Space et de nombreux autres.

J'invite tout personne souhaitant voir la puissance du bouzin à regarder Elephant's Dream ou plus particulièrement Big Buck Bunny (que j'ai trouvé plus sympa)

Edit: J'avais pas fait gaffe que le lien pointait vers Big Buck, donc je pluzune!

----------


## ElGato

Je vous cache pas que ça faisait trèèès longtemps que j'avais lâché l'affaire. Bon bah je vais voir, alors...

----------


## MightyMarv

> Je vous cache pas que ça faisait trèèès longtemps que j'avais lâché l'affaire. Bon bah je vais voir, alors...



Y'a de très bons tutos dispos, comme sur le site du zéro par exemple

----------


## Septa

> Pour les scènes d'actions, un simple truc basé sur les caractéristiques du perso pourrait être relativement sympathique. Par exemple une option "tenter de le désarmer" qui a plus ou moins de chances de réussir en fonction de notre vitesse, de notre adresse, et du temps qu'on met à prendre une décision.


Faire jouer les caracs du perso ça peut être intéressant mais ce serait bien d'éviter l'écueil le coté trop aléatoire que ça peut avoir dans certain jeu.
Ça incite trop au save-reload ça...

Un simple système de sucession d'actions/paroles à choisir dans un temps limité ( les options offertes dépendant en partie des caracs ) ça pourrait marché nan ?
Chaque choix pourrai valoir des points et si à la fin de la séquence chronométré t'as pas assez de "points" bin ça foire.

Faut vraiment que je me décide à faire des jeux pour tester des idées de gameplay halakon du genre...:s

----------


## Steack

> Je suis à l'écoute de toute meilleur idée, mais dans un point&click/RPG vous voulez faire quoi des scènes d'action ? Du Fps ? Vous travaillez chez Bethesda , Moi non.
> 
> Edit: Sinon quoi ? Un tour par tour classique ? Allez y hein les combats ne sont pas encore implémenté.


Tu parlais des différentes *personnalités*, utilise les pour les combats.
Je m'explique: En gros tu garde une "vue" dialogue mais avec des actions sympa ou même épique.
En fonction du caractére adopté par le joueur (sadique, samaritain, attardé, croyant,...), attribue des "actions" de combats propres à chaque personalité (le sadique qui immobilise sa victime et qui lui péte les doigts, le samaritain qui ne souhaite pas faire souffrir sa victime (en évitant la rixe par le dialogue ou, si il ne peut l'évité, en utilisant des moyens efficace qui ne font pas souffrir), l'attardé qui fait des truc de débiles (ex: Il reste assis sur le sol en geulant "J'aimes pas les poney" puis quand le connard arrive il lui balance du sable dans les yeux et lui mort les couilles), le croyant qui prie pendant le combat en balançant de l'eau bénite sur un abinos en lui disant de retourner en enfer,...).
Les actions se feront comme dans un dialogue, plusieurs choix d'actions en fonction du lieu, de l'adversaire, et surtout en fonction de la personalité.
Bien sûr pour que sa bouge un peu, une jolie animation des dialogues à la Mass Effect pour les combats ::rolleyes:: 

Bien sûr les stats sont pris en compte, faudrai pas que les actions marchent à chaque fois, on est pas chez Bethesda.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon je vais mettre à profit les prochains jours pour faire des tests intensifs sur le gameplay lié aux actions...
*Se prépare une vie de couple difficile

Edit: Mais les idée de Septa me parle bien je sens germer un truc dans ma bouillie là...

----------


## Diwydiant

Après tout, les combats ne font pas tout non plus : une bonne histoire, bien écrite et immersive peut nous emmener bien loin... Par contre, avec le combat, la difficulté est de ne pas briser le rythme avec un système mal approprié...

Mais connaissant le perfectionnisme du monsieur, je pense qu'on peut s'attendre à quelque chose de léché...

 ::lol::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merde j'avais pas vu t'as signature !  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Diwydiant

Nos Canards ont du talent, aidons-les moralement !



Spoiler Alert! 


A défaut de les aider financièrement ou même techniquement...




 :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi je peux l'aider sentimentalement en m'occupant de sa copine, histoire qu'il ait plus de temps libre  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Moi je peux l'aider sentimentalement en m'occupant de sa copine, histoire qu'il ait plus de temps libre


Monsieur *Cacao*... Trente secondes avec ma copine est quelques heures plus tard on te retrouve en version crotte dans les chiottes.  ::): 

Bon...
Je fais appel à vous tous !
En vue d'une création de personnages la plus complète possible faites moi une liste de "traits de caractères" qui caractérise un humain et qui pourrait naturellement servir dans un rpg. Genre altruiste,violent,sadique,menteur etc etc...
J'ai déjà une liste mais j'en ai sûrement oublié des sympas donc à vos stylo(virtuel)!Je ferai un tri mais plus la liste est complète et plus la création de la personnalité du personnage sera complète.
(Vous comprenez il fait beau tous ça, j'ai envi de sortir un peu, ça fait 10 jours que je me terre dans ma grotte  :tired: )
Merci d'avance à toute les bonnes volonté !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sournois, franc, pragmatique, optimiste/pessimiste...

Ca te va des trucs comme ça ?

----------


## Diwydiant

HypocriteManipulateurDésabuséCyniqueBienveillantMenaçantParanoïaqueDéjantéInquisiteurFaibleOpportunisteHumbleStupideChevaleresqueSolitaire

Après, euuuuuuuuh, je ne sais pas... Même parmis ceux-là, certians semblent un peu bidon, mais c'est l'intention qui compte...

 ::P:

----------


## Septa

Simple d'esprit ?
( Plus stupide que stupide quoi  ::P:  )

Bon ça colle peut être pas à l'esprit du jeu mais c'était marrant dans fallout et arcanum de jouer un simplet.

Puis je voyais pas trop qu'ajouter à la liste de Diwydiant.

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est nickel continuez moi je sors ! ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Simple d'esprit ?
> ( Plus stupide que stupide quoi  )
> 
> Bon ça colle peut être pas à l'esprit du jeu mais c'était marrant dans fallout et arcanum de jouer un simplet.


Pas mal, ça, pas mal...





> Puis je voyais pas trop qu'ajouter à la liste de Diwydiant.



Un perso à nos nom ?


 ::P: 



MachoSchizophrèneJunkieSex Addict
...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais, j'veux un Mr Cacao dans le jeu: ivre, sale et grossier, ça m'ira très bien. Ouais un clodo en fait  ::ninja:: 



Sinon:Pompeux, arrogant, tektonik, emo, tête à claques....

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Un perso à nos nom ?


Nan mais c'est clair, à moins que vous soyez contre je tiens le nom de plusieurs personnages là ^^. Sinon "macho" je n'y avais pas pensé,c'est excellent ! Le mecs qui ne supporte pas qu'une nana lui parle mal, je vois déjà les missions secondaires que je vais pouvoir faire avec ça, excellent.

Edit: Têtes à claques ! Nickel ! "le mec qui s'attire des couilles juste parce qu'il a une sale tronche".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

FAis gaffe à ne pas t'imposer trops de truc dès le départ quand même.
Ca risque de virer  au truc brouillon sinon.  ::):

----------


## ElGato

Comment ça marcherait la création de personnages ? On piocherait des caractéristiques dans une des listes ci-dessus ou on aurait des archétypes déjà tout fait qui intégrerait ces caractéristiques ?


Je sais pas si t'as déjà joué à Arcanum, mais la création de personnage y est génial: en gros on encourage le joueur à faire un PJ "extrême" (très spécialisé, ou avec des grosses caractéritiques pas subtiles du tout) plutôt que de faire un machin polyvalent et tout fade (comme dans Oblivion par exemple).

----------


## Diwydiant

> FAis gaffe à ne pas t'imposer trops de truc dès le départ quand même.
> Ca risque de virer  au truc brouillon sinon.


Entièrement d'accord avec Grosquick : si jamais tu vois que tu commence à crouler sous les idées et les possibilités, tu peux toujours sélectionner certains éléments pour les mettre dans la version "normale", pour ensuite apporter le reste sous la forme d' "add-on"...



Mais qu'une chose soit bien claire : nous ne sommes pas là pour te pousser dans une direction ou dans une autre, hein... On ne fait que donner une opinion sur *nos* attentes... Mais la base de tout doit être ce que *toi* tu veux faire... 

Ne deviens pas notre biatche, Tyler...

 :;): 




(En fait c'est vraiment bidon, ce que je viens de dire, mais tu vois où je veux en venir, hein...)

 ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> t être ce que *toi* tu veux faire... 
> 
> Ne deviens pas notre biatche, Tyler...


Ouais enfin, une bitche avec du poil aux pattes et qui ronfle, je m'en passerais volontiers  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mais qu'une chose soit bien claire : nous ne sommes pas là pour te pousser dans une direction ou dans une autre, hein... On ne fait que donner une opinion sur *nos* attentes... Mais la base de tout doit être ce que *toi* tu veux faire... 
> 
> Ne deviens pas notre biatche, Tyler...


Ah nan mais t'inquiète je sais faire le tri et une bonne grosse base du jeu est déjà pensé/programmé depuis un moment.




> Comment ça marcherait la création de personnages ? On piocherait des caractéristiques dans une des listes ci-dessus ou on aurait des archétypes déjà tout fait qui intégrerait ces caractéristiques ?


Pour ça je suis entre deux choix, sois on choisi trois traits de caractère parmi une liste dès le départ et on se fait le perso que l'on veut; soit on commence "vierge" et au fur et a mesure dès événements et des choix que l'on fait on gagne des traits de caractères évoluant vers le personnage qu'on veut devenir.
Z'en pensez quoi vous ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La deuxième solution évidemment.
Tsss


Sinon pour la première, faudra "griser" certains choix en fonction de ceux choisis.
Exemple: je choisis le trait "optimiste", donc je ne peux prendre en même temps le trait "Pessimiste". Ouais c'est con, mais c'est le genre de détail qui peut passer à la trappe.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan bah après ça ce programme, je rends incompatible entre eux tous les traits de ce genre.
Mais t'as bien raison c'est vraiment le genre de détail piège à la con.^^

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon y'aura un gros à lunettes nommé Homard Bullot dans ton jeu ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hé hé hé, déjà implanté depuis longtemps celui là...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain j'imagine déjà les dialogues  ::P: 

Sinon tu composes toi-même des musiques ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est surtout des sons d'ambiance genre le vent qui souffle, des bruits de pierres qui bougent etc... Sinon pour les rares musiques c'est du libre de droits.

Bon ma liste de personnalité est conséquente maintenant je vous demande la même mais version "Talents". Toutes les idées sont les bienvenues ! Merci d'avance.

----------


## ElGato

> Pour ça je suis entre deux choix, sois on choisi trois traits de caractère parmi une liste dès le départ et on se fait le perso que l'on veut; soit on commence "vierge" et au fur et a mesure dès événements et des choix que l'on fait on gagne des traits de caractères évoluant vers le personnage qu'on veut devenir.
> Z'en pensez quoi vous ?


Je préfère le deuxième choix, le problème c'est que pour éviter de frustrer le joueur (et pour ne pas avoir à créer trop de contenu) la plupart des jeux proposent des choix qui sont à la fois très manichéens mais qui en plus ne changent pas grand-chose au déroulement de l'histoire. Ça semble paradoxal mais c'est ce qui se passe pour la plupart des jeux, et c'est pourri.

Donc soit tu te sens de créer plein de contenu qui ne sera pas vu par tout le monde, sinon avoir des caractéristiques très marquées dès le début, ça ne me dérange pas. En gros tu fais ce que tu veux selon ce que tu penses pouvoir faire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Talents ? LA différence avec les traits ?

Parce que sinon, tu reprends tous ceux de SPECIAL dans Fallout, t'as déjà une bonne base  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Donc soit tu te sens de créer plein de contenu qui ne sera pas vu par tout le monde, sinon avoir des caractéristiques très marquées dès le début, ça ne me dérange pas. En gros tu fais ce que tu veux selon ce que tu penses pouvoir faire.


C'est vrai que ça représente une masse de travail, mais je suis ultra motivé et j'ai tout mon temps libre et ça ne risque pas de changer vu à quel point la "société" tiens tellement à me laisser aux assedics  :^_^: 




> Talents ? LA différence avec les traits ?


Et bien les "traits" concerne la personnalité et les "talents" son et bien... des talents... genre marchandage,experts en combat rapproché,médecine etc...
Donc ouais j'vais relancer fallout  ::wub:: 

Edit: Mouais remarquez je pourrai coupler la majorité des talents au système de personnalité, ce serai s'éparpiller pour rien peut être...

----------


## John Venture

la BD en question, ça ne serait corpus crispies?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non pas du tout pourquoi ?

----------


## John Venture

Heu non rien c'est juste que le synopsis y ressemblait beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Edit: Mouais remarquez je pourrai coupler la majorité des talents au système de personnalité, ce serai s'éparpiller pour rien peut être...


Faut voir, ça simplifierait pas mal le travail.
MAis réussir à "raccorder" les talents aux traits, pas évident quand même. Certaines couleront de source (Force = doué au corps à corps par exemple), d'autres seront peut être plus chiants à placer.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep c'est exactement ça, en fait les talents que je n'arrive pas à coupler avec les personnalités, on les gagnera en montant de niveau. Exemple: Niveau 2 = Premiers secours etc...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hop un petit post pour vous dire que la démo est sur de bon rail, pas encore pour demain mais sur de bon rail. 
Et hop un petit screen en cadeau :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oh des couloirs et des portes de bunker  ::love:: 


(oui je feins l'enthousiasme débridé  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Sk-flown

Vla le screen piposhoper.

J'espère au moins qu'il y aura des mini lance-missiles nucléaire ?

----------


## Diwydiant

:tired: 

Si c'est VRAIMENT comme ça dans le jeu, je n'ai qu'une chose à dire :

whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain whoaw putain

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ce sera vraiment comme ça (bon un peu moins fin mais bon).
Après c'est du pré calculé pas du temps réel oubliez pas ça.

----------


## Diwydiant

Même pour du pré-calculé, je trouve que ça sent très bon... 
Du moment que l'incrustation des personnages se fait en finesse, moi je dit yabon...

Pas mal de détails etc etc... C'est toi qui a "dessiné" les écrans ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est pas dessiné (j'ai peut être mal compris ce que tu voulais dire)  c'est créé sous logiciel 3d et ensuite j'utilise les visuels pré calculé pour un soucis de gain de temps et de facilité de programmation.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news sur la façon dont le scénario sera raconté dans le jeu.*

Donc voilà le scénario ne s'imposera pas au joueur mais se "méritera", c'est à dire qu'il faudra trouver des documents,des témoignages etc... "cachés". Un joueur qui ne fait pas le jeu à fond et ne cherche pas autour de lui pourra finir le jeu sans même savoir qui il est, et quel était "l'histoire principal".
Point.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

TAnt qu'il faut pas soulever 57 cailloux par écran...

----------


## Diwydiant

> TAnt qu'il faut pas soulever 57 cailloux par écran...


Ou trouver des bobble-heads...


Une histoire non linéaire, alors, hein ?

Bien bien bien...


 ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep non linéaire et il ne s'agira pas de soulever 57 caillous, tout les aspects du jeu sont "scénarisés" même la moindre petite quête à la con.

----------


## Steack

A chaque révélation j'aime de plus en plus ce projet  ::wub:: 
Est-ce que si on sacrifie une vierge à la pleine lune on aura droit à la démo dans le mois  :Cigare:

----------


## groxx

En tous cas c'ay beau !!  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Peut être la fin du mois... Faut pas croire mais je bosse comme un malade sur ce projet mais je veux que la démo ne soit pas trop courte pour ne pas frustrer le joueur mais pas non plus trop longue pour que ça reste une "démo", voyez lgenre ?

Edit: en tout cas une chose est sûr, on pourra déjà dans la démo expérimenté plusieurs "personnalités", et la refaire plusieurs fois.

----------


## Septa

> *Petite news sur la façon dont le scénario sera raconté dans le jeu.*
> 
> Donc voilà le scénario ne s'imposera pas au joueur mais se "méritera", c'est à dire qu'il faudra trouver des documents,des témoignages etc... "cachés". Un joueur qui ne fait pas le jeu à fond et ne cherche pas autour de lui pourra finir le jeu sans même savoir qui il est, et quel était "l'histoire principal".
> Point.


Ca peut être bien ça.

Enfin faut faire gaffe à ce que ça fasse pas trop artificiel.
Si le moindre pnj tiens sont journal ça fait toujours un peu louche... Par contre avoir accès à conversations mails ou autre, des articles de journaux, etc ça peut être intéressant.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Par contre avoir accès à conversations mails ou autre, des articles de journaux, etc ça peut être intéressant.


C'est fait dans cet optique. :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'es une sacrée aguicheuse toi, on t'la déjà dit ?

----------


## Septa

> T'es une sacrée aguicheuse toi, on t'la déjà dit ?


Et au final il va nous sortir un remake de pong avec des jolis fonds précalculé. :^_^: 


Enfin j'espère pas. Mais ce serait drôle.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merde grilled. C'est bien pong, c'est un classique merde quoi...

----------


## Septa

> Merde grilled. C'est bien pong, c'est un classique merde quoi...


Ca me donnerait presque envie de faire un mini pong rpg où l'on gagnerait des compétences et tout...

Rho ouais ça peut être drôle en fait. Faudrait que j'essaye.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news sur le personnage principal*
Au départ j'avais opté pour trois personnages principaux (voir le 1er post) mais quelques discussions çà et là, quelques longues réflexions nocturnes et quelques centaines de lignes de dialogues écrites pour rien plus tard, j'en ai finalement décidé autrement.
Finalement je me suis donc centré sur un seul personnage, amnésique retrouvé au milieu de nul part et laissé pour mort . C'est vrai que de prime abord le héros amnésique, ça fait vraiment classique et pas très folichon. MAIS PAS DE LA FAÇON DONT JE LE CONÇOIS.
Explication: Les souvenirs du héros, et donc de la trame principal se découvrent de manière non linéaire, dépendant de vos actions et de vos recherches naturellement. 
Là ou ça devient, à mon sens, intéressant; c'est qu'il y a 2 sortes de souvenirs.
Les premiers, liés à la trame principale et les seconds, à la personnalité.
Pour la trame principale pas besoin de beaucoup d'explications, mais une petite précision; ils ne sont pas obligatoire sachant qu'un personnage avec qui vous auriez un différent pourrai très bien garder ce qu'il sait pour lui...à jamais. Et en gardant à l'esprit aussi que tout n'est pas forcément vrai. La manipulation et le mensonge font parti du jeu, à vous de faire le tri et de prendre la bonne décision (ou la mauvaise à votre insu) quand viendra "le choix final", je n'en dis pas plus.
Et pour finir les souvenirs liés à la personnalité seront en gros une création du personnage dispersé dans l'ensemble du jeu et dépendant de vos choix et actions lors des quêtes secondaires..

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

[bouh] On joue un amnésique [/bouh]

Nan mais c'est bien, ça fait penser à Planescape un truc comme ça.
Et là, j'te mets encore plus la pression alors que t'as rien demandé  ::):

----------


## kilfou

La demo la demo la demo §§§§§

----------


## Timesquirrel

naaaannn, pas encore un amnésique. Ça a été usé, réusé et rereusé. Je comprend pas en quoi les souvenirs du perso seraient une création du joueur. Soit le personnage à des flashback, soit il doit glaner des infos sur son passé, plus ou moins erronées ou incomplètes. (c'est bizarre, j'ai l'impression d'avoir quelquechose d'écrit sur mon dos ;p)

Maintenant le fait de devoir "résoudre" cette enquetes afin d'avoir la bonne fin est sympa mais le coté amnésique est t'il vraiment nécessaire ? .N'est t'il pas possible de faire un perso enquêtant sur un autre ? (Et sans le surnommer Revan hein)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je comprend pas en quoi les souvenirs du perso seraient une création du joueur.


Eh bien pour les souvenirs de personnalités, quand _*exempleàlacon_ on se retrouve devant une problématique du genre "tuer ou ne pas tuer" si on choisi tuer, le personnage se souviendra alors de souvenirs liés à sa violence enfoui en lui, et qui donc changera son rapport aux autres à partir de ce moment, les choix dit "violents" saverant plus nombreux par la suite qu'un joueur ayant choisi de ne pas tuer. Là est la création du personnage.





> Soit le personnage à des flashback, soit il doit glaner des infos sur son passé, plus ou moins erronées ou incomplètes.


Il n'y aura pas de flashback, la mémoire est perdu à jamais et tout l'intérêt réside dans les infos résultant de notre enquête, la confiance que l'on veut bien attribuer ou non aux dirent des différents png.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> le coté amnésique est t'il vraiment nécessaire ? .N'est t'il pas possible de faire un perso enquêtant sur un autre ?


C'est clairement une facilité scénaristique pour le démarrage, mais je peux t'assurer que de la façon dont je développe l'univers du jeu, ça donne au final bien plus de choix au joueur et de liberté car il n'a pas à trainer un personnage déjà existant. Il fera du personnage ce qu'il veut grâce au système de "souvenirs de personnalités".

----------


## Timesquirrel

Ok je comprend mieux, ca me fait un peu penser au jeu d'aventure xfile ou en fonction des choix de dialogue, on devenait parano rationnel etc. Maintenant, tu pourrai très bien faire un perso non amnésique. le joueur aurait accès aux flashback du passé du personnage via ses choix, ca ne change pas grand chose à ce niveau la. Le perso est censé savoir tout son vécu mais rien n'empeche de pas le divulger au joueur. Tu pourrais envisager de faire  jouer une entité extérieure au personnage principal, à la baten kaitos ou expérience centjesais plus quoi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais je pourrais, mais les choix ont était longuement pesés, théorisés et testés, maintenant il faut surtout que j'avance dans le développement pour que j'ai une version présentable au moins pour l'été . Mais en tout cas merci pour ton avis.  :;): 

Edit: Ce qui est intéressant dans le système d'amnésie c'est que l'on doit construire son personnage par rapport au information récoltés et comme il y aura plusieurs "vérités" sur le pourquoi du comment de notre état, on pourra très bien construire son personnage sur des mensonges et s'en rendre compte qu'une fois l'irréparable commis. Voyez un peu le truc ?

----------


## Diwydiant

J'ai déjà utilisé le smiley : bave : ?

Oui ?

Ok, j'en ai un autre sous le coude...


Pour en revenir à cette news, c'est vrai que le coup du héros amnésique n'est pas inédite, mais, personnellement, ça ne me gène pas plus que ça : d'un côté ça laisse une très grande marge de manœuvre au(x) scénariste(s), mais ça permet de s'attacher progressivement au personnage... 

Un héros dont on apprend le passé au fur et à mesure me semble plus "vrai" qu'un dont on ne sait pas grand chose (cf les perso de Fallout, par exemple : des héros à la personnalité malléable dans une certaine mesure, mais dont on ne connait rien, a part qu'il s'agit de "L'Etre Elu"...)

Donc, pour moi, ce choix me plait beaucoup...



Et poster une news sur celà un dimanche soir à 1h12, là, je dis chapeau...




Et puis, allez, je met quand même le smiley.

 :Bave: 




 :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi je hurle: Vaporware !



 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais j'me suis un peu avancé sur la sortie de la démo au tout départ.  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Prépares un mp de demande de modification de pseudo, tu vas en avoir besoin quand les intégristes du Rpg viendront te botter le Q  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Boarf même si je faisais 2 scènes avec 3 dialogues et une musique, ça donnerait mieux que le "meilleur rpg de l'année 2008" *mecquislaraconteunpeutrop


Bon c'est vrai c'est pas difficile et c'est moche de ce moquer des handicapés. Pardon.

----------


## thauthau

Tu enlèves tes personnages tu fait une vidéo dans tes décors avec une musique planante et tu refourgue ça sous le label CRYO...

----------


## Tyler Durden

::wacko::  ::wacko::

----------


## Flox

> Tu enlèves tes personnages tu fait une vidéo dans tes décors avec une musique planante et tu refourgue ça sous le label CRYO...


N'empêche que quand tu as 7 ans et que c'est la première fois que tu joues devant un PC, bah tu trouves ça génial, j'ai de très bon souvenir avec Versailles. ::): 

(En plus j'avais la version collector, celle où le château brule si on arrivait pas à désamorcer la bombe, la scène avait été supprimé à la demande du conservateur...)

Je me joint à tous ceux qui attendent une démo, où du moins des infos sporadiques sur ce sympathique jeu...mais surtout prends ton temps, ne sort pas un truc mal fini à cause des gros bourrins qui poussent derrière...

 :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> mais surtout prends ton temps, ne sort pas un truc mal fini à cause des gros bourrins qui poussent derrière...


Oui j'essaye, mais c'est dur de garder la tête froide quand un type nommé Boulon te balance un message qui tombe comme une convocation du pape:"T'as une version dans les pattes ? j'aimerai faire un papier sur ton truc." 
Et là tu te dis :
putain
putain
putain
Ma grand mère va pleurer quand elle verra qu'on parle de moi sur un magazine (oui pour elle c'est la célébrité,la richesse, et la carrière aux states...)mais j'ai pas non plus envi de me faire descendre dans mon mag préféré par le journaliste vidéoludique que je préfère à cause d'une version trop alpha. :tired: 
Si tu rajoutes à ça, le fait que je suis un perfectionniste assez extrême...
Donc voilà, travail, travail, travail.
Je ne sais pas au final quand le jeu sortira précisément, mais une chose est sur, j'en serai pleinement satisfait avant de le jeter en pâture à une armée de joueurs zombies psychopathes !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'as prévu du DLC payant j'espère ?  :tired: 

Edit: même si je comprends tes craintes, et dans le cas où tu te planterais -ce que je ne te souhaite pas, vu surtout comment tu nous fais baver  ::P: répareletuyaudeplomb: - vaut mieux un avis critique un poil méchant pour te dissuader de continuer dans une voie qui ne serait pas la tienne.

----------


## Diwydiant

> même si je comprends tes craintes, et dans le cas où tu te planterais vaut mieux un avis critique un poil méchant pour te dissuader de continuer dans une voie qui ne serait pas la tienne.


 
Mais ça peut aussi avoir l'effet inverse : un total découragement, une baisse de la motivation, voire un rejet pour sa création...

Mais si Tyler est aussi perfectionniste qu'il le laisse entendre, je ne pense pas qu'il laisse tomber son bébé...


En tout cas, je suis admiratif de ce que certains arrivent à faire une fois un paycay enrtre les mains... Moi j'arrive à peine à faire deux lignes a peu près droites sous paint, mais là je suis ébahistouflé par la créativité de certains...


Hold on, Dude...

----------


## Steack

> Oui j'essaye, mais c'est dur de garder la tête froide quand un type nommé Boulon te balance un message qui tombe comme une convocation du pape:"T'as une version dans les pattes ? j'aimerai faire un papier sur ton truc."


C'est marrant j'hésitais à demander si on aurait droit à un test dans Canard  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Vous inquiétez pas je gère  :B):  

(*ceretourneets'essuielefrontavecunvieuxmouchoirle  guéparsongrandpèredatantde1948dailleurscesontdeb  onsmouchoirsentissupascommecessaloperiesdelotusand  codailleursjeremercilabrutiquiauralucetrucjusqueau  boutmerci)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

De rien.


Je ne relève pas "abruti" pour cette fois, je serais magnanime.

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est affectueux dans ma bouche ::happy2::

----------


## groxx

:tired:  T'as oublié pleins d'espaces, la ponctuation et surtout les majuscules. Boulon va pas être content.  :^_^:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Boulon va pas être content.


 
Quand il verra le jeu ?

Bah, il a quand même mis la moyenne à F3, donc il peut se montrer très ouvert d'esprit, quand il veut...



 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bah, il a quand même mis la moyenne à F3, donc il peut se montrer très ouvert d'esprit, quand il veut...


Hé hé hé ...


Bon sinon en ce moment j'ai beaucoup de mal à travailler, le soleil tout ça...
Vivement l'hiver.

----------


## Flox

> Quand il verra le jeu ?
> 
> Bah, il a quand même mis la moyenne à F3, donc il peut se montrer très ouvert d'esprit, quand il veut...


Certes, mais je pense qu'il s'était fait une raison depuis longtemps et il savait que Fallout 3 serait au mieux un jeu moyen...Il ne s'est pas prit la médiocrité du titre en pleine tronche par surprise. Le pire c'est quand tu attends avec impatience un jeu qui, au final, déçoit sans vraiment qu'on s'y attende...

En plus Tyler, tu as du goût, dans le design général. C'est pas facile à expliquer, mais prend par exemple un jeu comme Oblivion, les graphismes en mettent plein la vue, certains décors sont sublimes mais il y a quelque chose qui cloche, le design est crade. A l'inverse, un jeu comme Zone of the Enders 2 (pour les non-sectaires qui jouent aussi sur consoles) propose des graphismes de PS2 période 2004, mais dont le design est tellement abouti et ravageur que le jeu ne vieillit quasiment pas...

Bref tout ça pour dire que d'après les quelques images que j'ai vu, tu as réussi à insuffler ce "plus" qui fait qu'on s'attache à l'univers, aux personnages.

Bref bis : Bon courage !

 :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bref bis : Bon courage !


Merci bien ! En tout cas je ne ferai aucune concession sur quoi que ce soit, le jeu sera terminé quand je jugerai (à mon niveau) que c'est un bon jeu. 
En 18ans j'ai joué à un bon millier de jeu et je sais ce qui fait un bon jeu d'un mauvais, un jeu qui marque d'un jeu transparent. 

L'avenir nous dira de quel bois sera fait Era Vulgaris.


(Et puis si c'est un grosse merde je dirais que ma source d'inspiration était le magistrale Fallout3, ça passera mieux.  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Tyler Durden

Putain mon câble vga vient de rendre l'âme je vois tout en bleu  ::sad:: 
Fais chier de monter à paris pour ça... En plus c'est la grève  ::|: 
Voilà c'était la minute journal de bord qui coule.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En bleu ?
Era Vulgaris Anchorage spotted!

----------


## LaVaBo

Tu nous a toujours pas dit en quel langage était programmé le jeu, Tyler ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Tu nous a toujours pas dit en quel langage était programmé le jeu, Tyler ?



En français, non ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> En français, non ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/00fa951...f7bd63880.html


 ::XD:: 


http://www.ruby-lang.org/fr/ Le meilleur ami du programmeur, c'est plus simple que le C++ et c'est tout aussi efficace.

----------


## LaVaBo

> http://www.ruby-lang.org/fr/ Le meilleur ami du programmeur, c'est plus simple que le C++ et c'est tout aussi efficace.


C'est orienté dev de jeux (gestion de spritesheet, de tilemap, tout ça..., oui, je me suis arrêté à la 2D  ::rolleyes:: ), ou pas du tout ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tout dépend à quoi tu t'attaques mais en pratique pour un rpg par exemple c'est nickel.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news*

Au jour d'aujourd'hui(qu'est-ce que c'est con comme expression)les routines de programmation, mise en place des rouages du gameplay et environ la moitié de la partie graphique sont finalisés ou très proche de l'être.
Je m'attaque à la partie la plus longue et la plus difficile; la mise en place du scénario de l'histoire principale, l'écriture des dialogues quêtes etc...
Dès que je trouve le moyen de "fermée" une démo (c'est un monde ouvert c'est pas évident)(et quand j'en serai satisfait naturellement) je la mettrai en ligne. J'espère y arriver avant l'été. (oui je mettais un peu avancé sur la date au départ)(z'allez pas m'faire chier)
Voilà bon week end les canards !

----------


## Red

Bonne nouvelle. Maiiis le scénario, les dialogues et les quêtes, tu vas tout faire tout seul ou t'as une petite équipe ? Je suppose que t'as déjà de bonnes bases, mais quand même j'imagine à peine la somme de travail colossale. Arf c'est con ce que je dis, mais j'ai teeeeeeeeeeellement envie d'avoir ce jeu entre les papattes  ::cry::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui c'est beaucoup de travail ::cry:: , mais j'ai déjà écrit pas mal de choses (le jeu était en développement déjà quelques semaines avant la présentation sur ce devblog et j'avais commencé par là), le plus long étant les embranchements de dialogues, situations, scénarios alternatif (et comme tout mon jeu est basé là dessus :tired: ) etc...
Donc oui je fais tout, tout seul... 
(D'ailleurs pour faire une petite news vite fait, le coté RPG d'Era Vulgaris prend de plus en plus de place au fil du développement, au départ c'était du point&click/rpg à hauteur de 70%/30% alors que maintenant on est aux alentours de 50/50. Je reprends d'ailleurs quelques éléments de fallout 1&2 ...)
Mais bon je tiens le co...  ::zzz:: 



Ps: Merci à tout ceux qui postent sur ce devblog, dès que j'ai un ptit coup de blues ou de mou, je relis vos encouragement et hop ca repart.  :;):

----------


## Red

WAY allez Tyler, on est tous avec toi :johnny:

----------


## Flox

Tyler ! Tyler ! CHU CHU CHU !!

----------


## Diwydiant

<"Travaille bien, Tyler, et je t'encouragerai personnellement !"


 ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

:tired: 

Pas mon genre. Du tout même.

----------


## Sylvine

> Pas mon genre. Du tout même.


 Merde, on en avait commandé tout un container...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je prends si j'ai encore de la place dans le congèle.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon, j'appelle ton FAI et j'te fais couper le net.
Nanmého, t'as du boulot là !!!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais arrêtez de tous me dire d'aller bosser, je me sens rejeté...

Je sors d'un script qui fait la taille de ma jambe là (buggé en plus)  :tired:  je suis lessivé. J'ai bien mérité le droit de me balader sur le forum putain d'bordel de merde !

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Explication: Les souvenirs du héros, et donc de la trame principal se découvrent de manière non linéaire, dépendant de vos actions et de vos recherches naturellement. 
> Là ou ça devient, à mon sens, intéressant; c'est qu'il y a 2 sortes de souvenirs.
> Les premiers, liés à la trame principale et les seconds, à la personnalité.
> Pour la trame principale pas besoin de beaucoup d'explications, mais une petite précision; ils ne sont pas obligatoire sachant qu'un personnage avec qui vous auriez un différent pourrai très bien garder ce qu'il sait pour lui...à jamais. Et en gardant à l'esprit aussi que tout n'est pas forcément vrai. La manipulation et le mensonge font parti du jeu, à vous de faire le tri et de prendre la bonne décision (ou la mauvaise à votre insu) quand viendra "le choix final", je n'en dis pas plus.
> Et pour finir les souvenirs liés à la personnalité seront en gros une création du personnage dispersé dans l'ensemble du jeu et dépendant de vos choix et actions lors des quêtes secondaires..


 :Bave: 

Donc en gros, c'est l'action du joueur qui va définir son passé/sa mémoire en fonction du roleplay pour les quêtes liées à la personnalité ?
Si c'est aussi génial dans le jeu que ça l'est sur le papier ce sera vraiment intéressant, en tout cas là c'est très alléchant comme concept ...  :Bave:

----------


## JudaGrumme

Ceci est un message à destination de Tyler, je t'ai trouvé du renfort.

Bon courage sinon  ::):

----------


## red TREGOR

> le coté RPG d'Era Vulgaris prend de plus en plus de place au fil du développement, au départ c'était du point&click/rpg à hauteur de 70%/30% alors que maintenant on est aux alentours de 50/50. Je reprends d'ailleurs quelques éléments de fallout 1&2



waaaaaaa  :Bave: 
Pour moi, c'est une excellente nouvelle! ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah à vrai dire le pourcentage rpg est, et sera sans doute plus élevé, car au final il n'y a que la jouabilité qui est "point&click", il n'y aura pas d'énigme habituel au genre etc...

----------


## Sk-flown



----------


## Tyler Durden

:Bave: 
Que de bons souvenirs.

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est un screenshoot leaké du jeu de Tyler, j'ai oublié de le dire.

----------


## Errata

Hum, Sk-flown je croie pas que ce petit jeu soit productif: il risque de vouloir refaire des vieux titres et du coup la demo arrivera encore plus tard ;-)
J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donnée, bon courage !

----------


## red TREGOR

> Bah à vrai dire le pourcentage rpg est, et sera sans doute plus élevé, car au final il n'y a que la jouabilité qui est "point&click", il n'y aura pas d'énigme habituel au genre etc...


Mais la recherche d'indices sur le passé (vrais ou faux) du joueur ne se feront donc pas par énigmes?

tient oui au fait j'en profite pour te demander: tes plans pré-calculés, ils auront de petits détails mouvants ou pas du tout? (non paske j'imaginait bien du vent faisant virevolter des cristaux de sables avec quelques petits sacs plastiques dans le wasteland...  :Bave: )
Mais en fait sans j'apprecie autant si ca permet de gagner sur d'autres trucs.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je travaillerai sur l'implantation d'animations de ce genre , mais pour le moment je me concentre sur d'autres secteurs. Pour la recherche d'indice c'est surtout sous forme d'explorations/enquêtes/réflexions il n'y aura pas "d'énigmes" dans le sens point&click traditionnel.

----------


## red TREGOR

okkay, merci de répondre aussi rapidement a mes humbles questions, tu est merveilleux =)

du coup je vais en profiter: t'as déja réfléchis au mode de distrib'?

edit: c'est peut etre un peu déplacé en fait...

----------


## Tyler Durden

La distribution se fera forcément par voie dématérialisé, après je ne sais pas trop où... J'investirai peut être dans un nom de domaine ... Je ne sais pas exactement.
J'en avais parlé vite fait avec Boulon juste avant de présenter le jeu sur le forum, et il m'avait dit qu'il pourrai essayer de convaincre pour une distribution via canardpc à la condition que le jeu ne soit pas une sombre daube car il ne prendrai pas le risque de distribuer une merde (logique). Comme je disais quelques pages plus tôt on y verra plus clair quand la démo sera dispo grâce aux réactions des joueurs...

---------- Post added at 22h52 ---------- Previous post was at 22h50 ----------




> okkay, merci de répondre aussi rapidement a mes humbles questions, tu est merveilleux =)


Bof t'inquiète c'est samedi soir, je m'enmerde et j'ai pas envi de bosser, du coup c'est toi qui me rend service.  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a une réduction pour les hate-boys Fallout 3 ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hein ? Non c'est pas possible de ne pas aimer fallout 3.

----------


## Diwydiant

Euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh, si, c'est possible...

 ::unsure:: 






















































































Ou pas...

 :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon on banni le gros mot F****** 3 car les kevins les plus repoussants risque de tomber sur ce topic en tapant leurs merde sur un moteur de recherche. Merci.

----------


## Flox

Justement, ils pourraient enfin connaitre un BON jeu. Ce serai drôle qu'a force de parler de "Ploucout 3" les fameux kévins se retrouvent sur ce topic, ça leur ferai un choc...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Justement, ils pourraient enfin connaitre un BON jeu


Ne nous avançons pas trop, je suis le genre de mec qui pisse constamment à coté de la cuvette.

----------


## Flox

Si tu as peur que je te porte malheur, je suis fan de Dynasty Warriors, donc le mauvais goût sur les bords (et ils peuvent être larges...), j'assume...

Parfois...

Pas tout le temps...

Rarement en fait...

 :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> je suis fan de Dynasty Warriors


Ouch.

J'ai un pote qui a aussi ce genre de problèmes mentaux. C'est pas facile à vivre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ne nous avançons pas trop, je suis le genre de mec qui pisse constamment à coté de la cuvette.


DOnc tu ne devrias pas avoir de mal à designer un univers crade  :Cigare:

----------


## Tyler Durden

T'insinues que je ne nettoie pas les chiottes après mon passage ? :tired:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

On sent que tu bosses Tyler, on ne te vois plus au jeu du screen.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep j'ai plus le temps de rien faire (véridique). Bon aujourd'hui je suis en repos mais bon... C'est fatiguant mine de rien de développer un jeu indé tout seul...

----------


## Poulos

super projet !
..........
moi je suis prêt a aider (selon mais disposition de chômeur, comme quoi j'ai beaucoup de temps ) 

mois je suis tenter de faire quelque maquette de quête (voyer le calembour...) 

en générale j'ai une bonne inspiration ....

----------


## Froyok

D'abords, bravo pour avoir entamé cette belle entreprise !
C'est un boulot tout de même conséquent que tu as la sous ton bras (non, pas celui'la, l'autre, e tpuis lache ce rosbif et retourne au boulot !)

Ensuite, viens la que je t'embrasse partout : copaing tu utilise le ruby !  :^_^: 

Enfin, l'heure des critiques...
Si si, ne va pas te cacher, reste un peu par la :

D'une, j'ai pas lu tout tes concepts scénaristiques et de gameplay, j'attends une démo. Et pis la, j'ai la flemme de lire...  ::rolleyes::  
Non, je vais m'attarder sur les screens que tu as poster. Sur le premier screen, bah, ta cité on dirait que c'est du vieux carton pâte... je sais pas, c'est bizarre. Ça me semble pas consistant, c'est peut-être du à l'éclairage.

Pour le 2nd, c'est déjà plus jolie, *mais* (suspens, tatsouiiiin !) ta une vielle ombre par terre, à droite, qui se balade, elle appartient à quoi ?

Enfin, pour ton rendu du bunker, surtout en pré-rendu, ton éclairage est mal fout : très plat et sans consistance. Ou est la sourc elumineuse ? pourquoi le côté gauche est éclairé de façon unilatérale ?

Voila, c'est tout, bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci pour les encouragements ! ::): 

Sinon tes remarques sont très justes mais ne t'inquiètes pas, maintenant que j'ai du renfort je vais pouvoir peaufiner tout un tas de choses.

----------


## Froyok

Je pense bien que c'est encore en dev !
Sinon ce ne serais pas sur le devblog non ?
(Oui oui, il m'a fallu la nuit pour avoir cette réflexion...)

Enfin, grâce à toi je vasi peut-être passer un peu plus souvent sur le canard... Histoire de savoir si tu chôme plus ou moins que moi sur tes projets  :;): 

Bonne continuation.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hé hé inspecteur des travaux finis  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

::lol:: 

Go Koya Go !!!!!!

Et magnez-vous bordel, je viens encore de niquer une chemise à force de baver!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je sais pas si ça ira plus vite mais en tout cas, je suis très enthousiaste à la suite des idées qui sont nés dernièrement et que je n'aurai plus à mettre de coté faute de temps.  :;):

----------


## fenrhir

Vous entendez "...rpg....oint & cli..rpg....action & consequence....rpg....ouvert...." 

< Continuer à lurker sur CPC.com >
< Fermer Firefox et retourner bosser >
*< Approcher de la porte d'où viennent les voix >*
< Aller aux toilettes >

La porte est fermée.

< Ecouter à travers la porte >
< Entrer en défonçant la porte >
*< Forcer la serrure et entrer >*
< Frapper à la porte >
< Repartir >

[Crochetage : 08/100 - succès]

La porte s'ouvre et vous entrez. Vous remarquez de suite que vous pataugez dans 8 centimètres de bave fraîche.
Tandis que vous observez les quelques personnes présentes, les paroles du gringalet debout sur le bar vous semblent de plus en plus intéressantes...
Au point que sans y prendre garde, vous êtes hypnotisé, et un voile sombre tombe sur votre conscience, et votre bave sur le sol...

*Fin de la démo*



Alors là... Je serai dans les premiers fans de ce projet et du futur baby. C'est que je passe pas souvent, mais là, tu m'a scotché.
Je n'en dirai pas plus : le compliment est dans le respect silencieux, et surtout, j'voudrions pas de foutre la pression.
Crévindiou, l'a pas intérêt à lui manquer un bras au baby, sinon j'te colle ma gauge 12 dans l'oignon !

fenrhir

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ce sera un beau bébé, il va naitre de l'amour universel du rpg partagé par plusieurs hommes virils.

----------


## Cesspit

> Ce sera un beau bébé, il va naitre de l'amour universel du rpg partagé par plusieurs hommes virils.


Mince, t'aurais du prévenir j'ai acheté un nouveau Wilkin*bip* à moult lames hier et entrepris d'enlever ces vilains poils pour mieux présenter.  ::O:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Un homme ça a la barbe. Point.

----------


## Flappie

> Ce sera un beau bébé, il va naitre *de l'amour universel du rpg* partagé par plusieurs hommes virils.


Ou pas  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ou pas


Ouais mais toi t'es un hippie qui fait des bruitages avec la cuvette de tes chiottes.  :B):

----------


## Flappie

> Ouais mais toi t'es un hippie qui fait des bruitages avec la cuvette de tes chiottes.


Ah tiens, ça j'ai pas encore essayé. J'attends que tu me demandes le son des chutes du Niagara !  :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

> Vous entendez "...rpg....oint & cli..rpg....action & consequence....rpg....ouvert...." 
> 
> < Continuer à lurker sur CPC.com >
> < Fermer Firefox et retourner bosser >
> *< Approcher de la porte d'où viennent les voix >*
> < Aller aux toilettes >
> 
> La porte est fermée.
> 
> ...



Ca fait très livre dont vous êtes le héros, à la fin je m'attendais presque a lire : Rendez vous en page 42 (et bien sur à la page 42 y'a marqué : Vous etes mort !)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Non, y a la Grande Question sur la Vie, l'Univers et le Reste.

----------


## Steack

> Non, y a la Grande Question sur la Vie, l'Univers et le Reste.


D'après une théorie, le jour où quelqu'un découvrira exactement à quoi sert l'Univers et pourquoi il est là, ledit Univers disparaîtra sur-le-champ pour se voir remplacé par quelque chose de considérablement plus bizarre et inexplicable. 
Selon une autre théorie, la chose se serait en fait déjà produite.

Puis pourquoi chercher, la réponse suffit emplement  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

D'ailleurs au passage j'ai présenté Era Vulgaris comme un point&click/rpg et les retours m'ont cités comme exemple des jeux genre monkey island, runaway etc... normal. En fait j'entends par point&click juste la façon de se déplacer et de jouer à la manière d'un Dune ou d'un Myst. Voilà.

----------


## Froyok

Et tu prévois un environnement tout en 3D ou juste des plans fixes avec animations quand on change de direction ?

Bon, et ça avance comment ? Parce que la, je vois juste quelques seaux de bave un peu partout, mais aucun visuels sous la main ?

(Pour ceux que ça n'intéresse pas, de mon côté mon moteur gère enfin les textures sans galères, 3 mois de galère tout de même... Youpie !)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ce n'est pas de la 3D temps réel c'est du précalculé effectivement.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news : les événements aléatoires*

Oui, comme fallout. Même principe avec la carte et tout. Il y en aura une centaine mais le joueur n'en verra qu'une vingtaine choisi au hasard dans cette banque de données au cours d'une partie, le paramètre chance influera naturellement sur le type d'événements rencontrés...

*Petite news et présentation de l'équipe* 

J'ai donc enfin fini de coder et débugués les menus (c'est incroyable le nombre inattendu de problèmes que j'ai rencontré  ::O: )
Red bosse sur le scénario principal et le début du jeu.
Cesskit bosse sur les quêtes secondaires (qui n'en on que le nom dans Era Vulgaris).
Juda modélise des décors et objets pour les quêtes (en ce moment une station service  ::o: )
Et Flappie s'occupe de toutes les demandes son ,il m'a fait un son de respiration et de pas dans le sable avec une tartine nutella et un couteau à bourron (l'intéressé confirmera c'était un soir ou j'étais particulièrement claqué et j'ai peut être rêvé :tired: ) .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'peux prendre le poste du lèche-bottes ?  :Bave:

----------


## Diwydiant

> J'peux prendre le poste du lèche-bottes ?


Moid'abordMoid'abordMoid'abordMoid'abordMoid'abord  Moid'abordMoid'abordMoid'abord

:méga :Bave: :

Par contre, les évènements aléatoire seront-ils toujours placés aux mêmes endroits de la cartes, ou seront-ils distillés selon le bon plaisir du soft ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ils seront aléatoirement placés dans des "zones" selon les événements.

----------


## Diwydiant

:tired: 

Oky doky, merci pour l'info...

Et il y aura aussi des sons bruités à la bouche ?

Comme dans Fal

----------


## Zilief

Wououuu ! Vas-y Tyler pète-leur la gueule !!!  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Et Flappie s'occupe de toutes les demandes son ,il m'a fait un son de respiration et de pas dans le sable avec une tartine nutella et un couteau à bourron (l'intéressé confirmera c'était un soir ou j'étais particulièrement claqué et j'ai peut être rêvé) .


 :^_^:  Je sais pas ce que t'avais bu et/ou fumé ce soir là, mais c'est avec du thé et un couteau que j'ai fait le son  ::):  Le nutella je le réserve pour plus tard, ça peut servir, en effet, mais pas pour du sable.

----------


## Tyler Durden

D'ailleurs flappie fait du super bon travail le thème musical d'ambiance qu'il m'a pondu est *ÉNORME*.

----------


## red TREGOR

Yay! Pour moi un jeu ne peut être totalement bon sans une bonne zique derrière.
D'ailleurs celle du mayeur-érepégé-deumilluite a probablement contribué a en faire ce qu'il est :^_^: 
je vais sacrifier ces  a Apollon, Hermes et Euterpe afin de t'attirer créativité et inspiration Flappie. ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

On veut des news !!!!





 :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le développement suis son cours, au ralenti je l'admets (le printemps tout ça) mais surement.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Genre vous avez choisi la police de caractères pour les dialogues.

C'est un début  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

Mouais...

Mais si c'est lisible, au moins, ça ira...

 :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Genre vous avez choisi la police de caractères pour les dialogues.
> 
> C'est un début


Espèce de vieux troll  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

ElGato intègre l'équipe de développement. :;): 
Pourquoi ?
Parce-que.

----------


## Voldain

> ElGato intègre l'équipe de développement.
> Pourquoi ?
> Parce-que.


Sinon ya pas moyen de remonter le topic? Nan parce que si là il est en deuxième page et c'est pas super niveau visibilité.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon ya pas moyen de remonter le topic? Nan parce que si là il est en deuxième page et c'est pas super niveau visibilité.


Ha euh ouais c'est vrai, il remonte pas comme les topics du forum. Je vais aller quémander  :tired: .

----------


## Diwydiant

Bah, il suffit de cliquer sur l'onglet "DevBlog" de la page d'accueil du forum...


:mecmalin:

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est réglé ^^.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais ouais, maintenant la démo boudiou!!!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je suis défavorable envers cette affirmation.

----------


## Tyler Durden

En attendant joue au dernier add-on de Fallout 3.


 :haha:  :haha:  :haha: 




Ah oui, il ne s'installe pas sur pc parait-il niark niark je me marre, c'est limite incroyable un tel j'en foutisme.

----------


## Sancho

Déjà mes félicitations de t'être lancé dans un tel projet tout seul... 

Ensuite, question :

Quid du système de combat que tu évoquais il y a quelques semaines ? Tu as fait un choix définitif ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci ^^ Maintenant je ne suis plus tout seul même si l'équipe est encore en cours de rodage du à quelque "raté".
Pour le système de combat je me suis arrêté sur un système simple et efficace, ils se régleront sur lancés de dés par rapport à nos stats et nos choix fait par un menu contextuel.  
Voilà  :;): .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

QUoi ? Pas de phases de shoot en 3D neskgen avec slow-motions et feux d'artifices ?

Je me désabonne.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai voulu implémenter le V.A.T.S mais j'ai eu peur que le public trouve ça trop compliquer et se désintéresse du jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

V.A.T.S c'est le diminutif de VATSfairevoir, c'est bien ça ?


Sinon, tu prévois quelle durée de vie pour ton jeu ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je ne sais pas exactement. Le jeu ne sera pas foncièrement long, ce que je veux avant tout c'est une rejouabilité énorme, grâce entre autre au système d'événements aléatoires qui est le coeur du jeu.

----------


## Diwydiant

Comme F3 : 5 minutes de surprises, le reste à se dire : "Pourquoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ????????"

 :Emo: 


 :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et là je me dis... Mais comment tu as fait pour tenir 5 précieuses et interminables minutes face à cet horreur innommable  ? ::O:

----------


## Diwydiant

Spoiler Alert! 


En fait j'ai fait les 3/4 du jeu, et pas plus par manque de temps...




 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je n'ai pas lu.

----------


## Diwydiant

Meric, les balises spoiler...


 :B): 


 ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

> Je n'ai pas lu.


Il a dit que tu puais du bec. Et encore, je te retranscris ça poliment.

----------


## Tyler Durden

_*Raye diwydiant de la liste des gens qui auront l'honneur de tester le jeu en avant première._
Ok.

----------


## Diwydiant

Tu me fends le coeur...

Moi qui ai supporté ton projet depuis son annonce...


Judas !


Pour la peine, j'y jouerai quand même, ça t'apprendra !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Vient faire câlin ,ça va aller.

----------


## Flox

En même temps, il a viré sa barre "Era Vulgaris"...Qui est vraiment le Judas dans cette histoire...?



Spoiler Alert! 


Ça c'est pour me venger d'avoir trouvé mon cataphracte "imposant" alors qu'il était juste terrible...Hein Diwy'...

 :B):

----------


## Diwydiant

Okay, j'ai viré l'userbar sur Era pour la remplacer par une sur Team Fortress, mais simplement parce l'un des deux est déjà disponible depuis un moment...

:taunt:


 ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Okay, j'ai viré l'userbar sur Era pour la remplacer par une sur Team Fortress, mais simplement parce l'un des deux est déjà disponible depuis un moment...
> 
> :taunt:


Si je puis me permettre, _TF2_ nous a fait languir bien des années avant de parvenir jusqu'à nous. Ce qui n'est pas encore le cas d'_Era Vulgaris_.

Et toc !  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

En même temps, il est bien développé par le pyro !

Donc, Tyler est une femme...

Et elle est la mère du scout...

Qui est en fait le spy...



_Era Vulgaris_ est donc un jeu d'espion, _cqfd_...


 :B):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je comprends rien à ce que tu racontes  :tired: .

----------


## Diwydiant

Mouais, c'est ça...

 :tired: 






Spoiler Alert! 


Tout part de ton avatar, qui ressemble au masque du Pyro dans TF2... Un rumeur cours selon laquelle le pyro serait une fille et même la même du scout sur cette vidéo, scout qui n'est pas ce qu'il prétend être...




Je ne sais pas si c'est plus clair, par contre...

 ::unsure::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu me fais peur.

----------


## Diwydiant

On me dit ça trop souvent...

 :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Allez, avoues maintenant.

----------


## Diwydiant

Tu m'as foutu le bourdon pour la journée...

:mega ::cry:: :

----------


## red TREGOR

> Allez, avoues maintenant.


Tyler! Je t'aime!!! :^_^: 

Mais sinon ce qu'a dit Diwydiant se tiens, tout a fait logiquement parlant j'entend. D'ailleurs tu est français, tout comme le spy rouge donc.

Et donc sinon ça avance? ^___^ 
Ah oui tiens je me posait une question: pourquoi, Era Vulgaris?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tyler! Je t'aime!!!


Moi aussi.



> Mais sinon ce qu'a dit Diwydiant se tiens, tout a fait logiquement parlant j'entend. D'ailleurs tu est français, tout comme le spy rouge donc.


Non je suis normand.



> Et donc sinon ça avance? ^___^


Non.



> Ah oui tiens je me posait une question: pourquoi, Era Vulgaris?


Parce que.


















 ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Je le savais, pas possible de m'absenter sans que tu te mettes à glander...
Au boulot coco, sinon tu va finir au fond de la rivière avec les prospectus de ton projet  ::ninja::  !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon. Devant l'amoncèlement de messages privés me demandant où en est Era Vulgaris,(j'exagère à peine) voici une petite news...
Comme vous vous en doutez surement, la démo est retardé pour plus ou moins longtemps. La faute à divers soucis financiers, quelques soucis de santé, et pour couronner le tout quelque soucis dans l'équipe récemment formé. 
La faute à pas de chance en somme. 
Mais le résultat est là, le projet a était fragmenté, retardé et pire encore, abando... Ah non, le dernier c'est pas vrai (ça t'en fous une, hein, rageux, qui se reconnaitra sans mal).
Donc voilà, pour l'instant ça stagne, mais ça continue à faire des bulles et c'est le principal, et quand le restant de l'équipe trouvera ses marques, une cohésion et une dynamique, cela repartira de plus belle.



Spoiler Alert! 


Je bosse aussi sur un projet en parallèle, certes moins ambitieux, mais qui m'excite tout de même pas mal. Je ne vais cette fois pas l'annoncer trop tôt, mais mon petit doigt de pied écrasé par une armoire du 18ème me dit que vous aurez des nouvelles très concrètes assez vite...Wait&see

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

SYndrome 3DRealms spotted  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai dit que ça stagnait pour le moment, pas que ça allait mettre douze ans à ne pas voir le jour. :tired:

----------


## Alab

> J'ai dit que ça stagnait pour le moment, pas que ça allait mettre douze ans à ne pas voir le jour.



Oui comme cp_venitia.  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai dit que ça stagnait pour le moment, pas que ça allait mettre douze ans à ne pas voir le jour.


T'as oublié la paire de lunettes hypnotiques avec "Faites moi confiance" écrit au-dessus.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le roi de france aussi c'est moqué des normands en les traitant de barbares crétins qui ne ferait pas dix mètres dans la seine. On connait la suite...

----------


## Diwydiant

Ste teaser de ouf !

 ::o: 


 :Bave: 


Courage, messieurs, la France vous dira merci une fois le projet terminé...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dis, dis, ton 2e screen de la première page, il a l'air top. Y aura des babes à forte poitrine ?!!

----------


## Tyler Durden

:^_^: 

Je mets surtout l'accent sur la personnalité des protagonistes pour les rendre le plus crédible et vivant possible.

----------


## ElGato

Le nude mod est à l'étude. Faut juste pas le dire à Tyler, c'est une surprise.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news*
Voilà quelques screens de certains menu pour vous faire patienter...

----------


## kilfou

Fallout, je te vois !  :tired: 

 ::wub:: 

Vite, une démo !  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmm c'est pas pour te pousser à spoiler, mais la différence entre Charisme et Influence ? Concrètement ?

Sinon j'aime, y'a plein de skills de bavardages intéressants.

Par contre j'suis pas trop fan de l'interface tiute verte comme ça: tu crois pas que tu pourrais viser plus "sobre" ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Hmm c'est pas pour te pousser à spoiler, mais la différence entre Charisme et Influence ? Concrètement ?


Le charisme détermine l'influence que tu as sur les êtres vivants dotés d'un certain seuil d'intelligence, alors que l'autre "Influence" détermine avec quel impact tes faits, dires et gestes se répercute sur le jeu. Concrètement, ça permet de jouer un mec anonyme qui trace sa route sans déranger le cours de l'histoire malgré ses éventuels interventions ou un personnage dont la destinée et de changer le monde. Exemple encore plus concret: tu triches aux cartes, avec peu d'influence, tu déclenches une rixe, avec beaucoup d'influence, ça débloque une quête avec une véritable guerre des gangs.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h43 ----------




> Par contre j'suis pas trop fan de l'interface tiute verte comme ça: tu crois pas que tu pourrais viser plus "sobre" ?


Moi j'aime bien. Ça colle bien avec l'ambiance du jeu.

----------


## Voldain

Très jolie interface et j'aime bien le concept de l'influence. 
Par contre c'est moi ou les yeux du mec de face sont bizarres?

----------


## Steack

Moi j'y crois de news en news à Era  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le charisme détermine l'influence que tu as sur les êtres vivants dotés d'un certain seuil d'intelligence, alors que l'autre "Influence" détermine avec quel impact tes faits, dires et gestes se répercute sur le jeu. Concrètement, ça permet de jouer un mec anonyme qui trace sa route sans déranger le cours de l'histoire malgré ses éventuels interventions ou un personnage dont la destinée et de changer le monde. Exemple encore plus concret: tu triches aux cartes, avec peu d'influence, tu déclenches une rixe, avec beaucoup d'influence, ça débloque une quête avec une véritable guerre des gangs.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 23h43 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Moi j'aime bien. Ça colle bien avec l'ambiance du jeu.



De toute façon, c'est la beauté intérieur qui compte  :tired: 


Sympa l'influence, sinon. Hâte de voir ce que ça donne tout ça.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Moi j'y crois de news en news à Era


Yeah  :;): 




> Par contre c'est moi ou les yeux du mec de face sont bizarres?


Il regarde fixement devant lui...

----------


## Diwydiant

Raaaaaaaah, vite, je veux faire mon Tricheur Manipulateur Extralucide !


 ::o: 

 :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu veux jouer un politicien ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Raaaaaaaah, vite, je veux faire mon Tricheur Manipulateur Extralucide !


La question est la suivante: comment sais-tu qu'il n'y a que 5 points de compétence à attribuer ?  :tired:  *suspicieux

----------


## Diwydiant

> Tu veux jouer un politicien ?


Ça dépend... On peut épouser une ancienne top-model qui s'est tapée Mick Jagger, Lenny Kravitz et Eric Clapton, dans le jeu ?
 ::rolleyes:: 





> La question est la suivante: comment sais-tu qu'il n'y a que 5 points de compétence à attribuer ?  *suspicieux


Parce que je suis déjà dans mon personnage...

Role Play 4 Ever...

 :B):

----------


## Silver

"Passe-partout" ?

On va pouvoir jouer un nain qui envoie les autres dans des donjons pas possibles pour qu'ils nous rapportent des clés !  ::lol:: 

*Sort.*

----------


## Momock

Je viens de découvrir ton machin, tyler. Ça a l'air super.

Bon, mon post sert à rien, mais il fallait que ça sorte.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ton post à beaucoup plus de valeur que tu l'imagines. Ça redonne ce petit truc qui remet sur les rails dès qu'il y a une baisse de moral .  :;):

----------


## Momock

Cool.

Chais pas si t'es au courant mais t'es mon Messie. Quand j'étais au lycée (ou au collège?) et que je m'ennuyais en cours de maths (avec une minuscule à "maths", na), je me mettais à rêver d'un Fallout 3 (je venais de finir Fallout 2 pour la première fois à l'époque, donc mes rêves étaient assez éloignés de la triste réailté que l'on connaît) dans lequel on pourrai déterminer la personalité de notre personnage en début de partie, ce qui influerai sur l'ensemble des actions et dialogues du jeu. Je passais mon temps à gribouiller mes phantasmes plutôt qu'à suivre le cours. J'ai vite perdu espoir de voir ce genre d'idée exploitée dans un jeu un jour, j'ai même envisagé de me suicider. Et là, PAF, 10 ans plus tard, je vois ce projet, Era Vulgaris, avec un système encore plus classe que ce que j'avais pu immaginer, vu qu'on sculpte plus ou moins la personnalité du bonhomme en chemin plutôt qu'au démarrage d'après ce que j'ai capté, cet attribut "Influence" (qui est aussi une idée géniale) et cerise sur le gâteau, ça se joue comme un point'n click. I am happy.

Donc si tu veux pas avoir ma mort sur la conscience, t'as intérêt à turbiner bien comme il faut. 
*fout la pression*

Comment ça on s'en fout que je crève?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais mais en fait je vais tout changer dans Era, nouvelle maniabilité style Fps, nouveau système de dialogue sans choix, nouveaux graphismes avec 3 couleurs, humour incontrolé, du gore, des clones et un système révolutionnaire, le S.H.I.T.



Spoiler Alert! 


_*Un cadeau à celui qui trouve de quel jeu je vais m'inspirer._

----------


## Nelfe

Left for Dead 2 ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Left for Dead 2 ?


 :^_^:

----------


## Steack

> Ouais mais en fait je vais tout changer dans Era, nouvelle maniabilité style Fps, nouveau système de dialogue sans choix, nouveaux graphismes avec 3 couleurs, humour incontrolé, du gore, des clones et un système révolutionnaire, le S.H.I.T.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> _*Un cadeau à celui qui trouve de quel jeu je vais m'inspirer._


Je crois qu'on a perdu Momock  :Emo: 
 ::P:

----------


## TheToune

> *Petite news*
> Voilà quelques screens de certains menu pour vous faire patienter...
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...urden/menu.png
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...menuconfig.png
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...rationcomp.png


Sympa mais je trouve que ca manque de contraste entre le décorum et les éléments important.
Tu devrais essayer en assombrissant un peu ce qui n'est pas interactif ou ne donne pas d'info importante.  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

> Sympa mais je trouve que ca manque de contraste entre le décorum et les éléments important.
> Tu devrais essayer en assombrissant un peu ce qui n'est pas interactif ou ne donne pas d'info importante.


Tssssss, consoleux, va !



























 :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sympa mais je trouve que ca manque de contraste entre le décorum et les éléments important.


C'est le cas ingame, merci quand même  :;): .

----------


## Froyok

Hé béh ! Te voilà presque productif, avec des screens toutes les dix pages  ::ninja::  !
Sympathique gui néanmoins (même si je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une simple image/décomposition d'images en ingame).

Ce que tu peux faire, pour ceux chez qui le vert pique au yeux, c'est de mettre la possibilité de changer la couleur du gui (ça se fait en 2s sous toshop en plus), comme dans crysis ou on peut choisir entre un gui vert militaire ou le bleu avec pâquerette (car oui, la guerre c'est jolie !). Plus c'est personalisable mieux c'est non ? (*Stratégie marketing insaide*)

Bon courage pour la suite, à dans 10 pages avec les nouveaux screens ! (Je vous invite tous à poster comme des porcs, ça lui bottera le cul et vous aurez plus vite des screens ! (*Stratégie productive insaide*)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais là y'a quand même que du visuel pour attirer le chaland.

On dirait une stratégie Bethesdienne  :tired: 

A quand les exemples de quêtes et dialogues ? :connard:

----------


## Diwydiant

> A quand les exemples de quêtes et dialogues ? :connard:



Bah, c'est pas une si mauvaise idée : en nous jetant en pâture deux / trois dialogues qui n'ont pas de lien avec la quête principale, ça pourrait donner un aperçu de l'ambiance...


 :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon courage pour la suite, à dans 10 pages avec les nouveaux screens ! (Je vous invite tous à poster comme des porcs, ça lui bottera le cul et vous aurez plus vite des screens ! (*Stratégie productive insaide*)


Ouais je sais en ce moment je fais le nolife devant la console  ::|:  Mais tout viens à point à qui sais attendre.




> Ce que tu peux faire, pour ceux chez qui le vert pique au yeux, c'est de mettre la possibilité de changer la couleur du gui (ça se fait en 2s sous toshop en plus), comme dans crysis ou on peut choisir entre un gui vert militaire ou le bleu avec pâquerette (car oui, la guerre c'est jolie !). Plus c'est personalisable mieux c'est non ? (*Stratégie marketing insaide*)



Ouais, bonne idée facilement implémentable, mais à vrai dire c'est le genre de détail qui sont en dernier sur ma llooonnnggguuee liste de truc à faire ^^'.




> On dirait une stratégie Bethesdienne
> A quand les exemples de quêtes et dialogues ? :connard:


Salaud.




> Bah, c'est pas une si mauvaise idée : en nous jetant en pâture deux / trois dialogues qui n'ont pas de lien avec la quête principale, ça pourrait donner un aperçu de l'ambiance...


Ouais ouais je vous prépare ça, bande de crevards capitaliste sans cœur.

----------


## Steack

> Ouais je sais en ce moment je fais le nolife devant la console  Mais tout viens à point à qui sais attendre.


Il a une console  ::o: 
C'est cuit les mecs  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Il a une console 
> C'est cuit les mecs


Allons, cet homme adore F3, aucun soucis, on peut lui faire confiance !  :B): 




> Ouais je sais en ce moment je fais le nolife devant la console  Mais tout viens à point à qui sais attendre.


Les steack trop cuit ou à point c'est pas toujours bon...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> allons, cet homme adore *f3*, aucun soucis, on peut lui faire confiance !


WTF ?! 




> Les steack trop cuit ou à point c'est pas toujours bon...


Sauf quand il n'y a rien à bouffer.




> Il a une console
> C'est cuit les mecs


Heureusement que j'attends pas après mon pc pour avoir des jeux à jouer en ce moment ! *troll

----------


## Steack

Sa manque de news sur Era tout ça  ::siffle::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Gourmand va.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon si t'as besoin d'aide pour le bêta-test ou le dépistage de bugs hein, tu sais où chercher .  ::siffle:: 

:arriviste:

----------


## Froyok

> WTF ?!


 DTC ?
Sinon, ptite question personnelle, quand tu programmes, tu regarde la téloch, une série en streaming ? (*BAF HADOPIII*) Ou tu écoute de la zik ? (Histoire que l'on sache ce qui te motive... Ou te ralentis...)

Perso je carbure avec du Philip Glass...

[EDIT] Hop abonné à la discussion, sais-t'on jamais, si il arrive un nouveau screen...

Sinon, dommage que tu fasses du rendu statique, blender fait de belles choses...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc9JWYuUa2o

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon, ptite question personnelle, quand tu programmes, tu regarde la téloch, une série en streaming ? (*BAF HADOPIII*) Ou tu écoute de la zik ? (Histoire que l'on sache ce qui te motive... Ou te ralentis...)


J'écoute de la zik... Queens of the stone age, Ghinzu, Mozart, Slayer, Verdi, Saez, Tellier, Dusts brothers, Franz Ferdinand, Luis armstrong...

----------


## Diwydiant

> J'écoute de la zik... *Queens of the stone age*, *Ghinzu*, Mozart, Slayer, *Verdi*, Saez, Tellier, *Dusts brothers*, *Franz Ferdinand*, *Luis armstrong*...



 ::o: 


 ::wub:: 


Raaaaaaaaaah, je t'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaime !!!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ça devient gênant là, tu dégoulines un peu trop  :tired: .

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon si t'as besoin d'aide pour le bêta-test ou le dépistage de bugs hein, tu sais où chercher . 
> 
> :arriviste:


Ça va aller, je suis un psychopathe de la finition et de la chasse aux bugs  :B): .

Sinon *le développement a repris sur un bon rythme*, ma période de "j'en glande pas une" étant terminée  :;): .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sinon *j'ai retrouvé mon mot de passe WIndows* , ma période de "j'en glande pas une" étant terminée .


Fixaid.



Noob.

----------


## Tyler Durden

::XD:: 
 ::happy2:: 
 :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Sinon *le développement a repris sur un bon rythme*, ma période de "j'en glande pas une" étant terminée .


Et tu viens de finir quel jeu ?

 ::siffle::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et tu viens de finir quel jeu ?


Star océan, mass effect et les penumbra.  ::happy2::

----------


## Diwydiant

:tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ah oui je me ballade aussi de longues heures la musique à fond dans les rues de tokyo avec google street view.  :B):

----------


## Froyok

> Et tu viens de finir quel jeu ?


C'est bizarre je m'attendais à ce qu'il réponde F3 ou Tetris (attention, un Tetris codé maison !).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tout d'abord merci à tout ceux qui suivent le développement d'Era Vulgaris. Il y a eu de nombreuses idées exposées, des changements, des news importantes, des screenshots... Donc pour les nouveaux qui ne veulent pas se taper 300 posts j'ai mis à jours le premier post avec une petite historique de ce devblog.  :;):

----------


## Raphyo

Je suis du coin de l'oeil et j'espère que ce sera bon.
Parce que Kevin, je le deteste.

----------


## Diwydiant

Tu sais comment appâter le chalant, hein, coquine...

 :tired: 


Bon courage, encore une fois, en tout cas...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bonjour. POurrait-on avoir des QTE dans Era Vulgaris ?
J'aime devoir taper mécaniquement des touches en rythme en fonction des îcones à l'écran: ça m'évite de retenir des commandes complexe (X+Y en même temps, brrrr) et j'adore  perdre l'immersion dans le jeu avec ces gros rond colorés fluos en surimpression.
MErci.

Cordialement.

----------


## Diwydiant

Et ensuite un hack pour y jouer avec un tapis de danse ou le OuiFite...

 :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pas de QTE  :tired:  (Je viens de me lever et je me rends compte, les yeux en fentes, que je suis surement en train de répondre à ce que je soupçonne être un piège vicieux).

----------


## Steack

SaLu, jéme bi1 parceke jé lé découver cette ané le VATS de Fallout 3, et jé envi de dire Merci Todd Howard pour cet merveilleuse invention.
Un conseil si tu veu ke ton jeu sois un carton pour les HardCorre Gamer, met du sang et du VATS.
Cé trop kweel  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Déjà fait. Suivant.  :tired:

----------


## Steack

C'est pas facile de trouver des blagues sur ton jeu  :tired: 
A chaque fois que j'y pense je t'immagine écrasant Todd Howard en lui disant: "Tu vois c'est comme ça qu'il fallait le faire".

----------


## Tyler Durden

> A chaque fois que j'y pense je t'immagine écrasant Todd Howard en lui disant: "Tu vois c'est comme ça qu'il fallait le faire".


J'aime bien l'idée ^^ Mais je veux juste tempérer l'idée qui voudrait que je fasse "le vrai fallout", ce n'est en aucun cas, le cas.(hoho) Car fallout est unique, égaler sa qualité tiens de la gageure et qu' Era sera lui aussi unique, il offrira une autre ambiance, une autre expérience etc...

----------


## Steack

> J'aime bien l'idée ^^ Mais je veux juste tempérer l'idée qui voudrait que je fasse "le vrai fallout", ce n'est en aucun cas, le cas.(hoho) Car fallout est unique, égaler sa qualité tiens de la gageure et qu' Era sera lui aussi unique, il offrira une autre ambiance, une autre expérience etc...


C'est déjà le premiers pas vers la fallout attitude petit scarabé  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est pas facile de trouver des blagues sur ton jeu 
> A chaque fois que j'y pense je t'immagine écrasant Todd Howard en lui disant: "Tu vois c'est comme ça qu'il fallait le faire".


Et là je vois Todd monter dans l'une de ses Ferrarri et se barrer en faisant un gros majeur dressé: "Tu vois, c'est comme ça qu'on gagne du pognon".

 :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

:ouaiouai: 
C'est vrai que je me complique l'existence ...

----------


## Diwydiant

> J'aime bien l'idée ^^ Mais je veux juste tempérer l'idée qui voudrait que je fasse "le vrai fallout", ce n'est en aucun cas, le cas.(hoho) Car fallout est unique, égaler sa qualité tiens de la gageure et qu' Era sera lui aussi unique, il offrira une autre ambiance, une autre expérience etc...


 
Peut-être que dans 10 ans les nouveaux jeunes diront "Era Vulgaris ? Toute ma jeunesse, pas comme ce vieux machin tout pourri de Fal' Loute..."

----------


## Froyok

> diront "Fal' Loute..."


... Diront "Fail Loutre !" ?

----------


## Steack

> Peut-être que dans 10 ans les nouveaux jeunes diront "Era Vulgaris ? Toute ma jeunesse, pas comme ce vieux machin tout pourri de Fal' Loute..."


Si seulement  :^_^: 
Remarque si il sort avant le 15 janvier 2010 je pourrai dire que je l'ai eu durant mon enfance (Et ouais un putain de mineur squatte CPC  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news:*

Sorti d'Arma 2 hier...
Anno 1404 mercredi...
Mais pourquoi la vie est-elle faite de piège aussi vicieux ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Répète après moi: "Non ARMA 2 n'existe pas, NON Anno 1404 n'est pas sorti"

Tu le dis 150 fois au réveil et 150 fois avant de te coucher, et ça devrait aller.

----------


## Momock

ARMA 2 c'est naze, y'a pas d'ambiance et ça va être tout bugué à mort. Les mecs tapent d'en le réalisme parcequ'ils ont pas le niveau pour faire autre chose que reproduire ce qu'il ont devant leur pif, comme des singes. Affligeant et sans aucun intérêt.

Anno c'est qu'un jeu de gestion comme on en a déjà joué des centaines de fois. Rien qu'à voir les screens t'as l'impression de l'avoir déjà fini, comme tous les jeux de gestion. La suite de la suite de la suite. Affligeant et sans aucun intérêt.

Bon, c'est sûr que c'est plus facile si comme moi tu le penses vraiment.
Sinon il te reste toujours la religion.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon, c'est sûr que c'est plus facile si comme moi tu le penses vraiment.
> Sinon il te reste toujours la religion.


Sauf que je pense vraiment tout le contraire.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h43 ----------




> Répète après moi: "Non ARMA 2 n'existe pas


Mais si, il y a même un forum dédié  ::|: . Pauvre de moi.

----------


## Froyok

Remarque, avec arma2, vu comment le jeu doit être bugué (pas testé, je suppose face à arma 1), tu jouera 10 minutes avant de lacher prise, donc je pense que tu vas bosser jusqu'a.... Mercredi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Remarque, avec arma2, vu comment le jeu doit être bugué (pas testé, je suppose face à arma 1)


Bah il est buggé c'est clair, mais deux fois moins que son prédécesseur à sa sortie.

----------


## Froyok

Vas bosser, plus tôt que d'idolâtrer le jeu que t'as pas fait !  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je suis un passionné avant tout  :B):  C'est ça le problème.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon toujours pas un vrai screen ingame, histoire de cracher un peu sur votre travail ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

T'inquiètes pas, la démo n'est plus si loin...

----------


## Froyok

Juste derrière deux ou trois missions d'ArmaII et une campagne complète d'Anno....  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Voldain

> T'inquiètes pas, la démo n'est plus si loin...


Elle sortira à peu près en même temps que DNF.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Elle sortira à peu près en même temps que DNF.


Espèce de mauvaise langue !

Démo dispo ici    :B):

----------


## Froyok

T'imagines même pas le nombre d'idiot qui vont cliquer !


Spoiler Alert! 


Moi le 5e !

----------


## Diwydiant

> Espèce de mauvaise langue !
> 
> Démo dispo ici


 
Saleté de TinyURL made in CPC...





 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pauvre lapinou  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

Chhhhhut !
Tu spoiles la démo !  ::ninja::

----------


## Steack

It's a trap  :Emo: 
Ho God !!!

----------


## Voldain

J'y ai cru  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Yop, un petit post pour vous montrez un peu le très bon travail de Juda.(En cours)

----------


## Steack

Sa avance  :Bave:

----------


## Boitameuh

S'éclaire.

----------


## Darkath

> Yop, un petit post pour vous montrez un peu le très bon travail de Juda.(En cours)
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...ddfc0b0uv4.jpg


 ::wub::

----------


## Froyok

:Bave: 

Hey, ou sont les flammes ?

----------


## Alab

> Yop, un petit post pour vous montrez un peu le très bon travail de Juda.(En cours)
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...ddfc0b0uv4.jpg



Oh on dirai que c'est fait avec google sketchup !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non, Juda travail sous Blender.

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est JudaGrumme qui s'occupe de ça ?


En tout cas :  :Bave: 


Encorencorencorencorencorencorencorencorencorencor  encore !

 ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est JudaGrumme qui s'occupe de ça ?


C'est cela même.

----------


## Diwydiant

Et tu lui fais confiance ?

 :tired: 

Je suis sûr, avec un pseudo comme ça, il va tout refiler à Bethesda en douce...
 :tired: 



 :;):

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Et tu lui fais confiance ?
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis sûr, avec un pseudo comme ça, il va tout refiler à Bethesda en douce...



 :tired: 

Pas de démo pour Diwy.

----------


## Diwydiant

Maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh...


:méga ::cry:: :

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pas de démo pour Diwy.


Ouep je note.
C'est même la deuxième fois que ce type fais du zèle.

----------


## Diwydiant

Je te soutiens quand même depuis le 55ème post... Daté du 1er Mars, même...


Si ça ne fait pas de moi un fanboy hardcore à tendances monomaniaques, je ne comprends pas...


 :Emo: 




 :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est vrai... Merci  :Emo: .

----------


## Diwydiant

> C'est vrai... Merci .



De rien...



Tiens, voilà ton bisou...








































 :^_^:

----------


## Alab

> Non, Juda travail sous Blender.


Ouais mais c'est plus simple google sketchup, tu travaillerais ptet plus vite avec.  :tired:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Haaaaan , je veuuuuuuux  :Bave:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est beau comme du fallout.
Je sais pas si c'est parce que je suis encore un peu bourré, mais le mur de gauche me parait un peu pas très droit par contre.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> C'est beau comme du fallout.
> Je sais pas si c'est parce que je suis encore un peu bourré, mais le mur de gauche me parait un peu pas très droit par contre.


T'es encore un peu bourré.  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

C'est bien, avec un tel dévouement de fanboy on a des screens toute les 3/5 pages maintenant ! :P

Continuez les gars ! En avant !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ça s'appelle l'offre et la demande  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

Pour avoir des screens plus souvent, suffit d'aller cambrioler tyler et lui prendre son DVD d'Anno 1404  ::siffle::

----------


## Froyok

Arma II pour moi, je te laisse Anno.
Au passage on peux prendre autre chose ? Télé, Bierre ?
Histoire d'avoir des screens (et pis t'auras la pression en plus !)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Celui qui touche à mes jeux je lui fait un détartrage gratos avec une perceuse.

----------


## Diwydiant

Mieux que K2R, dit donc !

 ::o: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> (et pis t'auras la pression en plus !)


 ::O:

----------


## Jean Pale

> Pas de démo pour Diwy.


Et moi ?  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Si tu critiques pas et que tu fait "ouah" tout le temps. Ok.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Moi je peux , je suis un "Wouaoueur" de 1ere.
Ya qua regarder des posts , doit y en avoir environ 50 %  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si tu critiques pas et que tu fait "ouah" tout le temps. Ok.



Critiquer quoi ?

On a vu que 3 pauvres screens et des promesses à faire rougir d'envie Todd Howard  :tired:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Critiquer quoi ?
> 
> On a vu que 3 pauvres screens et des promesses à faire rougir d'envie Todd Howard


Ouais , tu as bien raison.
A ce niveau la , critiquer n'est pas acceptable.

----------


## Darkath

Tyler est pret a prendre la releve de Peter Molyneux  :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

::cry::  ...  ::sad::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Critiquer quoi ?
> 
> On a vu que 3 pauvres screens et des promesses à faire rougir d'envie Todd Howard


Spèce de vieux aigri, tu serais pas du genre à dire aux gosses que le père nöel, il sodomise ses rennes ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AH nan. Il sodomise les lutins.
Les rennes il les bouffe vivant.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Spèce de vieux aigri, tu serais pas du genre à dire aux gosses que le père nöel, il sodomise ses rennes ?


Et lui, tu ne le prives pas de démo, hein ? HEIN ?

 :Emo: 






 ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et lui, tu ne le prives pas de démo, hein ? HEIN ?


Diwy tu te tais et tu sors ! BAM tiens une praline pour la route ! (Toute mon enfance ::'(: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et lui, tu ne le prives pas de démo, hein ? HEIN ?


Moi je suis protégé, mes remarques étant très motivantes pour l'aider à bosser sur son jeu.






Ou pas.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Dès que Elgato et Juda me livre les travaux que je leurs ai demandé, je m'attaquerais au bouclage de la démo  :B): . 
Vous savez qui harceler maintenant. :Cigare:

----------


## Momock

> Vous savez qui harceler maintenant.


Toi?

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Froyok

Depuis ton suicide plus de nouvelles...
C'est inquiétant ça...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hum hum il faut se méfier de l'eau qui dort... Comprenne qui pourra...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je le savais que tu allais racheter Bethesda !  :Bave:

----------


## Raphyo

> Je le savais que tu allais racheter Bethesda !


 ::O: 
 :tired: 
 ::|: 

Si seulement...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bof je saurai même pas quoi en faire... Je les revendraient surement à EA pour leurs apprendre à chier sur des tombes sacrés.

----------


## Froyok

> Je le savais que tu allais racheter Bethesda !


Je le savais que tu allais te faire racheter par Bethesda !  ::o: 




... Ho non...  ::cry::  Flout Pount hand klik 4 is coming !




> Bof je saurai même pas quoi en faire... Je les revendraient surement à EA pour leurs apprendre à chier sur des tombes sacrés.


Déjà que tu sais pas quoi faire...  ::ninja:: 
... Ha si tu as une démo...

ON ATTEND !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> ON ATTEND !


Elle arrive...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Froyok

C'est ça...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV_QXQB3p8g
(Pan ! Bethesda te surveilles !)


(Bon j'ai vraiment un soucis avec las balises youtube, faut vraiment que je vois ça... HAAAAALF !)

----------


## Darkath

Bethesda je te vois !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Purée je serai un modo vous auriez tous pris 6 points.

----------


## Froyok

En bonus ou en malus ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

Tyler, surtout ne te met pas à jouer à anno 1404 sinon jamais on aura de démo ou quoique ce soit de ta part car le jeu est tellement addictif que j'y ai passé la nuit dessus alors par pitié passe ta nuit sur era vulgaris et pas anno ! ^^

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan mais c'est bon anno je l'ai déjà torché (3 jours et nuit d'affilé) ^^.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Un petit screen :

----------


## Froyok

Message implicite pour que l'on arrête de t'embêter ?

----------


## ElGato

Bon, le peu que j'ai vu tabasse.

Promis Tyler, je bosse !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Message *implicite* pour que l'on arrête de t'embêter ?


 ::wacko::

----------


## Froyok

Bah quoi, je décortique ses screenshots, en attendant la démo...

 :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Un petit screen :
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...athpanneau.jpg


_"Je passe sans ralentir si y'a pas de flics, sinon je m'arrête et je leur fais coucou"_

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hop deux petits screens tout chaud.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

T'es hachement doué pour modeliser les nice chicks  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je modélise pas vraiment au sens strict du terme, j'utilise un logiciel de création de personnages 3d, avec (un peu comme dans les jeux de sports) des centaines de paramètres et autres réglages qui vont de 1 a 100. J'utilise les outils de modélisations fournis par le log pour ajuster les détails impossible autrement, je retexture au besoin aussi. 
C'était la minute making of.

----------


## Silver

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...n/claudia4.jpg


J'achète !  :Bave: 
En plus elle s'appelle Claudia.

Et sérieusement j'aime bien les couleurs utilisées dans l'ensemble, ça fait naturel.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tiens tiens, utiliserait-on des techniques marketing à base de nichons pour cacher un éventuel manque de profondeur de gameplay ?  :tired:

----------


## claneys

Une drôle d'impression de collage. Ça fait bizarre la façon dont les bâtiments sont "posés" sur le sol. On dirait que le bâtiment vient de spawn là, y'a pas du temps de sable dessus. Je sais pas si je suis clair.

Sinon j'aime bien, ça me fait penser à Sunabozu.

----------


## groxx

> Une drôle d'impression de collage. Ça fait bizarre la façon dont les bâtiments sont "posés" sur le sol. On dirait que le bâtiment vient de spawn là, y'a pas du temps de sable dessus. Je sais pas si je suis clair.


Même remarque. Mais a part ça, ça a l'air de roxxer du slip taché.  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Edit: la dame elle a le bras qui passe à travers le nichon.

----------


## Steack

DO WANT  :Bave:

----------


## Diwydiant

Mouais, bof bof, quoi...

 ::|: 



Plus sérieusement, comme là si bien dit Steak le Loquace :
 

 ::o: 

 ::wub:: 


Et (quart d'heure question idiote) tous les personnages seront différents, ou y en aura-t-il des "génériques" pour meubler un peu le Wasteland ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et (quart d'heure question idiote) tous les personnages seront différents, ou y en aura-t-il des "génériques" pour meubler un peu le Wasteland ?


Non il sont tous unique mais je ne prends des screens que de très peu pour ne pas spoiler, car certains sont... Vous verrez.




> Tiens tiens, utiliserait-on des techniques marketing à base de nichons pour cacher un éventuel manque de profondeur de gameplay ?


Je bosse à 200% sur les embranchements dépendant des stats et compétences de départ. Tout le jeu est basé là dessus monsieur.  :Cigare: _*Patricien_

Par exemple quand vous n'aurez pas assez de chance vous ne trouverez pas certains objets, avec 2 ou moins d'intellect vous ne saurez pas lire etc... Etc... Etc...




> Ça fait bizarre la façon dont les bâtiments sont "posés" sur le sol. On dirait que le bâtiment vient de spawn là, y'a pas du temps de sable dessus. Je sais pas si je suis clair.


C'est un peu le cas en fait mais je dois bien faire des concessions sur certaines choses je n'ai pas les moyens d'une grosse boite. J'ai même pas de moyens du tout  :^_^:  .

----------


## Froyok

> C'est un peu le cas en fait mais je dois bien faire des concessions sur certaines choses je n'ai pas les moyens d'une grosse boite. J'ai même pas de moyens du tout  .


Astuce de mappeur : pour casser la rigidité de ton décors, ajoute quelques bosses au sol, ça évitera la ligne droite et ce sera plus jolie.
Tous les screens seront comme ça ? Ou tu prévois une retouche style toshop et bloom ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui oui je sais bien mais devant la masse de travail je n'ai pas le temps de m'attarder sur ce genre de détail en fait ^^'. Sinon non pas besoin de retouche toshop, à quoi bon ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Envoies les chier et fait un jeu en texte uniquement  :Bave:

----------


## claneys

En texte, ok! Mais avec de belle polices d'écritures alors! En 3D avec de l'anti-aliasing, du bloom, des explosions partout.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non.
Avec 3 couleurs, un aliasing de myope et des pétards mouillés.  :tired: 

On a dit Hardcore bordel ! Non à la casualisation du textuelle !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Putain si seulement on revenait au textuel... Des vrais dialogues, des vrais scénars, des vrais choix... _*Par en courant les larmes au yeux dans une gestuelle drama nippone_

----------


## Froyok

> En texte, ok! Mais avec de belle polices d'écritures alors! En 3D avec de l'anti-aliasing, du bloom, des explosions partout.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'as oublié l'option: "Faire le mort comme un gros lâche  et se faire dépouiller"

----------


## Froyok

Comment j'aurais pu ? J'ai pas le jeu/démo, et je fais pas partie de l'équipe de dev !
Bon, voilà ce que ça pourrait donner une fois toshopé :


(Je trouve que l'on ressent mieux l'effet désertique)


(auto-bronzant)

Le pire c'est que ces effets peuvent se faire ingame, surtout si tu utilises ruby, avec rmagick.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu vas me faire vomir avec tes effets next gen :Gerbe:

----------


## Froyok

> Tu vas me faire vomir avec tes effets next gen


Oublis le BLOOM et le DOF deux secondes, ce que je cherche à monter surtout, c'est la correction des couleurs : plus chaud déjà, ton jeu se passe dans un désert non ?
De plus, tes screens actuels, s'il sont tel quel ingame, sont un peu fade à mon goût.
Et tu peux facilement les ré-hausser comme je te l'ai indiqué avec rmagick, bon, à toi de voir néanmoins.

----------


## Silver

Mine de rien avec la correction sur le second je viens de remarquer le graffiti sur le mur, alors qu'il est très discret sur l'original.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Bon, fanboy jusqu'au bout, voila une petite compo, style écran titre. Just for Fun !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Oublis le BLOOM et le DOF deux secondes, ce que je cherche à monter surtout, c'est la correction des couleurs : plus chaud déjà, ton jeu se passe dans un désert non ?
> De plus, tes screens actuels, s'il sont tel quel ingame, sont un peu fade à mon goût.
> .


Sauf que j'aime le rendu original et qu'il correspond à l'ambiance que je veux donner ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon, fanboy jusqu'au bout, voila une petite compo, style écran titre. Just for Fun !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3c5...d17276b01d.jpg


Mon style c'est plutôt ça:

Qui apparait en fondu avec une musique d'ambiance dérrière.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Sauf que j'aime le rendu original et qu'il correspond à l'ambiance que je veux donner.


Ok alors, je m'incline.
Au pire je modderais ton jeu !  :^_^: 




> Mon style c'est plutôt ça:
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...ledemobis1.png
> Qui apparait en fondu avec une musique d'ambiance dérrière.


Ouaaaaah, trop stylé !


Spoiler Alert! 


on peut rajouter des explosions et tout et tout siouplait ?

----------


## Steack

> Mon style c'est plutôt ça:
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...ledemobis1.png
> Qui apparait en fondu avec une musique d'ambiance dérrière.


Aprés tout un tas de topic dans la section PC qui donne envie de re-lancer des antiquité (Morro & co), voilà que maintenant j'ai envie d'écouté _A Kiss to Build a Dream on_  ::wub:: 
Et merde, je ne suis qu'un simple mortel  ::ninja::

----------


## Tildidoum

Oui c'est vrai ça manque sans doute de sallissure en bas des murs, et le sable très clair (manque un peu de détail?) contraste bizarement avec les bâtiments plus sombres ... Mais putain quel boulot quoi  ::O: 

Donc tu es programmeur, inographiste 2D/23, auteur de BD... Respect.

----------


## Froyok

> Aprés tout un tas de topic dans la section PC qui donne envie de re-lancer des antiquité (Morro & co), voilà que maintenant j'ai envie d'écouté _A Kiss to Build a Dream on_ 
> Et merde, je ne suis qu'un simple mortel


Houla ! Je cherche encore le lien entre l'image et la chanson...

Sinon, je vois bien une douce musique comme fond, du style :

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Donc tu es programmeur, inographiste 2D/23, auteur de BD... Respect.


Merci monsieur. ::cry::

----------


## Froyok

Ouais bah, faudrais que ça dure hein, si tu veux avoir encore du respect, balance la démo ! C'est pas avec un vaporware que ça tiendra !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Houla ! Je cherche encore le lien entre l'image et la chanson...
> 
> Sinon, je vois bien une douce musique comme fond, du style :



Argh tu n'as pas joué à fallout 2 ! Sinon ton exemple est trop "musical" pour moi, je préfère les mélodies minimalistes.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h18 ----------




> Ouais bah, faudrais que ça dure hein, si tu veux avoir encore du respect, balance la démo ! C'est pas avec un vaporware que ça tiendra !


Elle est quasiment bouclée. Mon problème est plutôt de me décider sur sa sortie... Soit cet été ou attendre la rentrée pour avoir une meilleur audience. Z'en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Froyok

> Elle est quasiment bouclée. Mon problème est plutôt de me décider sur sa sortie... Soit cet été ou attendre la rentrée pour avoir une meilleur audience. Z'en pensez quoi ?





Sinon, j'ai touché à aucun fallout de ma vie. Je suis trop jeune pour avoir connu les deux 1er.
Et ne parlons pas du 3e...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon tu sors de ce topic. Sécurité.



Pour le plaisir:

----------


## Alab

> Sinon, j'ai touché à aucun fallout de ma vie. Je suis trop jeune pour avoir connu les deux 1er.


Ca s'achète tu sais...  :tired: 

Moi aussi je suis jeune, mais chez moi j'ai deux fois le premier et j'ai aussi les autres.  :Cigare: 




> Et ne parlons pas du 3e...


Ca se troll même sans y avoir jouer tu sais.  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Ca s'achète tu sais... 
> 
> Moi aussi je suis jeune, mais chez moi j'ai deux fois le premier et j'ai aussi les autres.


Je sais, good old game c'est ça ?
Mais bon, je le reprécise, je suis jeune, donc un jeune n'a spas d'argent, cqfd !  ::ninja:: 




> Bon tu sors de ce topic. Sécurité.


Nan, je reste.
Merci pour la vid, je comprends mieux alors.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je sais, good old game c'est ça ?
> Mais bon, je le reprécise, je suis jeune, donc un jeune n'a spas d'argent, cqfd !


Jeune comment ? T'es pas capable de braquer des vielles ?

----------


## Alab

> Je sais, good old game c'est ça ?
> Mais bon, je le reprécise, je suis jeune, donc un jeune n'a spas d'argent, cqfd !



Oui, mais bon autour de 13€ fdp in à un canard sympa c'est pas la mort et fallout ça n'a pas de prix, pour tout le reste il y a mastercard (enfin t'es jeune t'as pas encore la mastercard et moi non plus  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Froyok

> Oui, mais bon autour de 13€ fdp in à un canard sympa c'est pas la mort et fallout ça n'a pas de prix, pour tout le reste il y a mastercard (enfin t'es jeune t'as pas encore la mastercard et moi non plus )


Bah si, la mastercard jeune !  ::lol:: 
Tu le connais ce canard laquais... Sympa ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon stop le HS ou je vous dégage à coup de saucisson.

----------


## Diwydiant

Bourdel de crotte à queue !


Vas-y, Tyler, ne te laisse pas faire ! Autant se poignarder le cul avec une saucisse à cran d'arrêt plutôt que de faire des concessions... Fais le jeu qui te fait plaisir, et ceux qui aiment suivront...


 :;):  :;):  :;): 


Les idées de Froyok sont sympa, mais perso (attention, minute "léchage de bottes") je trouve que tu es plus qu'en bon chemin... Faire ça "seul" (et par "seul" je compte ceux qui t'aident, mais que je ne connais pas... Ou que j'ai oublié), par pure passion, ça se respecte plus que tout...



Tes screens sont très bien, et ton idée de générique d'intro peut vraiment bien mettre dans l'ambiance. D'ailleurs, c'est quelle musique ? Un création "personnelle" ?




Et, question qui *plaf* me vient comme ça : il y aura une cinématique au début ?



Allez, courage, vieux, vivement le plus tôt possible...
 ::siffle:: 
 :;):

----------


## Alab

Oh ouais une cinématique ce serait le top !!  ::wub:: 

On sera nommé au générique pour notre soutient moral ? ^^

Aller bonne chance beau travail de déjà fait en tout cas !  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Je vois bien liste non exhaustive de tous ceux qui l'aurons aidé/fait chier durant le développement !  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> D'ailleurs, c'est quelle musique ? Un création "personnelle" ?


C'est une compo d'un anglais que j'ai trouvé après des heures passés sur des sites de musiques libres de droits. 





> Et, question qui *plaf* me vient comme ça : il y aura une cinématique au début ?


Non, le joueur est introduit directement dans l'histoire d'une façon assez immersive dont je suis assez fier.

----------


## Darkath

> Houla ! Je cherche encore le lien entre l'image et la chanson...
> 
> Sinon, je vois bien une douce musique comme fond, du style :



Merci monsieur de m'avoir remémoré cette musique  ::lol::

----------


## Froyok

De rien madame ! Mais tu peux l'oublier, elle ne sera pas dans EV !
(ca va la ? ça fait pas HS ?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## kilfou

Tu sors la démo tout de suite, on la retourne pendant l'été et t'en sors une autre plus grosse en septembre.

De rien.

 :Cigare:

----------


## ElGato

> Non, le joueur est introduit directement dans l'histoire d'une façon assez immersive dont je suis assez fier.


 :Bave: 
(huhu)

----------


## Voldain

> Tu sors la démo tout de suite, on la retourne pendant l'été et t'en sors une autre plus grosse en septembre.
> 
> De rien.


Ou alors il fait bêta tester les canards. Et il se fait du buzz en à la rentrée autre part que sur CPC.

----------


## Steack

> Houla ! Je cherche encore le lien entre l'image et la chanson...


T'es pas un fan de Fallout toi  :tired: 
Regarde bien, c'est au début: http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...ntro-fallout-2

EDIT: Mega grilled, j'avais pas vu la derniére page  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Elle est quasiment bouclée. Mon problème est plutôt de me décider sur sa sortie... Soit cet été ou attendre la rentrée pour avoir une meilleur audience. Z'en pensez quoi ?


 :tired: 
Tu veux vraiment te faire péter la gueule toi.

----------


## Steack

> Non, le joueur est introduit directement dans l'histoire d'une façon assez immersive dont je suis assez fier.


Tant que c'est pas un putain d'amnésique qui se réveille en geulant "Je suis QUIIIIIIII ???"
 :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

> Tant que c'est pas un putain d'amnésique qui se réveille *dans son lit* en geulant "Je suis QUIIIIIIII ???"


*Fixed*. La on aurait eu un beau jeu square enix !  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

En tout cas, sache qu'ici nous sommes prêts à faire les beta testeurs sans problème !  :;): 

Sinon yaura des quêtes secondaires aussi ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon yaura des quêtes secondaires aussi ?


Bien sûr.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h39 ----------




> Tu veux vraiment te faire péter la gueule toi.


C'était très sérieux comme question vil personnage.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh cet été bordel.
Plus tôt t'auras des avis, plus tôt tu pourras corriger/modifier ton jeu.
Parce qu'il y aura forcément des trucs ratés, t'inquiètes j'en trouverais  :haha:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan mais c'était surtout qu'en été les gens sont pas forcément devant leurs pc et que je voulais éviter autant que faire ce peu que la démo passe inaperçu. A la rentrée il commence à faire gris et les gens recommence à jouer... Non ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nan mais c'était surtout qu'en été les gens sont pas forcément devant leurs pc et que je voulais éviter autant que faire ce peu que la démo passe inaperçu. A la rentrée il commence à faire gris et les gens recommence à jouer... Non ?


Ce genre de jeu s'adresse aux tarés qui préfèrent bronzer devant leur pc.

T'inquiètes on se chargera de la faire circuler si tu veux.

----------


## Alab

> Bien sûr.


Donc ça veut dire, plein de monstres, de pnj, de demoiselles en détresse, de vendeurs prêts à donner des récompenses , ouais !!!

---------- Post ajouté à 23h49 ----------




> Ce genre de jeu s'adresse aux tarés qui préfèrent bronzer devant leur pc.
> 
> T'inquiètes on se chargera de la faire circuler si tu veux.



Oui le pc c'est bien pour le teint de la peau, et puis on fera les testeurs avant l'arrivée pour le grand public à la rentrée (pff tout ça pour pas bosser durant l'été l'autre hé !  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Darkath

Ouais closed beta canard only cet été, open beta a la rentrée et release avant noel !

----------


## Froyok

> ...release avant noel !


On y crois !  ::lol::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Noël 2011 c'est ça ?

----------


## Voldain

> Noël 2011 c'est ça ?


Noël Valve plutôt.

----------


## Froyok

Soit 2013 non ? On rajoute au minimum 2 ans par jeu épisodique nan ?  :Emo:

----------


## Silver

> Soit 2013 non ?


Impossible, la fin du monde est en 2012 et ce jeu est fait pour apprendre à survivre après cette date fatidique.  :tired: 

Pour la démo c'est vrai qu'il y aura plus d'attention à la rentrée, mais je pense que les joueurs auront plus de temps à y consacrer cet été. Du coup tu pourrais sortir la démo maintenant, on teste et tu en sors une corrigée et améliorée pour septembre, avec pub de notre part en prime (à base de filles sexy qui vantent les mérites du jeu).

D'ailleurs j'ai une question technique, est-ce que tu as fait appel à une actrice porno pour faire les voix féminines comme pour Saints Row 2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

> D'ailleurs j'ai une question technique, est-ce que tu as fait appel à une actrice porno pour faire les voix féminines comme pour Saints Row 2 ?


Faut demander à Sao, Boita et Rom1 ils ont des contacts dans ce milieu je crois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> D'ailleurs j'ai une question technique, est-ce que tu as fait appel à une actrice porno pour faire les voix féminines comme pour Saints Row 2 ?


La quasi majorité des dialogues sont justes écrits, seul certaines phrases débuts de dialogues de personnages importants sont prononcés, pour les personnages féminins c'et ma copine qui s'en charge. Mais bon de la à dire si c'est une actrice porno... ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Mais bon de la à dire si c'est une actrice porno...


Avoue tout !  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Comme toute petite amie qui se respecte sinon à quoi bon ?  ::P:

----------


## Steack

> Comme toute petite amie qui se respecte sinon à quoi bon ?


Et en plus il a le temps de jouer à Anno et Arma  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et en plus il a le temps de jouer à Anno et Arma


 Mais obligé de cumuler, la copine sur les genoux pendant qu'il frag sur ArmA...

----------


## Froyok

> Mais obligé de cumuler, la copine sur les genoux pendant qu'il frag sur ArmA...


Et le joystick qui vibre !  :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Vous avez fini ?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Vous avez fini ?


Et toi ? On attend la démo !  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vous avez fini ?


Pas tant qu'on aura pas une photo de ta copine dans une combinaison anti-radiations modeèle String.

----------


## Froyok

J'espère que tu bosses même les jours fériés !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Justement, je me suis pris une petite semaine à rien foutre et je mis suis remis aujourd'hui.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Justement, je branlais plus rien de puis quelques temps, mais là j'dis que j''vais m'y remettre sur le forum pour éviter de passer pour un bouffon"


 :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

> Justement, je me suis pris une petite semaine à rien foutre et je mis suis remis aujourd'hui.


 :haha: 
T'avais honte de ta phrase ?



> Justement, je mettais pris une petite semaine [...]

----------


## Tyler Durden

> T'avais honte de ta phrase ?


 :WTF:  Euh... Oui... J'ai juste corrigé... Flippant là quand même...

----------


## Momock

> Non, le joueur est introduit directement dans l'histoire d'une façon assez immersive dont je suis assez fier.


Hmm...
"Immersive" genre comme l'intro de *l'autre* là?
*se méfie*

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah nan.
Dans l'autre, le joueur est extroduit.

Ouais j'invente des mots et alors ?

----------


## Raphyo

> Ouais j'invente des mots et alors ?


 :Emo: 
LA démo c'est pour quand sinon?

----------


## Diwydiant

A mon avis, avec les orages, la canicule, les feux de forêts et Interville, on pourra l'avoir d'ici 4 mois...

 :tired: 




 :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> LA démo c'est pour quand sinon?


Vous l'aurai entre fin août et début septembre. C'est une promesse.

----------


## Raphyo

> Vous l'aurai entre fin août et début septembre. C'est une promesse.


 ::lol::

----------


## Froyok

> Vous l'aurai entre fin août et début septembre. C'est une promesse.



Mais, mais, mais, c'est quoi toute ces fautes ?  ::cry:: 
Enfin bon, décroise les doigts de ton dos s'il te plaît!...  :Cigare:

----------


## Darkath

C'est malin je serais pas la ...

----------


## Darkath

Vaporwarez !


Enfin je dis ça je dis rien hein ..  ::siffle::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hein ?

----------


## Darkath

Je trouve juste que c'est bien calme ici ^^

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu sais ce qu'on dit...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pas grave.

----------


## Darkath

Moi non plus.

----------


## Froyok

Ou pas.  :tired:

----------


## Raphyo

> Tu sais ce qu'on dit...


Ca a un rapport avec l'eau?  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep un peu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Stop flood.

SInon je summon Todd pour qu'il vienne expliquer le game-design à Tyler.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Si on m'aide pas dans le topic dépannage j'arrête era.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Note boulot consiste à faire les fanboys pour t'obliger à bosser dur.

Pour le dépannage, appelles Darty  :tired:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

On peut avoir d'autres n'images ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais bien sûr mon bon monsieur !
_Le connard de la 8 veut un screen !_
Votre screen arrive monsieur.



Edit: Je vous mets aussi un petit screen de comparaison avec un ancien que j'avai déjà posté.

Avant:

Après:

----------


## Bibule

Et bien ça donne encore plus envie ::): 
(oui c'est la première fois que je poste ici mais ça ne veut pas pour autant dire que je ne suis pas l'avancement du jeu depuis le début du devblog)

Vivement les prochaines infos  (et screens ::ninja:: )

----------


## Alab

> Mais bien sûr mon bon monsieur !
> _Le connard de la 8 veut un screen !_
> Votre screen arrive monsieur.
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...orpsetacri.png


 :Bave: 

Euh néanmoins je trouve les lumières assez colorées et vives, surtout que dans un monde post-apo où ya de la crasse et de la rouille plein les murs (cf les murs de ce screen) ya rien sur les verres de ces petites loupiotes style une brisure u de la saleté qui atténuerait la luminosité ??

Enfin bon ça c'est du détail mais en voyant ce screen j'ai pensé à ça.  ::ninja:: 

Mais en tout cas comem d'habitude beau boulot !  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> Mais bien sûr mon bon monsieur !
> Le connard de la 8 veut un screen !
> Votre screen arrive monsieur.


ça me fait penser a Gotlib, quand il explique les restaurants ^^

----------


## Froyok

Idem, autant la nouvelle version du 2e screen passe, autant le 1er ça ne vas pas du tout :
La lumière est nivelé à l'identique, donc c'est plat, même s'il il y a de sombres, on plutôt l'impression qu'il n'y a aucun éclairages.
A revoir je dirais, ou à jouer un peu plus avec les lumières/ombres. Mettre en avant ton perso, car la il ne se détache pas du fond.

Idem, textures flashie, ça marche pas trop je trouve, et texture de métal à l'identique (presque), donc aucun discernement des objets : crois en mon expérience de mapping, varie tes textures et tu gagneras en homogénéité !  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Les "lumières" du 1er screen on l'air vives car le monsieur est en plein  soleil, vous comprendrez mieux quand vous verrez l'endroit en entier.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est beau.

----------


## Darkath

C'est mignon.

----------


## Tyler Durden

CMC   :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

> CMC


C'est Même Chou ?  ::huh:: 
Sinon, ok pour l'exposition au soleil de ton screen, mais il faut le prouver ! 

Need a screenshot !  :Cigare:

----------


## Darkath

C'est marrant le premier screen avec ses gros boutons rouge et lumineux sur fond de métal rouillé me rappel les menus de Total Annihilation ..

----------


## Alab

> Les "lumières" du 1er screen on l'air vives car le monsieur est en plein  soleil, vous comprendrez mieux quand vous verrez l'endroit en entier.


On attend que ça !  ::ninja::

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est l'arlesienne du dev amateur, Duke nukem a trouvé son successeur.

On va se faire teaser la gueule comme ça pendant des années jusqu'au jour ou il nous dira que le développement est annulé faute de chips dans le placard.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Gnia gnia gnia

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Putain si les dialogues sont du niveau de tes posts, ça promet  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je collabore avec ElGato pour les textes et il a beaucoup de talent, l'espoir est sauf.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

TU le frappes pour qu'il bosse plus vite j'espère...

(Gato ->chat->cross-over with 4chan topic etc...).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu concurrences froyok pour les blagues pourries ?  ::P: 






Tu me déçois Mr.Chocolat.
(cacao->chocolat)

----------


## Diwydiant

Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite !!!



 :Bave: 







Spoiler Alert! 


Ceci était un post hautement constructif...

----------


## Froyok

> Tu concurrences froyok pour les blagues pourries ?


 ::(:  Je te hais...



Space ton truc Diwydiant, j'espère que Tyler est sous le charme !  :B):

----------


## Steack

Je vais arretez de dire que ce jeu me fais envie a chaque nouveau screenshot, mais bordel de merde, sa fait encore plus envie a chaque fois quand même  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Peut être que le jeu ne correspondra pas à vos attentes _*diplomate_

----------


## LaVaBo

> Peut être que le jeu ne correspondra pas à vos attentes _*diplomate_


 Dans ce cas prend une assurance habitation contre le feu *_bourrin_

----------


## Alab

> Dans ce cas prend une assurance habitation contre le feu *_bourrin_


Même carrément une assurance vie. *_superbourrin_

----------


## Tyler Durden

4chan je te vois !

----------


## Froyok

Tu vas publier Era sur 4chan ! Planque les chats !  ::O: 
(Et surtout tes fesse si tu le publie après sur CPC, on passe d'abord, d'abord !)

----------


## Alab

Yaura des animaux à tuer, lancer, nourrir, trancher _*rayez la mention inutile*_ dans era ??

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Yaura des animaux à tuer, lancer, nourrir, trancher _*rayez la mention inutile*_ dans era ??

----------


## Alab

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...lionattack.jpg


Woua énorme merci !  :Bave:

----------


## Steack

Il y aura de vrais dialogues dans Era ?
Un screen please...

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Steack

Berk, en plus les couleurs me font penser a Gears of War.
Un screen d'Era please...

----------


## Tyler Durden

La démo arrive pour la fin du mois, 

Spoiler Alert! 


même peut être avant

. Patience.

----------


## Steack

> La démo arrive pour la fin du mois, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> même peut être avant
> 
> . Patience.


Enfin  :Emo:

----------


## LaVaBo

On est bien d'accord sur la fin du mois de juillet qui a lieu demain soir ? ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bande de chacals, la fin du mois d'août bien sûr.

----------


## ElGato

Rho merde Tyler, on n'y arrivera jamais à temps, va falloir que j'arrête l'alcool.

----------


## Boitameuh

Ou alors double les doses, ça a marché pour Gainsbourg. Un peu moins pour Borloo...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Rho merde Tyler, on n'y arrivera jamais à temps, va falloir que j'arrête l'alcool.


Mais si  :^_^:  Maintenant tes travaux sont pour la version complète, le mois va servir à rassembler les pièces du puzzle et fermer une démo.

----------


## Silver

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...ME00010320.jpg


Que fais mon pseudo sur cette chose ?  :tired: 
Je préfère nettement la peluche du screen précédent...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Que fais mon pseudo sur cette chose ? 
> Je préfère nettement la peluche du screen précédent...


D'ailleurs, je tiens à préciser que c'est un screen pris au hasard sur le net, je ne touche pas à cette chose là, moi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

CA y est, on est à la fin du mois :runninggaglourdingue:

----------


## Froyok

> CA y est, on est à la fin du mois :runninggaglourdingue:


Plus que quelques heures... Tu va sentir l'effet "bouclage CPC !"  ::o: 
:runninggaglourdinguex2:





> D'ailleurs, je tiens à préciser que c'est un screen pris au hasard sur le net, je ne touche pas à cette chose là, moi.


Mais, mais !  ::O: 
En fait t'a jamais touché au jeu, c'est que du fake repompé tes screens alors ?
DMC ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais je suis désolé mais c'est la révélation du jour... Era ne sera pas le digne successeur de F3. Je vous invite à vous assoir et à respirer, les prochaines heures vont surement être dur, mais, bethesda vous prépare le 4. Courage.

----------


## Froyok

http://209.46.40.236/uploadedImages/...g/fallout4.jpg  :tired: 

Ha, c'est tiré de fallout ton screen ?
Je peux pas le savoir moi, j'y ais pas joué... (bizarrement je trouvais que le jeu avait gagné en esthétique !  ::P:  )

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je veux plus te revoir ici. Dégage.

----------


## Froyok

::cry::

----------


## Diwydiant

:haha: 

Bienvenue au club, Froyok...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je te réintègre Diwy.

----------


## Froyok

Ok, je me suis désabonné, ça t'apprendra !
Et pis tiens, pour tous ceux qui l'aime de tyler durdin :


Et pis je m'en vais...
Et pis c'est pis c'est tout...
Et pis, et pis... épitaphe !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Woh putain... Tu es encore saoul toi...

----------


## Froyok

Je ne bois jamais !  :B): 

(Bon, stop au flood, sors ta démo.)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BOn va falloir penser à inclure des ninjas et des samouraïs pour concurrencer les talentueux dévs de Bethesda.  :tired: 

Et un Bob l'éponge géant en Boss.

----------


## Diwydiant

Et une ventouse à chiotte +328044612,5 en chiarisme en guise d'arme ultime...

 :Bave:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Dit..je pourrait pas me faire apparaitre ?  un petit personnage fou qui dit être un rat cochon venu de l'espace ou comme un petit mob...ou quoi que ce soit...une inscription dans un livre...quellque chose quoi....

S'il te plait... :Emo: 

Je t'en supplie. ::'(:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Marie, Jésus, Joseph comment t'es arrivé ici toi ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

J'ai remonter le forum PC puis j'ai cliqué sur Devblog puis sur ce topic

----------


## Tyler Durden

Putain c'est pire qu'un bar à pute gratos alors...

----------


## Darkath

Mais il sort d'ou lui ? XD

----------


## Tyler Durden

Des tréfonds de l'enfer

----------


## Darkath

En effet  :WTF:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Bah si je vient vraiment de l'Enfer fait moi un ennemi coriace d'une rencontre aléatoire !

Enfin fait moi apparaitre dans le jeu quoi...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Juste parce que tu me le demande c'est ça ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Euh...tu as déja sauver Necropolis ? Moi oui et je peut te dire comment.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Comment ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je t'ai envoyer un MP car c'est pas un truc a trop dévoiler en public je trouve(Je croit que c'est le dernier "secret" du jeu peu connu)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il m'a réellement envoyé la soluce ! Ce mec est un fake. ::XD::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi j'veux apparaître dans le jeu aussi.

Je suis certain de pouvoir incarner à la perfection le perso secondaire casses-burnes que le joueur sera content de voir crever au milieu du jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Steack

Mais il est AWESOME ce Rat-Cochon de l'espace, faut le placer a côté de Poireau dans la liste des membres fake  :^_^: 

Bref moins 4 semaines avant le jour J  ::lol::

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Bon c'est ok pour mon apparition dans le jeu ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Pourquoi ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Parce que tu as souillé le sacro saint topic.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Il a été lavé et séché après...ça ce soit même plus...allerr...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais... Mais...

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

S'il te plait aller.. :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais t'es en train de spammer mon topic enfoiray ! Arrête !

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Pour arrêter le spam voici la procédure : 


Me faire apparaitre dans le jeu "Era Vulgaris" en tant que personnage.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan regarde j'ai une autre solution, je trace des signes bizarres par terre et je prononce trois fois: Boulon, BouLON, BOULON !

----------


## O.Boulon

3 points.
Prochain coup, c'est le ban.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Moi j'veux apparaître dans le jeu aussi.
> 
> Je suis certain de pouvoir incarner à la perfection le perso secondaire casses-burnes que le joueur sera content de voir crever *le plus vite possible*


Fixed...

 ::P: 


Et Tyler, n'oublies pas les bougies :
Oooooom Boulon, Oooooom Boulon, Ooooooooom Boulon




 :^_^:

----------


## Johnny Ryall

ça a failli être tout de suite, j'ai bien fait de regarder la fin du topic avant. Quoique...

----------


## Diwydiant

> 3 points.
> Prochain coup, c'est le ban.


Effivacité, rapidité...

Boulon devrait apparaitre dans Era, par contre !

 ::o: 

:awesome_idea:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Effivacité, rapidité...


Purée je savais pas que c'était aussi efficace...  :WTF:  _*regarde ses mains avec un air de terreur_
Bon pour repartir sur de bonnes bases, la démo est quasi fini et je ferai peut être appelle aux plus fidèles d'entre vous pour la bêtatester avant de la jeter à la tronche de ce monde sous paracétamol.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Purée je savais pas que c'était aussi efficace...  _*regarde ses mains avec un air de terreur_
> Bon pour repartir sur de bonnes bases, la démo est quasi fini et je ferai peut être appelle aux plus fidèles d'entre vous pour la bêtatester avant de la jeter à la tronche de ce monde sous paracétamol.



Alors là, ça serait un timing plus-parfait-que-ça-tu-meurs-plus-que-Ron-à-la-fin...

 ::o: 

Mes parents sont partis en vacances une dizaines de jours, alors je peux mettre ma Chérie devant la DS ou Guitar Hero pendant que j'arpenterai les Terres Désolées de E.V., si la bête ne se montre pas trop gourmande...
 :tired: 

Config' minimale estimée ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Config' minimale estimée ?


Bah a priori n'importe quelle config sur le marché. Minimum 512mo de ram.

----------


## Neo_13

> Bah a priori n'importe quelle config sur le marché. *Minimum 512mo de ram*.


Ca j'ai...  :B): 

Spoiler Alert! 


Largement, même

----------


## Steack

Et si ton jeu marche, tu prévois une version iPhone  ::P: 
...
J'commence a raconter des conneries, 4 semaines c'est long mayrde  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> J'commence a raconter des conneries, 4 semaines c'est long mayrde


Dis toi que tu sera déçu. (Il y a des chances non négligeables.)

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Tu sait le vie de paria n'est pas si dur,si tu rate le jeu tu devra juste supporter les cailloux qu'on te jettera a chaque fois que tu postera.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais remarque... 
Je pourrai me recréer un compte aussi ...

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Oui mais les nouveaux ne peuvent pas se faire remarquer sauf pour des choses négatives.
Au moins la vie de paria tu n'est pas un anonyme.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais remarque... 
> Je pourrai me recréer un compte aussi ...


Ou te faire embaucher chez Bethesda.




...

Ptain Chenoir, sors de mon corps !

----------


## groxx

Au fait, question bête, le titre du jeu, ça a un rapport avec l'album éponyme (triple combo) de Queens of the Stone Age ? Ou rien à voir ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Au fait, question bête, le titre du jeu, ça a un rapport avec l'album éponyme (triple combo) de Queens of the Stone Age ? Ou rien à voir ?





> Mais quel rapport avec Queens of the Stone Age ?





> Aucun, à part que c'est ce que j'écoute pendant le développement. 
> Après il y a bien des mecs qui ont fait un fps pourri et qui l'on nommé fallout 3, tu vois un rapport toi ?




Tadaaaaaaaaaaaa...

 :;): 


(première page du topic)

----------


## groxx

Je me disait bien que c'était une question bête ^^
Merci !  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tenez vous prêt la démo arrive dans la soirée...

----------


## Steack

> Tenez vous prêt la démo arrive dans la soirée...


 :Emo:  Merci de t'être bouger le cul !
20 jours en avances c'est cool  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

> Tenez vous prêt la démo arrive dans la soirée...






Vivement !!!!!!!!

Beta Canards-VIP only, ou démo pour tout le monde ?
Et est-ce qu'il faut éviter de faire un perso s'appelant Cacao ou Diwydiant ?


 ::rolleyes:: 




DÉPÊCHE TOIIIIIIIII !!!!
 :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

> Tenez vous prêt la démo arrive dans la soirée...


OMG OMG OMG 

 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non démo pour tous.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Non démo pour tous.


Et les chèques-vacances que je t'ai offert, hein ?


Comment ça, tu ne les as pas reçus ?
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Alab

> Bon pour repartir sur de bonnes bases, la démo est quasi fini et je ferai peut être appelle aux plus fidèles d'entre vous pour la bêtatester avant de la jeter à la tronche de ce monde sous paracétamol.



C'est où qu'on signe !!! ???  :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nul part, je la balance ce soir et advienne que pourra, j'ai besoin de repos moi ^^'.

----------


## Alab

> Nul part, je la balance ce soir et advienne que pourra, j'ai besoin de repos moi ^^'.


Ce soir, woua je suis rentré à temps alors moi aussi je suis crevé mais je sens que ce soir ça va être chouette alors !! Merci !  ::wub::

----------


## Diwydiant

Allez, je fais chauffer ma LiveBotox pour le téléchargement..;

 :Bave:

----------


## Riley

J'ai testé, j'ai aimé. (Surtout le pcay avec la page intranet des canards !)

----------


## Tyler Durden

*News:*

Voici les points sur lesquels je bosse en ce moment:

-Ajout de diverses animations dans les décors, tel que le ciel qui passe lentement, des panneaux qui bougent au grès du vent etc...
-Modification de la carte, maintenant on sera représenté par un symbole et les déplacements se feront de manière réaliste, on ne verra que les événements dans un certain périmètre autour de nous.
-Abandon du système de compétences par un système ou toutes les compétences sont dispo mais doivent être noté de 1 à 10 avec une réserve de points lors de la création du perso. Ce qui permet de ne plus tout voler quand on a "voleur" mais de permettre à tout les joueurs de tenter un vol mais avec plus ou moins de réussite selon le degrés de la compétence.

----------


## claneys

Sympa pour les compétences, se sera moin manichéen.

----------


## Septa

Plus ou moins de réussite ça sous-entend des "jets de dés" ?
C'est toujours un peu frustrant comme système je trouve dans un jeu ( et ça encourage le rechargement quand on échoue )

Et heu.
Un curseur "dynamique" qui change d'apparence si l'on peut cliquer c'est prévu alors ? C'est quand même le truc qui a fait que j'ai pas tenu longtemps sur la démo ce manque de retour.  La chasse au pixel c'est pas vraiment intéressant.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Plus ou moins de réussite ça sous-entend des "jets de dés" ?
> C'est toujours un peu frustrant comme système je trouve dans un jeu ( et ça encourage le rechargement quand on échoue )


Non en fait ce sera des conditions invisibles (un objet x aura besoin d'au moins 3 dans la compétence voleur pour être subtilisé, un objet plus important 6,7,8 etc)...





> Et heu.
> Un curseur "dynamique" qui change d'apparence si l'on peut cliquer c'est prévu alors ? C'est quand même le truc qui a fait que j'ai pas tenu longtemps sur la démo se manque de retour.  La chasse au pixel c'est pas vraiment intéressant.


C'est prévu  :;): .

----------


## Septa

Wouhou... Ça c'est des bonnes nouvelles.

Et tu veux pas ajouter un dinosaure et  des lasers tant qu'a faire ?
 :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

::o: 
Mon cerveau n'est pas capable de développer des concepts aussi novateur. Le monde n'est pas près en plus.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Petit cadeau, voilà à quoi ressemblait le premier écran titre et le tout premier menu pour choisir sa classe ^^ Du chemin a était fait depuis !

----------


## Silver

> Petit cadeau, voilà à quoi ressemblait le premier écran titre et le tout premier menu pour choisir sa classe ^^ Du chemin a était fait depuis !


Hé sympa ! Il n'y a pas moyen de les mettre en bonus quelque part dans la version finale ? Une sorte d'achievements making of pour faire baver le fidèle joueur par exemple.  :B):

----------


## Froyok

Putain, je pars 3 semaines, et c'est sortis, enfoi** !
Dans mon dos en plus ! Crois-moi ! Tu vas sentir les bug passer !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il n'y a pas de repos pour les braves.  :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

L'autre alors, j'ai bossé aussi mon projet moi...
Bref, je vais faire le compte rendu de la démo...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je suis en train de monter un script qui doit déjà faire deux fois ma taille IRL( ::|: ), qui améliore grandement les transitions dans les menus, ajoute des fonctionnalités, le rend appelable de partout etc...
Bref c'était l'info dont vous vous foutez mais qui me fait du bien.

----------


## Froyok

> Je suis en train de monter un script qui doit déjà faire deux fois ma taille IRL(), *qui améliore grandement les transitions* dans les menus, ajoute des fonctionnalités, le rend appelable de partout etc...
> Bref c'était l'info dont vous vous foutez mais qui me fait du bien.


Nan, pour moi c'est une bonne nouvelle... 

A propos du gras : transition plus rapide ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui quasi instantané dans les menus. C'est vrai qu'à l'usage ca pouvait devenir long.

----------


## Froyok

> Oui quasi instantané dans les menus. C'est vrai qu'à l'usage ca pouvait devenir long.


Et pis ça montre que t'es un bon développeur :

-tu monstres que tu n'augmente pas virtuellement la durée de vie du jeu.
-tu prends on considérations les dires des testeurs.

Putain, t'es un Peter Molyneux sans les défaut et les mythos...  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ça vous intéresserais de pouvoir choisir votre sexe au départ ou vous vous en foutez ?

----------


## Darkath

> Ça vous intéresserais de pouvoir choisir votre sexe au départ ou vous vous en foutez ?


Oui si ça des répercutions en jeu (genre pouvoir draguer une lesbienne ou pas, avoir des gars/filles qui tentent de te violer, etc..) sinon osef

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui pour moi c'était évident, avec des conséquences.

----------


## BuzzerMan

C'est clair que ça peut être intéressant. Mais ça risque de compliquer pas mal ton boulot non ?
Tu peux aussi le garder pour un DLC : jouer une femme, ça c'est un truc qui va faire vendre coco !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bof compliquer pas forcément, j'ai entamé un bon gros chantier pour rendre Era plus attractif, les idées sont à prendre en compte maintenant, lachez vous si vous en avez des bonnes.

----------


## claneys

Ça augmenterai la rejouabilité en plus.

----------


## Mephisto

Je suis carrément pour, comme dis au dessus, ça renforce encore la jouabilité, et ça augmente les interactions et les possibilités en jeu, surtout associé à la compétence sex-appeal ( mecs lubriques qui ont tendance à te refiler plus facilement une info ou un objet, ect... ). Et puis ça peut influencer sur la relation avec Claudia, vu que j'avais cru comprendre qu'on la recroiserait plus tard ( de toute façon utiliser un si beau modele 3D juste pour une scène ça serait bête  :Bave:  ).

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai eu un long dialogue avec Elgato sur les améliorations à apporter et pas mal de bonnes choses en sont ressorties, mais vous ne saurez rien pour le moment. 

Pour la question posée un peu plus haut, c'est décidé, on pourra jouer homme/femme cyborg/humain.

----------


## maxetx

Salut salut !

Je viens de tester cette démo (tombé dessus par hasard sur le forum) et je trouve le travail effectué vraiment bon !  ::wub::  Tu dois déjà le savoir, tout le monde fait des éloges de votre boulot (tu n'es pas seul de ce que j'ai compris) mais j'en rajoute une couche, ca promet du tres bon si le projet est mené à bien.

PS : Je ne sais pas si cela a été signalé, mais il y a un petit bug avec le son du dormeur ivre, ses ronflements restent une fois l'écran correspondant quitté.
EDIT : en fait, la démo date de quasi 2 semaines donc bon remarque peut utile ^^ Tant pis !

Bon je refais la démo pour voir les autres choix possibles !

Bon courage !  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Salut salut !
> 
> Je viens de tester cette démo (tombé dessus par hasard sur le forum) et je trouve le travail effectué vraiment bon !  Tu dois déjà le savoir, tout le monde fait des éloges de votre boulot (tu n'es pas seul de ce que j'ai compris) mais j'en rajoute une couche, ca promet du tres bon si le projet est mené à bien.


Sachez que pour ma part, je trouve la version actuelle vraiment pas à la hauteur. *Le jeu sera bien meilleur*, avec Elgato on va lui faire franchir un cap bien senti.  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h50 ----------




> Bon courage !


Merci beaucoup pour le retour en tout cas ! C'est toujours précieux.

----------


## Froyok

> tout le monde fait des éloges de votre boulot


Ha non ! Je proteste, j'en dis que du mal !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais mais toi t'es qu'une grosse merde. CQFD.  _*copyright 2009.Tyler Durden_.

----------


## Mephisto

::wub::  Si c'étais pas copyrighté, j'en ferais une signature.




> *Le jeu sera bien meilleur*, avec Elgato on va lui faire franchir un cap bien senti.


Alors vivement la prochaine démo bêta, je suis vraiment curieux de voir comment ça peut évoluer et s'enrichir ( en espérant que les rencontres aléatoires comme le bluesman garde ce coté décousu si déroutant  ::):  ).

Y a vraiment pas moyen d'en savoir plus sur les prochaines évolutions ? Nouveau systeme de dialogue ? Nouveaux choix ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Y a vraiment pas moyen d'en savoir plus sur les prochaines évolutions ? Nouveau systeme de dialogue ? Nouveaux choix ?


C'est secret défense   :Cigare:  

Mais la démo n'est maintenant plus qu'un brouillon pour moi. Je passe à la vitesse supérieur.

----------


## Froyok

S'il y a du vent...  ::ninja:: 


(Mais comment ais-je fais pour en arriver la ? Tyler ne m'aimes plus, comme par hasard sa démo plante chez moi... Le mystère se doit d'être résolu !)

----------


## maxetx

> Mais la démo n'est maintenant plus qu'un brouillon pour moi. Je passe à la vitesse supérieur.


Peut-on espérer une autre démo dans quelques temps ?  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Peut-on espérer une autre démo dans quelques temps ?


Certainement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

PEut on espérer des scènes de seyske avec des poneys et des flamands ?

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Ouais mais toi t'es qu'une grosse merde. CQFD.  _*copyright 2009.Tyler Durden_.


J'avoue que la signature me démange, grave.

----------


## Diwydiant

Attention attention, j'ai une idée...

Pourra-t-on choisir l'age du personnage, lors de la création de ce dernier ?

Si oui, ça pourrait apporter des bonus / malus... 

Explication : un perso âgé verrai sa force diminuée, ainsi que son agilité, mais recevrait en contrepartie un bonus en charisme ou intelligence, ainsi que dans les autres domaines...

Un jeunot, quant à lui, serait plus fort et agile, mais moins expérimenté...

Une sorte de bonus / malus dont les valeurs seraient différentes selon l'age choisi (30 / 40 / 60 ans...)


Z'en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est une bonne idée, comme je l'ai dit un peu plus haut, j'ai entamé un grand chantier sur Era pour lui faire passer l'échelon au dessus, la démo n'étant au final qu'un brouillon. 
Avec Elgato on bosse justement sur une refonte totale du système de création du perso mais il est encore trop tôt pour dévoiler toutes les nouveautés.

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors, si ça, ça ne veut pas dire que j'ai spoilé le projet, je ne comprend pas...
 :Cigare: 

J'suis une bête...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non ^^, les changements sont beaucoup plus profonds que ca.

----------


## Froyok

> Non ^^, les changements sont beaucoup plus profonds que ca.


Jusqu'à la taille du string ?!  ::o: 

Plus sérieusement, j'aurais une idée à te proposer, mais je me demande si je dois te la concéder ici ou par mp, histoire que si tu l'accepte, cela ne spoile pas trop de choses.
Cela concerne le personnage incarné par le joueur, une idée qui permettrait une personnalisation plus poussé pour le joueur.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Il aurait bientôt une nouvelle demo ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Plus sérieusement, j'aurais une idée à te proposer, mais je me demande si je dois te la concéder ici ou par mp, histoire que si tu l'accepte, cela ne spoile pas trop de choses.


Balances la en mp si tu y tiens.  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 00h40 ----------




> Il aurait bientôt une nouvelle demo ?


Bientôt n'est pas le mot, mais oui vous aurez une autre démo beaucoup plus aboutie et représentative de ce que je veux.

----------


## Ekko

Plop j'ai testé la démo et elle est très bien mais j'ai eu un bug dans la toute première salle: en gros j'ai refusé tout ce que la machine proposait et du coup j'ai cliqué un peu partout dans la salle et ça a planté  :tired: 

Bon boulot, sinon, j'avais des préjugés assez énormes sur les point'n'click et finalement je me suis laissé prendre au jeu et c'est très bien  :;): 

Continue(z, puisque vous êtes plusieurs maintenant, si je n'm'abuse) comme ça!

----------


## Tyler Durden

*News*

En ce moment, je bosse sur une évolution majeur d'Era, la liberté.
Exit la carte et le système de déplacement, dorénavant on pourra se diriger constamment dans quatre directions (nord/sud/est/ouest), ce qui permet une plus grande liberté et un temps de jeu accru.

Je m'explique, n'étant à la base, pas concepteur de jeu, j'ai commis pas mal d'erreurs de jeunesse sur la première mouture d'Era, l'une des pires étant que de la façon dont c'était conçu, je devais créer minutes après minutes, scènes après scènes, le temps de jeu du joueur (je sais pas si je suis clair). En gros maintenant que le joueur est libre, j'ai juste à poser l'intrigue, énigmes etc (une fois l'environnement créé bien entendu).. Et le laisser trouver la solution comme un grand. 
Tout le temps qu'il perd à chercher, essayer, enquêter, c'est du temps de jeu bonus pour moi. 
Alors qu'avant le joueur était pris par la main et quand il cliquait sur une scène de la carte, il savait qu'il était susceptible de, par exemple, ramasser quelque chose.
Voilà à quoi ressemblera en gros la barre de navigation :

----------


## Diwydiant

Et moi qui, justement, était en train de te traiter intérieurement de fumiste se reposant sur les lauriers apportés par la démo...


Je voulais t'insulter, te comparer aux pires tire-au-flans, et finalement non, je... Je ne peux tout simplement pas... 

Comment t'en vouloir ? 


Tyler, celui qui te répond alors que tu ne lui a pas encore parlé...
 ::o: 
 ::lol:: 




Bon courage pour le reste, et chapeau pour la belle flèche pour le déplacement...
 :;):

----------


## Darkath

> Tyler, celui qui te répond alors que tu ne lui a pas encore parlé...


C'est beau  ::'(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Donc en gros tu rallonges artificiellement la durée de vie en envoyant le joueur se perdre dans le désert labyrinthique ?


 :tired: 


Bouge pas, j'ai le patron d'EA qui voudrait te parler  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Donc en gros tu rallonges artificiellement la durée de vie en envoyant le joueur se perdre dans le désert labyrinthique ?



J'ai essayé d'y mettre les formes pourtant...  ::P:

----------


## Burr

Même si on a pas de carte pour savoir où aller (comme dans la démo), on aura tout de même une carte pour savoir où l'on se trouve (ou une mini map, en tout cas quelque chose pour se repérer) ?
Ou alors c'est le retour du bloc-note ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

On aura une carte de la région si on en trouve une (je sais qu'un type en possèdera une mais, il n'est pas du genre à la donner à n'importe qui  ::P: ).

----------


## Diwydiant

> On aura une carte de la région si on en trouve une (je sais qu'un type en possèdera une mais, il n'est pas du genre à la donner à n'importe qui ).


*BLAAM*

:mind-blown:


Ne dis pas ça comme ça, Tyler... On sait que ton jeu va révolutionner le genre, mais quand même, mets des gants, pour nous annoncer ça...

 :tired: 


Un jeu où il faudra mériter la carte...
 :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu crois que c'est trop hardcore le coup de la carte ? Le monde n'est pas près ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Ben, disons que le risque encouru est de transformer le joueur en amas moléculaire à amplitude large, ce qui, avouons-le, n'est pas très commercial...




Sinon, oui, c'est hardcore, mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon...
 ::wub::

----------


## Septa

> Tu crois que c'est trop hardcore le coup de la carte ? Le monde n'est pas près ?


Sérieusement le coup des "labyrinthe" aléatoires, qui force le joueur à noter tout sur un calepin à coté c'est quand même un des trucs les plus chiants qu'il soit...

C'est pas parce que des vieux jeux le faisait que c'est bien.

Faut au moins offrir un joueur un moyen de faire sa carte dans le jeu où une carte qui "se dévoile" petit à petit.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai jamais parlé de labyrinthe aléatoire, j'ai dit, monde ouvert ou on peut aller ou on veut, avec carte trouvable.

----------


## Septa

> J'ai jamais parlé de labyrinthe aléatoire, j'ai dit, monde ouvert ou on peut aller ou on veut, avec carte trouvable.


Autant pour moi j'avais mal compris... ::ninja:: 

Mais je vois mal l'intérêt de la carte trouvable... Normalement le "péquin moyen" serait capable de se faire au moins une carte "approximative" non ?
( pourquoi pas un système à la eschalon avec une compétence cartographie  ::P:  )
Si ça dévoile des lieux pas encore visité c'est intéressant. Si il faut se faire sa carte papier c'est pas bath.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Autant pour moi j'avais mal compris...
> 
> Mais je vois mal l'intérêt de la carte trouvable... Normalement le "péquin moyen" serait capable de se faire au moins une carte "approximative" non ?
> ( pourquoi pas un système à la eschalon avec une compétence cartographie  )
> Si ça dévoile des lieux pas encore visité c'est intéressant. Si il faut se faire sa carte papier c'est pas bath.


Bah je veux bien que le héros se fasse une carte tout seul, mais sans matos, c'est pas possible. La carte (ou même plusieurs) à trouver, je trouve ca sympa et immersif, en plus quand tu la trouve , t'es vraiment content car tu ne ères plus et tu peux tracer un itinéraire. Un réel bonus.

----------


## Diwydiant

Ou alors, comme le dit Septa, devoir trouver du papier, un crayon, une boussole, et faire une carte "approximative" si on n'arrive pas a obtenir celle que tu as mis en place...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui mais le héros s'en fout de faire une carte, il sort d'un endroit bizarre, il ne sait pas trop qui il est n'y où il va... Au départ il ère au grès des rencontres, jusqu'à ce que la trame s'installe.

----------


## Septa

> Bah je veux bien que le héros se fasse une carte tout seul, mais sans matos, c'est pas possible. La carte (ou même plusieurs) à trouver, je trouve ca sympa et immersif, en plus quand tu la trouve , t'es vraiment content car tu ne ères plus et tu peux tracer un itinéraire. Un réel bonus.


Ouais mais alors prévoir des "cartes alternatives" pour donner plusieurs chances au joueurs de se reperer un minimum ce serait bath nan ?
( voir des cartes avec des erreur de distance, des pièges pour être sadique )

Mais bon je suis peut être le seul traumatisé par la "gestion de l'espace" dans certain "vieux jeux".
( ou certains moins vieux )

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

N'écoute pas Septa,laisse trouver la carte et n'oublie pas de m'inclure dans le jeu. :;):

----------


## ElGato

Ecrivez, proposez, argumentez, il en restera bien quelque chose...

Je dis pas qu'on garde toutes les idées stupides qui peuvent vous venir, mais sur certains points de gameplay pas fixés ou un peu vagues d'Era on veut bien savoir ce que vous aimeriez y voir.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep, surtout qu'on est en train de chambouler pas mal de choses, mais ca, vous en saurez plus en temps voulu.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ajout d'une action contextuel utilisable tout le temps, "observer" qui livrera des infos sur le background, l'endroit où on se trouve etc...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Ceci est un tas de sable"
"C'est un panneau"
"Une maison...Putain t'as des yeux connard ou pas ?".

----------


## Tyler Durden

> "Ceci est un tas de sable"
> "C'est un panneau"
> "Une maison...Putain t'as des yeux connard ou pas ?".


Non ce sera plus lié à la mémoire du héros (ressenti, anecdotes, historique, souvenirs etc), qui ne sera au final pas amnésique, on pourra choisir plusieurs profils de personnages comme je le voulais au tout début. 

Mais là, tu en sais trop tu dois disparaitre.

----------


## Froyok

> Non ce sera plus lié à la mémoire du héros (ressenti, anecdotes, historique, souvenirs etc), qui ne sera au final pas amnésique, on pourra choisir plusieurs profils de personnages comme je le voulais au tout début. 
> 
> Mais là, tu en sais trop tu dois disparaitre.


Pourquoi tu l'as écrit...  :tired: 
Bon, il est tard/tôt, je vais me coucher, une cure de non-cpc pendant une semaine, ça aide pas à garder du second degré dans les veines...


En tout, j'aime tout les changements que tu prévois, clair que la démo fait pâle figure maintenant.
Tiens, j'y pense, en quelle résolution sont généré tes rendus blender ?
(Vu que tu chercher à augmenter la résolution du jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non ce sera plus lié à la mémoire du héros (ressenti, anecdotes, historique, souvenirs etc), qui ne sera au final pas amnésique, on pourra choisir plusieurs profils de personnages comme je le voulais au tout début. 
> 
> Mais là, tu en sais trop tu dois disparaitre.


De toute façon, si y'a pas de lance-nounours, t'as raté ton jeu.


DU coup avec tous ce s changements, ça va rallonger pas mal le dévellopement, me trompé-jeuu ??

----------


## Darkath

Fait gaffe au vaporwarez quand même Tyler, si tu commence a prévoir trop de choses, et que t'en rajoute au fur et a mesure ...  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan, vous inquiétez pas, j'ai recadré le développement, comme je l'expliquais dans les posts précédents, j'ai besoin de moins de temps de dev pour produire plus de temps de jeu, j'ai plus d'expérience et j'ai optimisé les phases de productions.

Oubliez la démo, la prochaine mouture sera assez différente, mais en tout point supérieur.

----------


## Froyok

> Tiens, j'y pense, en quelle résolution sont généré tes rendus blender ?
> (Vu que tu chercher à augmenter la résolution du jeu.



J'attends.  ::|: 


 ::siffle::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pardon j'ai zappé ^^. Oubli cette histoire de résolution c'est bientôt réglé.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Un petit screen qui fait office de teaser.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oooooh un...


Une...


Euh...


L'image est dans le bon sens ? 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

C'est dans l'espace ?!  ::O: 
Ou alors la vitre est super, 
Super... 


Super,... 



Super,... 


... 



... 


...super mal nettoyé.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan c'est bien vu  :;): .

----------


## Froyok

Ouais, je viens de lire ça :
http://www.canardpc.com/news-39417-e...evel_up__.html


En tout cas d'après le screen, j'en déduis deux choses :
-pas de chauffage
-ou cryogénisation

----------


## BuzzerMan

Cryogénisation à l'extérieur ? A l'intérieur c'est un peu emmerdant s'il faut qu'on discute avec des glaçons...

Ou alors c'est un équipage que de mecs donc les vitres ressemblent à peu près à celle de mon appart...

----------


## Froyok

> Cryogénisation à l'extérieur ? A l'intérieur c'est un peu emmerdant s'il faut qu'on discute avec des glaçons...


Pour moi c'est à l'intérieur, mais p'tete que j'ai plus d'imagination et que je vois les stalactite et tout...
Et puis les glaçons, ça cause toujours plus qu'un mec mort ou de la flotte.




> Ou alors c'est un équipage que de mecs donc *les vitres ressemblent à peu près à celle de mon appart*...


Ha ouais... Quand même.  ::O:

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est à l'extérieur.

----------


## Mephisto

Je reviens sur le coup de la carte, si c'est pas trop tard. 
Je trouve ça vraiment sympa l'idée de devoir dégotter une carte, ça va destabiliser le joueur moyen habitué à être pris par la main et ajouter à l'immersion. 

Par contre, petit bémol comme les autres qui ont réagit, et peut être une suggestion permettant d'avancer :

Un être humain est doté d'un minimum du sens de l'orientation. J'entends par là que quand quelqu'un se rend d'un point A à un point B pour la première fois, il se représente la position du point B par rapport au A dans sa tête une fois le trajet effectué. Il sait donc approximativement où se trouve le point B par rapport au A, et même sans carte, il est capable de refaire le parcours. De même, il est capable de voir autour de lui et de retenir quelques repères visuels ( un panneau, un arbre, des montagnes au loin, une chute d'eau... ). Quelquepart l'être humain se dresse sa propre carte, sauf que celle ci n'est pas annotée ni forcément très précise. 

J'en viens au fait après ce pavé peu digeste : tu pourrais assouplir ton systeme en accordant au joueur une carte approximative sans annotations ni distance ( en fait la représentation mentale du personnage de son environnement ) qui se "construirait" au fur et à mesure de la progression du joueur. Et remplacé par la carte "papier" plus tard une fois dégottée. 

Enfin voila l'idée, j'espère ne pas m'être trop paumé dans mes explications. ::wacko::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tout ca, c'est de très bonnes idées, mais le joueur ne verra la terre dévastée que dans le 2ème épisode finalement (cf la dernière news).

----------


## KaMy

J'ai DL ta démo  de Era Vulgaris suite à ta news "Era Vulgaris : Level up !" et je dois dire que j'ai trouvé le bébé sympathique.

Alors je te ferais pas un blabla sur la démo je penses que sur les 2 news et sur ce topic y'en a assez comme ça, puis surtout n'ayant jamais été un fana du genre je penses pas avoir assez de références pour critiquer.

M'enfin tout ça pour dire bravo et continue(z),surtout que je suis bien curieux de voir les changements que tu (vous) as (avez) pus faire pour la nouvelle mouture  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci bien  :;): .

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon le dév d'Era est en Stand by pour cause de matos informatique qui a rendu l'âme, et étant victime d'une situation financière précaire, je me retrouve donc sur un pc incapable de faire des rendus 3D décent (ou alors en 3day justement huhu).
Donc je vais faire simple, si vous avez du matos pas trop vieux qui traine (carte graphique pas trop vielle ram, proc etc...) ou tout autre donation pour poursuivre l'effort de guerre (bolinos, viagras, mallettes pleines de billets) faites vous plaisir, soyez généreux  :;):  !

Bon je n'ai pas grand chose à vous offrir en retour à part ma gratitude étern... Ah si, attendez, une ligne dans le générique de fin, quand il ralenti avec les violons et qu'il est écrit "Sans eux rien n' aurait était possible".

----------


## Froyok

> (carte graphique pas trop vielle ram, proc etc...) ou tout autre donation


DONATIONS:
1er : de l'espoir
2e : du courage, du courage
3e :  :haha: 
4e : J'ai une carte X1650 pro en agp...  ::):  et une carte mère asrock agp+pciexpress mais avec un problème de masse.

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est ta tête là ?

----------


## Froyok

> C'est ta tête là ?


Ouais, et on s'en fout.
Par contre, avec la cm, c'est un socket 775, donc qui accepte les c2d sans problèmes.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Souris un peu, d'ailleurs *faites vos dons en MP* sinon le devblog ne vas plus ressembler à rien (j'anticipe votre générosité hein).

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi j'ai un vieux baladeur a cassettes, un Generation4 de 97 avec son CD démo et une épingle a nourrice rouillé.

Enjoy!

J'espère que tu vas au moins me remboursay les frais de port pour ces merveilles.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Ton problème de matériel va mieux ? Si tu as pas de quoi faire du bon boulot autant mettre le développement en stand-by temporairement  plûtot que de bâcler le jeu.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> autant mettre le développement en stand-by temporairement  plûtot que de bâcler le jeu.


C'est ce que j'ai fait... Je n'ai plus qu'un pc qui est incapable de faire un rendu 3d. (Il rame déjà sur Firefox alors je te laisse imaginer ...)

----------


## Mephisto

Putaing, je suis pas le seul dans ce cas alors, projet de jeu indé mis en stand by pour cause de panne de matos aussi, carte graphisque. ::'(: 
J'aimerais pouvoir t'aider mais j'ai déjà pas les moyens de réparer ma propre machine alors je vais surtout t'offrir tout mes encouragements, et surtout laisses pas tomber, on en veut de l'Era Vulgaris.  :;):  ( au passage tu peux profiter de ce "temps libre" pour tout remettre à plat, le scénario, les pnj et leurs backgrounds et compagnie, histoire de peaufiner le tout. )

----------


## Tyler Durden

> ( au passage tu peux profiter de ce "temps libre" pour tout remettre à plat, le scénario, les pnj et leurs backgrounds et compagnie, histoire de peaufiner le tout. )


Merci mec  :;): 
C'est exactement ce que je fais ^^ je travail sur l'écriture les divers systèmes etc... De bonnes choses vont en sortir finalement.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Grâce à un canard qui à la classe et qui veut rester dans l'ombre je vais pouvoir reprendre le dev sérieusement avec du matos tout neuf. Respect.

----------


## Froyok

> Grâce à un canard qui à la classe et qui veut rester dans l'ombre je vais pouvoir reprendre le dev sérieusement avec du matos tout neuf. Respect.


MER IL ET FOU !  ::o: 

Nan respect mec, et bon courage à toi Tyler.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Grâce à un canard qui à la classe et qui veut rester dans l'ombre je vais pouvoir reprendre le dev sérieusement avec du matos tout neuf. Respect.


Non mais tu peux dire mon nom en fait  :Cigare: 












Ca fera une diversion  pour le vrai donateur

----------


## Froyok

> Ca fera une diversion  pour le vrai donateur


J'étais prêt à te féliciter toi...
Fourbe.  :tired:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Ah je le savait que ce jeu allait finir par être abandonné,un bon fan-game ça n'existe pas ou il a juste 3 min de démo et c'est abandonné(Puis ça ressort 2 ans plus tard sur Steam)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ou t'as vu jouer ca toi ? 
Je communique moins mais je bosse plus.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Poste un screenhot pour voir,si tu ne le fait pas c'est comme si tu avouer que tu as arrêter de bosser dessus.

----------


## Tyler Durden

OK.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Des aveux ! tu as vendu la licence a Bethesda Softwork !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> OK.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0c6c335...049feaa525.jpg


Très classe, je te prédis un grand succès chez les -15 ans.

----------


## Froyok

> OK.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0c6c335...049feaa525.jpg


Recylage de blagues...  :tired: 
Tu es à l'usure en ce moment ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> OK.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0c6c335...049feaa525.jpg

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Recylage de blagues... 
> Tu es à l'usure en ce moment ?


Là j'ai la diarrhée surtout.

----------


## Diwydiant



----------


## Akodo

> Là j'ai la diarrhée surtout.


C'est laquelle la dernière version au fait ?
Je m'étais arrêté à celle qui déconnait avec les cartes ATI et du coup j'avais même pas testé plus loin.

Edit: tiens pourquoi j'ai quoté ce message moi  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pour le bug ATI il fallait jouer en fenêtré, pour la dernière version, oubliez là, et attendez la prochaine, du chemin a été parcouru.

----------


## Froyok

> du chemin* a était* parcouru.


Putain t'es bien fatigué !  :^_^: 
Ça doit bosser dur... ou pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Putain t'es bien fatigué ! 
> Ça doit bosser dur... ou pas.


Ouais ouais, maudit français.

----------


## Froyok

Au fait bien remit ? tu en es où actuellement ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Courage, en tout cas : serres les fesses, bombes le torse, prends un air viril, rentres le ventre (oui oui, tout ça à la fois), et en route pour la dernière ligne droite !

 ::lol:: 


Enfin, j'espère...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Courage, en tout cas : serres les fesses, bombes le torse, prends un air viril, rentres le ventre (oui oui, tout ça à la fois), et en route pour la dernière ligne droite !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin, j'espère...


Euh j'en suis pas vraiment encore à la dernière ligne droite mais ca avance plus que ce à quoi vous vous attendez.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h41 ----------




> Au fait bien remit ? tu en es où actuellement ?


De quoi ? Le caca liquide ?

----------


## Akodo

> Pour le bug ATI il fallait jouer en fenêtré, pour la dernière version, oubliez là, et attendez la prochaine, du chemin a été parcouru.


Ok, j'ai hâte alors  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> De quoi ? Le caca liquide ?


 ::o: 
 :^_^: 
 :Gerbe: 


Me vient ensuite une réponse : entre autre, et le jeu ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai répondu plus haut il me semble.

----------


## Froyok

Ouais mais c'est vague, comme les remous de ton caca, pas moyen d'avoir des détails ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non.

----------


## Froyok

> Non.

----------


## Akodo

En fait Tyler il bosse chez Blizzard.

----------


## Froyok

> En fait Tyler il bosse chez Blizzard.


Pourquoi, ils ont la colique ?  :tired:

----------


## Mephisto

Ben avec Starcraft qui approche on se demande...:supertroll:  ::P: h34r:


Plus sérieusement ouais vas-y tyler, fais péter les infos, on veut des détails, des features sur le gameplay, ou même des screenshots.  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

*News:*

Puisque vous insistez...  ::rolleyes:: 
Tout d'abord comme vous l'avez remarqué je suis beaucoup moins loquace depuis quelques temps, non que le projet sois mort ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, mais à un moment je me suis dit qu'il fallait si mettre sérieusement et arrêter de bavarder sur le forum, maintenant, *je bosse*  :;): .

Pour les nouvelles, comme je le disais un peu plus haut, oubliez la pauvre démo que j'ai balancé trop vite à mes yeux cet été, le jeu a *beaucoup* évolué. 
D'ailleurs il ne s'appellera plus Era Vulgaris, disons que pour l'instant il s'appelle "Projet Era Vulgaris" qui traduit toujours le désir de vouloir faire un jeu indé dense et ambitieux, de montrer qu'avec pas grand chose on peut faire beaucoup (c'est nianian mais ca me tiens à cœur). 
Bref l'univers a subit de grosses évolutions (attendez vous à être surpris) et les choix de gameplay radicalisé pour le meilleur, mais vous en saurez plus en temps voulu, c'est a dire je sais pas quand, une fois que j'aurai entre 50% et 80% du jeu fini entre les mains, pas avant.
En tout cas si vous vous demandez si ca avance, j'ai déjà beaucoup de contenu "jouable".

Sur ce, même si je communique moins, n'hésitez pas, continuez à poster, vous êtes mon moteur. Je vous aime, je vous aime si fort (mode gustave de kervern).

----------


## Froyok

> entre 50% et 80% du jeu fini entre les mains,


Sans vouloir être chiant, à combien estimes-tu l'avancée du jeu actuellement ? C'est juste histoire de savoir à quelle vitesse tu avances. Et aussi pour que l'on sache si "attendre" équivaut à une attente de 100 petites année ou 100 petits jours klingo.  :;): 

En tout cas, bon courage, c'est pas plus mal d'avoir rebalancé le concept sur le tapis, faut savoir se remettre en question pour sortir quelque chose de bien !

----------


## Diwydiant

> *News:*


Enfin...

 ::): 




> Puisque vous insistez... 
> Tout d'abord comme vous l'avez remarqué je suis beaucoup moins loquace depuis quelques temps, non que le projet sois mort ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, mais à un moment je me suis dit qu'il fallait si mettre sérieusement et arrêter de bavarder sur le forum, maintenant, *je bosse* .


Très bonne initiative, preuve d'une prise de conscience toujours bienvenue...





> Pour les nouvelles, comme je le disais un peu plus haut, oubliez la pauvre démo que j'ai balancé trop vite à mes yeux cet été, le jeu a *beaucoup* évolué.


 :Bave: 





> D'ailleurs il ne s'appellera plus Era Vulgaris,


Quoiiiiiiiiiiiii ?

 ::o: 

 :Emo:  Ça sonnait si bien...





> disons que pour l'instant il s'appelle "Projet Era Vulgaris" qui traduit toujours le désir de vouloir faire un jeu indé dense et ambitieux, de montrer qu'avec pas grand chose on peut faire beaucoup (c'est nianian mais ca me tiens à cœur).


Et c'est tout à ton honneur... A bas le capitalisme, vive les indépendants !!!





> Bref l'univers a subit de grosses évolutions (attendez vous à être surpris)


Et Claudia sera toujours là, hein ? HEIN ?




> et les choix de gameplay radicalisé pour le meilleur, mais vous en saurez plus en temps voulu, c'est a dire je sais pas quand, une fois que j'aurai entre 50% et 80% du jeu fini entre les mains, pas avant.


Boudiou, ça va être long, je le sens...
 :tired: 

 :^_^: 




> En tout cas si vous vous demandez si ca avance, j'ai déjà beaucoup de contenu "jouable".


Rhaaaaaaaa, ce teasing de folie...




> Sur ce, même si je communique moins, n'hésitez pas, continuez à poster, vous êtes mon moteur.


Brahwpwapwapwpwpwapwa...




> Je vous aime, je vous aime si fort (mode gustave de kervern).


Arrête, tu vas nous faire rougir...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sans vouloir être chiant, à combien estimes-tu l'avancée du jeu actuellement ?


Je sais pas exactement à combien j'en suis, j'ai revu ma façon de travailler, avant je bossais scène après scène comme un film, j'enchainais travaux d'écritures, travaux graphiques et prog pour recommencer à la scène suivante. Ça avait quelque chose d'épuisant et de décourageant . 
Maintenant je bosse étape après étape, le monde est finalisé ou presque, le background de même, les personnages sont aussi en grande partie finalisés, le gameplay est fini, il me reste a écrire et insérer les quêtes, embranchements et  tout le reste pour obtenir un tout cohérent équilibré et riche.


> Quoiiiiiiiiiiiii ?
> 
> 
> 
>  Ça sonnait si bien...


Le truc c'est qu' Era Vulgaris c'est déjà le nom de l'album d'un groupe de rock connu. Au début ca m'allait, car je ne prenais pas tout ca forcement très au sérieux.
Maintenant je suis investi, possédé, passionné. 
Je veux un nom unique, qui, quand on tape son nom sur un moteur de recherche, ne conduit qu'à lui.




> Et Claudia sera toujours là, hein ? HEIN ?


Oh là là ... Si tu savais à quel point elle est belle maintenant...

----------


## ElGato

> Oh là là ... Si tu savais à quel point elle est belle maintenant...


En tant que commentateur indépendant et objectif:  :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Elgato est la seule personne qui connait l'état d'avancement du projet. Vous êtes priés de ne pas exercer de pressions sur lui et sa famille. Merci.

----------


## Froyok

Bon, j'arrête, je vais bosser sur mon propre projet moi, tiens, pour changer...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon, j'arrête, je vais bosser sur mon propre projet moi, tiens, pour changer...


Tu avances ?

----------


## Mephisto

Claudia encore plus belle....  :Bave: 


Tout ça ça a l'air prometteur, visiblement cette pause due à tes problèmes matériels a plutôt servi, je suis vraiment impatient de voir le résultat, en espérant que l'on retrouvera quand même ( au moins dans une partie du jeu ) l'atmosphère étrange et unique de la ballade de la démo.  :;): 

Vu ce qu'il te reste à faire, peut on esperer une date, même approximative ? Si c'est pas le cas je comprends très bien, y a encore une semaine j'étais prêt à proposer une news Devblog et me voilà reparti à peaufiner le tout. Prends tout le temps qu'il te faut pour nous sortir un truc aux oignons.  ::): 

Pour le nom c'est vrai que ça fait penser ( à tort ) à Queens Of The Stone Age, même si ça n'a aucun rapport. Je suppose donc que le "Projet Era Vulgaris" ne sera qu'un nom de code d'ici au nom définitif, pas bon ça, va falloir que l'on remette nos userbars à jour.  :tired: 

Peut on espérer un screenshot-teaser dans les jours à venir ?  ::lol::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tout ça ça a l'air prometteur, visiblement cette pause due à tes problèmes matériels a plutôt servi, je suis vraiment impatient de voir le résultat, en espérant que l'on retrouvera quand même ( au moins dans une partie du jeu ) l'atmosphère étrange et unique de la ballade de la démo.


Hm...  je ne sais pas... ce sera différent. Ça plaira à certains et pas à d'autres ca c'est sur...


> Vu ce qu'il te reste à faire, peut on esperer une date, même approximative ? Si c'est pas le cas je comprends très bien, y a encore une semaine j'étais prêt à proposer une news Devblog et me voilà reparti à peaufiner le tout. Prends tout le temps qu'il te faut pour nous sortir un truc aux oignons.


Une date approximative, je sais pas vraiment. Disons que l'objectif est d'avoir le jeu finalisé à 200% pour fin 2010.


> Peut on espérer un screenshot-teaser dans les jours à venir ?


J'sais pas peut être.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Froyok

> Une date approximative, je sais pas vraiment. Disons que l'objectif est d'avoir le jeu finalisé à 200% pour fin 2010.


 ::O: 

Tu prévois un DLC intégré, qui double la durée de vie du jeu !  ::o: 
Mais contacter bioware, EA, il a pas le droit ! Faut les vendre les DLC ! Le jeu aussi !  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J
> Je veux un nom unique, qui, quand on tape son nom sur un moteur de recherche, ne conduit qu'à lui.



*Tgflmùbkfzepgkgrepn.*

C'est bon, Google ne trouve pas  :;): 





> Pour les nouvelles, comme je le disais un peu plus haut, oubliez la pauvre démo que j'ai balancé trop vite à mes yeux cet été, le jeu a *beaucoup* évolué.


_"Alors donc on passe en vue Tps, tiens un système de Cover ça peut être sympa. Ah ne pas oublier de faire gicler du sang à la moindre égratignure. Ouais là je vois bien un QTE avec deux touches. Et n'oublie pas de  déssapper complètement la nana, faut du cul du cul du cul. Combien la durée de ta partie ? 3h30, okay ça rentre dans les standards"_

 :tired:

----------


## Louck

> Je veux un nom unique, qui, quand on tape son nom sur un moteur de recherche, ne conduit qu'à lui.


Si tu te bases sur un moteur de recherche, tu es mal barré...
Perso j'aime bien aussi "Era Vulgaris". Après ca dépend que de toi.
Tu peux aussi finir ton jeu/projet, et donner un nom après... Celui qui peut mieux tilter sur l'ambiance que tu as fait au jeu.

Ou créer toi même un nom (ou un jeu de mot alakon.. enfin tout dépend du jeu après).


Je n'ai pas tout suivis, mais tu n'avais pas parlé de présenter le jeu en forme d'épisodes ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je n'ai pas tout suivis, mais tu n'avais pas parlé de présenter le jeu en forme d'épisodes ?


Oui mais en fait non.

----------


## Mephisto

Tu nous l'avais pas dit que t'avais changé d'avis... :tired:  
Est-ce que ça implique toujours la début du jeu dans le vaisseau comme dit dans la dernière news ? 

En tout cas ça explique mieux le "Fin 2010" annoncé.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le début a changé, le milieu a changé, tout a changé. Mais chut c'est une surprise.

----------


## Akodo

On peut pré commander ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ce serait très utile pour le dev les précos ^^ mais seul les studios qui ont une renommée peuvent se permettre ce genre de choses.

----------


## Mephisto

Boh tu sais Koya Games ça a une renommée hein, sur le forum.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Froyok

> Boh tu sais Koya Games ça a une renommée hein, sur le forum.


Tout à fait d'accord... Surtout que tu as un devblog ici toi !
Regarde mon topic, un quart des visites sur mon site web viennent de cpc !  ::o: 

Et t'as déjà des fanboys !  ::O:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu as bien sucé les bonnes personnes ?

----------


## Froyok

> Tu as bien sucé les bonnes personnes ?


Non j'ai juste du talent !  :B):

----------


## Darkath

> Boh tu sais Koya Games ça a une renommée hein, sur le forum.


J'avais déjà oublié le nom du studio  ::ninja::

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

En même temps un studio qui s'apelle Koala Games,on pourrait traduire ça comment ? les jeux koala ? les jeux du koala ou encore les jeux des koalas ?

----------


## Froyok

> En même temps un studio qui s'apelle Koala Games,on pourrait traduire ça comment ? les jeux koala ? les jeux du koala ou encore les jeux des koalas ?


Le sjeux qui sentent le koala !  ::o: 
En Vla un concept quif ait vendre, avec des feuilles de bambou !

----------


## Darkath

> Le sjeux qui sentent le koala ! 
> En Vla un concept quif ait vendre, avec des feuilles de bambou !


D'Eucalyptus :

----------


## Tyler Durden

Putain c'est la fête ici ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh à défaut d'infos croustillantes....

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tiens, depuis quelques semaines je bosse quand même sur le design général du jeu pour le rendre plus cohérent, voici par exemple l'armure du Régulateur qui n'avait pas plu à tout le monde sur l'écran titre.

----------


## Froyok

Ça manque de détails, trop plastique l'armure.
Dis-moi, tu bosses en high-poly vu que tu fais des screens figés ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je parlai surtout de design plutôt que de technique puisque l'armure est encore en travaux, et oui c'est du high-poly.

----------


## Froyok

Bah après, ça me rappel mass effect, j'aime bien moi, à voir si c'est pas trop hors sujet face à ton univers :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah c'est une armure quoi.

Sionn je croyais que tu te consacrais à ton machin des agneaux ?
Tu te disperses, Tyler  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Tu te disperses, Tyler


L'excitation surement.  :tired:  :blaguegraveleuse:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu te disperses, Tyler


Le problème c'est que parfois je me lève et je n'ai envi de bosser que sur Era, et d'autre fois que sur Fol, je vous jure c'est super chiant d'être bipolaire créatif , si quelqu'un a une solution je prends avec plaisir.




> Bah après, ça me rappel mass effect, j'aime bien moi, à voir si c'est pas trop hors sujet face à ton univers :


C'est plus d'inspiration Fallout que ME mais bon ...

----------


## Froyok

Sérieusement : j'ai pas de solution, moi sur mon projet j'ai très rarement des "y'en a marre", parfois des coups de mou, genre une baisse d'activité et de productivité, mais je lâche jamais le morceau. Avant je me répandais à droite à gauche, surtout en mapping,d epuis que je touche à EXIL, j'ai tellement de truc àf aire dessus, dans tellement de domaine, que ça me donne pas envie d'aller bosser sur autre chose à côté. Après, moi j'ai qu'un projet en route (et j'en garde une motivation constante), toi déjà t'en a deux, alors t'as p'tètes des envies/tentations qui te pousse sur un projet ou un autre.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sérieusement : j'ai pas de solution, moi sur mon projet j'ai très rarement des "y'en a marre", parfois des coups de mou, genre une baisse d'activité et de productivité, mais je lâche jamais le morceau.


C'est même pas des "y'en a marre", j'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir une deuxième personnalité créatrice , une qui n'a d'inspiration que sur des univers moyenâgeux et l'autre que sur du post-apo... C'est très difficile à gérer croyez moi (je viens de me rendre compte du coté savoureux de mon problème et de mon pseudo... Remarque ma mère m'a toujours dis qu'elle avait deux fils en un...)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est plus d'inspiration Fallout que ME mais bon ...


CA me fait pense aux armures de combats "vertes" de Fallout , j'ai bon ?  :tired:

----------


## Mephisto

Moi je trouve ça un peu trop "moulant" pour du fallout. Après c'est con ce que je dis hein, y a qu'a voir le pyjama. Mais là ça fait trop moulée à même le corps du gusse. Ce qu'il faudrait c'est des formes un poil plus brutes, avec des fixations, des éclats, des accrocs (enfin là j'ai la power armor en tête, c'est ptet pas ce que tu recherches non plus  ::P:  ).

En tout cas le torse est bien, faudrait juste voir à le texturer davantage.

Moi non plus j'ai pas de solutions, et y a des fois ou j'ai 3-4 projets en même temps, avec la moitié au moins d'entre eux qui avortent en cours de route. Je sais pas comment je fais en ce moment pour garder le même projet en vie depuis 6 mois. Ptet une question d'inspiration et de motivation. :tired:

----------


## PumpkinHead

Seule solution possible  : faire du post apo médieval  :;): 

Edit: d'ailleurs c'est pas forcément si éloigné comme univers

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Seule solution possible  : faire du post apo médieval 
> 
> Edit: d'ailleurs c'est pas forcément si éloigné comme univers


C'est vrai, c'est vrai... Pas con ca... _*songeur_

----------


## Froyok

> C'est vrai, c'est vrai... Pas con ca... _*songeur_


Un troisième projet, anachronique cette fois-ci ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Era Of The Lambs.

On pourra tuer des chevaliers au rayon laser  ::lol::

----------


## Froyok

> Era Of The Lambs.
> 
> On pourra tuer des chevaliers au rayon laser


Ou l'inverse, un monde post apo avec des épée (FFVII !  ::o: )...
J'ai pensé à ce jeu sinon : http://www.unreal.fr/jeux.php?jeu=158-Damnation
Bizarrement il est raté !  ::P:

----------


## PumpkinHead

Ou un monde tellement ravagé ( savoir technique, scientifique et médical completement perdu, plus d'éducation etc...) qu'un systeme de type médieval s'est remis en place.
Pour moi si c'est bien dosé, ça peut le faire, après c'est juste une idée comme ça hein  ::):

----------


## Mephisto

Arretez, cay supayr comme idée, mais l'incitez pas, il finira jamais ses deux autres jeux sinon.  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> Arretez, cay supayr comme idée, mais l'incitez pas, il finira jamais ses deux autres jeux sinon.


Je suis sur qu'il se retient de répondre la.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je m'en fiche un peu des screens,c'est que j'aimerai savoir c'est le style car dans la démo d'Era Vulgaris le cynisme est assez léger...

Et je ne vois franchement pas l'intérêt d'un troisiéme projet,du moins sous la forme proposé(Mixte sans âme d'Era Vulgaris et Fate Of Lambe)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> ..
> 
> Et je ne vois franchement pas l'intérêt d'un troisiéme projet,du moins sous la forme proposé(Mixte sans âme d'Era Vulgaris et Fate Of Lambe)


Nan mais c'est eux qui déconnait hein. 
Mon troisième projet c'est de chier sur les Champs Elysées.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Abandonne les deux premiers,celui vaut vraiment le coup,surtout si tu filme et que tu trouve Sarkozy.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non rien.

----------


## Froyok

> Non rien.


Pareil.  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah si y'a rien vous ne postez pas, puis c'est tout.  :tired: 


Grosso modo, tu penses en être à combien de pourcentage du développement de Fate Of Lamb, Tyler ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Grosso modo, tu penses en être à combien de pourcentage du développement de Fate Of Lamb, Tyler ?


Hum... Le jeu est bien avancé, je dirais entre 40 et 50%.

----------


## Diwydiant

Même si l'armure originelle faisait penser à un animé dont le nom m'échappe, celle là à autant la classe, voire davantage...

 ::o: 


Je sais, j'arrive après la bataille, mais voilà, c'était ma participation Ô combien utile...
 :;): 



Et tu as d'autres idées en stock (à part satisfaire tes besoins primaire un peu partout, gros dégueulasse !) ? Un projet "ultime", ou Era et FoL représentent l'aboutissement de ta créativité ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et tu as d'autres idées en stock (à part satisfaire tes besoins primaire un peu partout, gros dégueulasse !) ? Un projet "ultime", ou Era et FoL représentent l'aboutissement de ta créativité ?


J'ai plein d'idées, trop d'idées, je veux toujours pousser plus loin, il faut que j'arrive à me canaliser.

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais elles ne sont pas uniquement "numériques" ? Par exemple, une BD complète en préparation, ou un roman...


Par ce que c'est bientôt Noël, tu vois, et il me manque des cadeaux pour des amis...
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Si tu crois que tu as une sorte de dédoublement de personnalité c'est bien,les meilleurs artistes étaient fou.
Prend exemple sur Lovercraft,avoir peur panique du noir a vraiment été a l'origine de son talent. :;): 

Et puis a partir du moment ou ça ne se voit pas trop être fou n'a rien de gênant.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et puis a partir du moment ou ça ne se voit pas trop être fou n'a rien de gênant.


Le problème vient du fait qu'on ne cesse de me le répéter.




> Par ce que c'est bientôt Noël, tu vois, et il me manque des cadeaux pour des amis...


  ::o:  Woh l'autre hé la chance il a des amis !

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news:*

Mephisto m'a fait découvrir un log dont je suis tombé amoureux, Scirra Construct. Open source, il utilise DX9. 
J'ai été bluffé par le nombre de ses possibilités et sa puissance. Je réfléchi très sérieusement à porter Era sur cette plateforme, ce qui lui permettrai d'afficher des graphismes haute résolution, d'avoir de vrais animations à plusieurs dizaines de frames, d'avoir de vrais fonctionnalités à la souris etc... En bref, d'obtenir un bien meilleur résultat niveau réalisation.
En ce moment je bosse avec lui sur une vue à 360 degrés genre Google Street View (il fait mon apprentissage du log par la même occasion).

----------


## Froyok

:Bave: 
Je connais pas le soft dont tu parles, je vais aller farfouiner tout ça...
[EDIT]
C'est un frameworks complet afin de créer des jeux en vue 2D à l'aide de rendus 3d (temps réel ?), pas mal !  ::):

----------


## Ravine

http://www.scirra.com/

C'est un outil "tout en un" a la GameMaker / MultiMedia Fusion (ex Click and Play). C'est super bien foutu, avec de vraies perfs, et une interface beaucoup moins "jouet" que GameMaker. Mais comme dit l'adage, peu importe le flacon, pourvu que ca permette de faire des jeux. Et ca marche vraiment bien, malgre quelques crashes de temps en temps (les mecs bossent vraiment beaucoup sur leur version actuelle, la 0.99.xx pour sortir une 1.0 qui deboite).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oyé !
Avec *Mephisto* on a mis au point un système pour changer la résolution du jeu, le truc c'est que ca ne rends apparemment pas pareil sur les 2 ou 3 PC testés.

On fait donc appel à vous ! Voici un *.exe* avec le "*Resizing Test*" (et même un peu de *Claudia*), testez le, et faites nous un retour sur le forum ou en mp. 
Précisez vote résolution native, la qualité de l'image une fois en plein écran, la qualité de l'image si vous baissez la réso etc...

Merci à vous pour l'effort de GUERRE !  :;):

----------


## Raphyo

En 16/10 1920*1200.
Ça marche pas mal mais :

Par contre en fullscreen, l'image est étiré : c'est moche.

Je ne peux  pas descendre la résolution lorque je suis en fullscreen.

En dehors de ça, "la qualité" est selon moi très bonne.

----------


## Froyok

Ok, je viens de test, je sais pas ce que tu utilise comme procédé, mais c'est vraiment très mauvais ! Ton système change la forme de la fenêtre on obligeant les pixel à suivre, au lieu de simplement recadrer.
Regarde ce que ça donne :

Sans compter que tu utilises des résolutions arbitraires, moi pas exemple en fullscreen sur mon écran 22", c'est 1680*1050 ma réso max.


En fait tu étires simplement l'image, ce qu'il faut surtout pas faire.
Tu devrais plutôt grossir tes pixels par deux à chaque réso ainsi que changer le champs de vision, comme sur le schéma, en 16/9 on verra un peu plus sur les côtés.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> En 16/10 1920*1200.
> Ça marche pas mal mais :
> 
> Par contre en fullscreen, l'image est étiré : c'est moche.
> 
> Je ne peux  pas descendre la résolution lorque je suis en fullscreen.
> 
> En dehors de ça, "la qualité" est selon moi très bonne.


Ouep la résolution maxi est de 1600x900. Et quand tu descends, l'image et les écritures sont toujours nettes ?

----------


## Froyok

> Et quand tu descends l'image et les écritures sont toujours nets ?


Pour moi non, ya le même effet que pour l'image.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ok, je viens de test, je sais pas ce que tu utilise comme procédé, mais c'est vraiment très mauvais ! Ton système change la forme de la fenêtre on obligeant les pixel à suivre, au lieu de simplement recadrer.
> Regarde ce que ça donne :
> 
> Sans compter que tu utilises des résolutions arbitraires, moi pas exemple en fullscreen sur mon écran 22", c'est 1680*1050 ma réso max.
> 
> En fait tu étires simplement l'image, ce qu'il faut surtout pas faire.
> Tu devrais plutôt grossir tes pixels par deux à chaque réso ainsi que changer le champs de vision, comme sur le schéma, en 16/9 on verra un peu plus sur les côtés.


Ouep pour l'instant c'est qu'un test, le problème que tu as je l'ai aussi, le truc c'est que sur le pc de ma nana toutes les réso sont super nettes d'une manière incompréhensible.

----------


## Froyok

> Ouep pour l'instant c'est qu'un test, le problème que tu as je l'ai aussi, le truc c'est que sur le pc de ma nana toutes les réso sont super nettes d'une manière incompréhensible.


Je vais test sur mon laptop alors. Je te redit ça.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je vais test sur mon laptop alors. Je te redit ça.


Le truc c'est pas que toutes les réso puissent être affichés nettement par tous les joueurs mais que tous les joueurs puissent jouer nettement. Je m'explique, sur ton 1680x1050 la réso (en fenêtré) de 1600x900 doit quand même te fournir une image nette ? 
Ce que je veux savoir c'est si un mec lance le jeu avec par exemple un 1280x***, lance la réso 1280x720 il aura une image parfaitement nette.

----------


## Froyok

Ok, même soucis sur mon portable, par contre il détecte bien si la résolution est trop grande, j'ai eu le droit au petit message d'erreur !  :;): 



> Le truc c'est pas que toutes les réso puissent être affichés nettement par tous les joueurs mais que tous les joueurs puissent jouer nettement. Je m'explique, sur ton 1680x1050 la réso (en fenêtré) de 1600x900 doit quand même te fournir une image nette ?


Ouais l'image étais nette, mais c'était la seule, je suppose que c'est l'image native.




> Ce que je veux savoir c'est si un mec lance le jeu avec par exemple un 1280x***, lance la réso 1280x720 il aura une image parfaitement nette.


Je trouve ça bancale comme idée...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ok, même soucis sur mon portable, par contre il détecte bien si la résolution est trop grande, j'ai eu le droit au petit message d'erreur !


Il fait combien en natif ton laptop ?

----------


## Raphyo

> Ouep la résolution maxi est de 1600x900. Et quand tu descends, l'image et les écritures sont toujours nettes ?


Ouip§

----------


## Froyok

> il fait combien en natif ton laptop ?


1376*768

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et donc quand tu lances juste le 1280x720 (pas le fullscreen) l'image n'est pas nette ?

---------- Post ajouté à 13h55 ----------




> Ouip§


Voilà c'est ca que je comprends pas, chez certains ca reste toujours parfaitement net et chez d'autres comme Froyok et moi ca dégrade l'image. Hum.

----------


## Froyok

> Et donc quand tu lances juste le 1280x720 (pas le fullscreen) l'image n'est pas nette ?


Non.




> Voilà c'est ca que je comprends pas, chez certains ca reste toujours parfaitement net et chez d'autres comme Froyok et moi ca dégrade l'image. Hum.


Note : tous les paramètres de ma cg sont désactivés (anti-aliasing, filtres, etc...).

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Note : tous les paramètres de ma cg sont désactivés (anti-aliasing, filtres, etc...).


Et tous les miens sont activés...

----------


## Froyok

> Et tous les miens sont activés...


 :tired: 
 ::wacko:: 
Franchement bizarre...
Tu utilises quoi pour redimensionner ? (lib, fonction fournie dans le prog)
[EDIT] Moi c'est une ATI.

----------


## Raphyo

Ma Cg c'est une nvidia gtx 260 et tout les filtres sont en "gérés par l'application".

----------


## Tyler Durden

On tiens peut être le problème ma nana aussi a une NVIDIA. Et apparemment ca passe sur les nvidia et pas bien sur les ATI... C'est blasant -___-.

----------


## Froyok

Est-ce que ton programme utilise opengl ?
(Même si c'est du rendue que 2d)
Faudrait voir si l'extension opengl qui gère le redimensionnement est pas uniquement compatible avec les nvidias.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Est-ce que ton programme utilise opengl ?
> (Même si c'est du rendue que 2d)
> Faudrait voir si l'extension opengl qui gère le redimensionnement est pas uniquement compatible avec les nvidias.


Non ca gère pas mal de trucs 3d aussi (pas ultra poussé non plus mais bon). Après sur le site officiel la question est débattue depuis quelques temps apparemment, ce sera peut être mieux pris en charge pour la 1.0 ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Voilà un autre essai qui s'adapte normalement à tous les écrans et résolutions, si Raphyo peut faire un retour sur son 1900 et Froyok sur son laptop ce serait sympa.
Et tout les autres hésitez pas à me faire par du résultat (qualité d'image) sur vos écrans avec la résolution native et votre CG ATI/NVIDIA.

Téléchargeable *ici*.

----------


## Raphyo

C'est parfait  ::lol:: .

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est parfait .


L'image s'étire ou t'as des bandes noirs autour ?

----------


## Raphyo

Bandes noirs en haut et bas.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nickel, j'attends les retours de Mephisto sur son 45 pouces de richard qui démarre même plus, et d'après Froyok sur le laptop c'est nickel.

----------


## Gwargl

C'est ok chez  moi, la musique passe bien (SB audigy 2). ::ninja:: 



Config Nvidia 8600GT (1280*1024)

EVRT01 : Fullscreen,  c'est pas beau et tout étiré
             Fenêtré,     Tout s'affiche correctement sauf les résolutions non supportées  ::): 

EVRT02 : Fullscreen, l'image est correcte mais l'héroïne semble avoir un sein plus bas que l'autre. présence de bande noir en haut et en bas.

----------


## Mephisto

Je vois pas en quoi un 22" c'est un truc de Richard, tout ça parce qu'il tourne en 1680 par 1050 en natif, jaloux.  :tired: 

Je reviens dès que j'aurais fini de me battre avec ma machine.

( Sinon sur mon eeepc en 1024 par 600 c'est nickel ).

----------


## Tyler Durden

> EVRT02 : Fullscreen, l'image est correcte mais l'héroïne semble avoir un sein plus bas que l'autre


 :tired: 

Un screen ?

----------


## Raphyo

Cherche pas, c'est pas les nibards, ce sont ses yeux (à Gwarl) ::P:

----------


## Gwargl

Je confirme le bug ophtalmologique. J'ai zoomé sur la zone, et la différence n'est plus. Une histoire d'ombre et de fatigue visuelle surement. Je vais me coucher. ::zzz::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Regarde pas tes burnes avant de dormir ca va te faire tout drôle.

----------


## Gwargl

Non, je suis au courant, j'en ai une qui pends plus que l'autre (testé avec un niveau).
Et au lieu de t'occuper de mes attributs, continue de bosser, t'es attendu sur tes 2 projets. :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oh qu'il est désagréable.

Bon les retours sont bons, le problème de la réso est presque réglé, mais ce mode interdit pour le moment tout scrolling, mais ca fait une bonne base pour travailler.

----------


## Mephisto

Bon, a y est, après lutte avec ma bécane durant près de 5 heures, j'ai la réponse.
Pour de l'upscale, du 1600 par 900 vers du 1680 par 1050, ben c'est pas vilain du tout, juste très très très légèrement flou. :;): 

Ah, pis y a bien des bandes noires en haut et bas.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*News:*

Salut braves gens !
Des news d'Era, et des bonnes !

J'ai remis le tout à plat et engagé plusieurs gros chantiers. Je vous en parlerai plus tard, pour le moment je vous jette à la gueule, comme ca, sans précaution, un screen.



PAF.

Quelques points :

-J'ai opté pour une vue à la Fallout.
-Les PNJ bénéficieront de plein de petites anims pour leurs gestuelles.
-La gestuelle du perso principal comptera 30 frames par mouvement (à titre d'exemple le héros de fallout en avait entre 3 et 6).

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Mais tu changes combien de fois de projet par jour ?

----------


## Froyok

Voilà des points très intéressant dis donc !  ::): 
Je me permet une critique sur le screen : ton "sable" ne vas pas vraiment avec ses rainures, elle sont trop abruptes, tu devrais les rendre plus diffuse, plus "polies", de même pour tes ombres trop nettes, essaye de les flouter un peu. Tu perd en réalisme et env raisemblance à cause de ça.

On aura le droit à des romances ?  :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mais tu changes combien de fois de projet par jour ?


Un chaque matin en me levant. Nan, plus sérieusement, j'ai réalisé que c'est Era qui doit voir le jour. Définitivement.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bon courage alors, tu penses le finir vers quand ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je pars plus dans des plans sur la comète et des promesses, je fais, c'est tout. J'irai bien plus vite comme ca.

----------


## Flappie

> Un chaque matin en me levant. Nan, plus sérieusement, j'ai réalisé que c'est Era qui doit voir le jour. Définitivement.


A ce propos, j'avais un peu zappé le projet après tes importants changements de directions, mais si tu te fixes sur un seul projet à la fois, ça me va et je reprends le boulot là où je l'avais laissé (sauf si j'ai été remplacé bien sûr).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan, nan, on fait comme si il ne c'était rien passé. *Era Vulgaris*, point barre. Tu peux reprendre où tu en étais, j'essaye de te chopper pour les dernières nouvelles dès que possible.

----------


## Darkath

Amen.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Era sortira t'il avant EYE ?  :tired: 


Courage Tyler, et c'est pas pour te mettre la pression, mais y'a un paquet de barres à mine qui t'attendent à la sortie  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Era sortira t'il avant EYE ? 
> 
> 
> Courage Tyler, et c'est pas pour te mettre la pression, mais y'a un paquet de barres à mine qui t'attendent à la sortie


Je crois pas, il avais annoncé une sortie pour l'été quand il bossait dessus, la y'a refonte du gameplay, n'y crois pas de trop...  ::sad::

----------


## Mephisto

La sortie pour l'été, c'était pour FoL, pour Era, c'est plutôt du when it's done si j'ai bien suivi. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est ca. 
D'ailleurs, j'ai dit une connerie plus haut, la démarche de Claudia sera super fluide, comptant pas moins de 30 frames.

----------


## Froyok

Tu n'as pas peur que ça nous tique à l'œil par rapport aux autres personnages ?
Je veux dire, un certain dérangement ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pourquoi ? Les autres seront tout aussi bien animé, qu'entends tu par là ?

----------


## Anonyme871

Désolé j'ai rien d'autre à dire que "Putain, ça donne envie quand même."

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et t'as pas vu son déhanché. Il est hypnotique.

----------


## Froyok

> Pourquoi ? Les autres seront tout aussi bien animé, qu'entends tu par là ?


Ha je croyais que seul Claudia allait être animé à 30fps.
Tant mieux si ce framerate s'appliquera à tout ton univers, ça va le rendre encore plus vivant. On aura presque un véritable myst sous les yeux (voir mieux) !  :;): 




> Et t'as pas vu son déhanché. Il est hypnotique.


 :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tant mieux si ce framerate s'appliquera à tout ton univers, ça va le rendre encore plus vivant. On aura presque un véritable myst sous les yeux (voir mieux) !


Pourquoi Myst ? Je m'oriente clairement vers un Fallout-like dans la forme.

----------


## Froyok

> Pourquoi Myst ? Je m'oriente clairement vers un Fallout-like dans la forme.


Nan mais j'ai jamais joué à fallout, je parlais de l'intégration 3D/2D (les fonds), pas du gameplay.
Tkt pas, on en bave d'avance !  :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Nan mais j'ai jamais joué à fallout, je parlais de l'intégration 3D/2D (les fonds), pas du gameplay.
> Tkt pas, on en bave d'avance !


Bah la première mouture d'Era pouvait être comparé dans la forme à Myst (décors 3D pré-calculé fixe), mais là je vois pas.

Sinon comment ca t'as jamais joué à Fallout ? Mais putain d'bordel de merde t'attends quoi ?

----------


## Froyok

> Bah la première mouture d'Era pouvait être comparé dans la forme à Myst (décors 3D pré-calculé fixe), mais là je vois pas.


Bon je verrais bien alors...
Mais attend, c'est du full 3D et tout alors ?  :Bave:   :Bave: 




> Sinon comment ca t'as jamais joué à Fallout ? Mais putain d'bordel de merde t'attends quoi ?


La fin du monde, pour être dans l'ambiance...  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon je verrais bien alors...
> Mais attend, c'est du full 3D et tout alors ?


Nan de la 3d pré-calculé sous plusieurs angles. Comme Fallout.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ou les premiers Resident Evil ? Parce que Fallout l'angle de caméra changeait pas c'était que de l'isométrique.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep au niveau des décors ca bougeait pas, je parlais surtout des personnages, dans Era ce sera pareil mais en mieux animé.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*News:*

Oyez brave gens, voilà une petite demo technique pour vous montrer le nouveau moteur et l'orientation Fallout-like du titre.

C'est pas lourd et ca se récupère *ici*.

----------


## mackwic

Je profite de cette nouveauté pour te renouveler mon soutien. Vraiment tu assure et je trouve que tous tes choix sont fondés. (oui, même Jean le normand. J'aurais plutot dit Jean de Normandie mais j'ai rien dit  ::ninja::  ) 

Sinon ta ptite démo là, elle est bien choupinette. On sent que y'a du boulot derrière au niveau des animations, particulièrement.  ::):  
Ah, c'est normal qu'on puisse pas aller en diagonale? Si on appuie sur 2 touches à la fois il fait du sur place le zigoto...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La démo rend plutôt bien. Le zoom sera réglable ? PErso je verrais la caméra un peu plus éloignée. 

Par contre ce n'est pas bi-touche (impossible de faire Haut+Droite en même temps par exemple)  ::ninja::

----------


## Mephisto

> Ah, c'est normal qu'on puisse pas aller en diagonale? Si on appuie sur 2 touches à la fois il fait du sur place le zigoto...





> Par contre ce n'est pas bi-touche (impossible de faire Haut+Droite en même temps par exemple)


Huhu, tyler ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je profite de cette nouveauté pour te renouveler mon soutien. Vraiment tu assure et je trouve que tous tes choix sont fondés. (oui, même Jean le normand. J'aurais plutot dit Jean de Normandie mais j'ai rien dit  ) 
> Sinon ta ptite démo là, elle est bien choupinette. On sent que y'a du boulot derrière au niveau des animations, particulièrement.


Merci !  ::): 



> Ah, c'est normal qu'on puisse pas aller en diagonale? Si on appuie sur 2 touches à la fois il fait du sur place le zigoto...





> Par contre ce n'est pas bi-touche (impossible de faire Haut+Droite en même temps par exemple)


Ouais il faut utiliser une touche à la fois bande de poulpes, j'améliorerai le truc mais pas de diagonale.




> La démo rend plutôt bien. Le zoom sera réglable ? PErso je verrais la caméra un peu plus éloignée.


Ouep j'vais bricoler un truc.




> Huhu, tyler ?


Old school mec, old school.

----------


## Mephisto

Old school ouaip, mais bien des vieux jeux gèrent la diagonale.  :tired: 
Maintenant que t'as fait l'animation, tu as juste à tirer des frames pris sous un autre angle, ça coute rien d'essayer.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Les animations sont classes. C'est plutôt fluide et réussi !

Mais honnêtement, ça me rebute le principe de "non diagonale". Je me sens sale.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Old school ouaip, mais bien des vieux jeux gèrent la diagonale. 
> Maintenant que t'as fait l'animation, tu as juste à tirer des frames pris sous un autre angle, ça coute rien d'essayer.


Ouep je sais ce que t'en pense mais je préfère comme ca. Diagonale beurk, caca, bite.




> Mais honnêtement, ça me rebute le principe de "non diagonale". Je me sens sale.


A mort les diagonales ! Bande d'intégristes.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Avoue que tu sais pas le faire c'est tout.

----------


## Mephisto

Tu nous cherches hein ?  :tired: 

CE CHOIX DE DESIGN EST UNE SANDALE §§§









Allez essayes au moins, pour faire plaisir à Zoulou. ::rolleyes:: 

Edit @ Zoulou : Si si t'inquiètes, il peut le faire si il le veut. C'est ça le pire.  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Avoue que tu sais pas le faire c'est tout.


Les tests faisaient glisser le perso et il y a un truc qui me dérange dans la diagonale, tu traverses négligemment la carte comme ca, sans te soucier des fondamentaux, c'est comme entrer chez des inconnus les bottes pleines de merde. 
Pas de diagonales, c'est la diagonale qui est sale.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Mouais  :tired:  La disparition de la diagonale, ce sera le V.A.T.S. de Era Vulgaris : La losing Feature.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mouais  La disparition de la diagonale, ce sera le V.A.T.S. de Era Vulgaris : La losing Feature.


La disparition de la diagonale par rapport a quoi ? Fallout n'avait même pas les axes principaux, quand on ce déplaçait sur Y, le mec faisait des zigzags. 

Nan, n'insistez pas *NO DIAGONAL*. C'est vulgaire la diagonale.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

DAns Fallout le déplacement à la souris change tout.
Là devoir se retenir d'appuyer sur deux touches en même temps, c'est lourd, franchement.

PUis y'a pas de bloom, c'est moche  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai jamais dit que c'était définitif et que ca ne se jouerait pas à la souris.

----------


## Mephisto

Du bloom avec un moteur 3D, ça va être chaud.  :tired: 

Par contre le motion blur, s'possible.

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai jamais dit que c'était définitif et que ca ne se jouerait pas à la souris.


A mon avis avec la vue en 3D isométrique ce serait beaucoup mieux d'avoir des déplacement a la souris.

----------


## mackwic

un public exigeant est la clé de la réussite. :vieuxsagetibétain:  :^_^: 

Personnellement ça me dérange pas. Pas plus que la non possibilité de zommer-dézoomer. Starcraft-user inside.
...
Ah non. Starcraft gérait la diagonale.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> A mon avis avec la vue en 3D isométrique ce serait beaucoup mieux d'avoir des déplacement a la souris.


Mouais, sur l'isométrique de Fallout, ok, sur l'angle choisi pour Era c'est beaucoup plus dispensable, en l'état actuel, malgré la double direction qui merde, c'est léger, fluide et réactif.
Je test plein de choses, je verrai.

----------


## Akodo

Franchement chapeau pour l'animation du type  :;): 
Juste un truc : tu prévois de rajouter l'animation de la respiration quand il est immobile ?

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Pourquoi t'as pas fait la démo avec la jolie fille ? On aurait oublié l'absence cruelle de diagonales.
Sinon l'anim est vraiment bien.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Franchement chapeau pour l'animation du type 
> Juste un truc : tu prévois de rajouter l'animation de la respiration quand il est immobile ?


Hey pourquoi pas, je n'y avais même pas pensé ! Par contre j'ai prévu plein d'animations quand les sprites (pj et pnj) sont immobiles.




> Pourquoi t'as pas fait la démo avec la jolie fille ? .


C'est volontaire, pour faire chier.  :^_^:

----------


## Mephisto

Ouais, et du coup en retour on te fait chier avec la diagonale.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Super Tyler, très beau rendu, moi ça me va.

Au sujet de la diagonale, j'ai une suggestion qui devrait faire taire certains des râleurs sans pour autant devoir coder les mouvements en diagonale, arrange-toi pour que lorsque l'on presse une seconde touche en sus de la première, cette seconde touche soit prise en compte seule.

Je m'explique :

Z = je cours vers le haut
Z maintenu + D = je cours à droite
D maintenu + S = je cours en bas

C'est beaucoup moins frustratoire, déjà : le perso n'est plus bloqué pendant sa course.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est beaucoup moins frustratoire, déjà : le perso n'est plus bloqué pendant sa course.


Yep c'est ce que je comptais faire, mais pas sur que sa calme les ayatollahs de la diagonale  :^_^: .

----------


## Tyler Durden

Vous avez gagné, je bosse sur la diagonale  ::(:

----------


## Came Yon

Aaaaaah tu casualises ton jeu ! C'est le début de la fin.

----------


## Tyler Durden

_Bon, on la refait genre il s'est rien passé._

*News:*

Oyez brave gens, voilà une petite démo technique *(avec des diagonales)* pour vous montrer le nouveau moteur et l'orientation Fallout-like du titre.

C'est pas lourd et ca se récupère *ici*.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

*LA*, ça déchire. Sauf qu'on peut pas encore diagon-aller vers le haut.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> LA, ça déchire. Sauf qu'on peut pas encore diagon-aller vers le haut.


Hein ? t'entends quoi par là ? 

Tu vois, à cause de ces foutus diagonales on a l'impression qu'il glisse, alors qu'avant non.

----------


## Mephisto

Je vois pas non plus, je peux aller vers le haut-gauche et le haut-droit moi, et pareil avec le bas.  :tired: 

Et effectivement, *LA* c'est classe. 


Et il glisse paske y a pas de décors.  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pas non plus sur l'aspect technique que l'on t'attend le plus hein  :;): 
Un perso qui glisse, c'est pas la mort si le reste déchire.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ah euh, ben j'ai eu un bug à priori. Car je pouvais pas monter en Haut-Droite ni Haut Gauche...

Honnêtement, le "perso qui glisse" me gène 1000 fois moins que "le perso qui s'arrête parce que non, on appuie pas sur deux touches".

En tout cas, c'est très très mignon !

----------


## Flappie

Où est-ce que tu vois le perso "glisser", Tyler ? Ca déchire grave, c'est tout ce que je vois. Et attends d'avoir les bruits de pas.  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hey bah tiens , je compte sur toi mon ami, parce que des bruits de pas, y'a rien de pire à faire/trouver de mon point de vue !  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Ca se fait, t'inquiète, pour m'être tapé 4 sortes de pas dans 15 sortes de textures sous HL², j'ai gagné un peu d'xp.  :^_^: 

Au sujet de la "glisse", tu parlais peut-être de sa manière de passer les obstacles ? Dans ce cas, c'est vrai que ça ne fait pas très joli, mais j'imagine que tu peux modifier ce comportement, par exemple en suspendant la course du monsieur lorsqu'il heurte un obstacle. Enfin bon, c'est du fignolage, hein.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep, là je vais entrer en phase où je vais faire des centaines de petits sprites de décors pour faire des environnements (comme Fallout). Vous imaginez pas le temps que je gagne par rapport à avant où je devais faire chaque scène de manière unique à chaque avancée du joueur, et pour un résultat bien moins convaincant.

----------


## Mephisto

Oublies pas non plus de faire l'animation de marche, genre en gardant maj enfoncé on court, sinon on marche, ou plutot l'inverse. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouep, là je vais entrer en phase où je vais faire des centaines de petits modèles polygonaux  dans les  décors pour faire des environnementsrépétitifs  . Vous imaginez pas le temps que je gagne par rapport à avant où je devais faire chaque scène de manière unique à chaque avancée du joueur, et pour un résultat bien moins convaincant.


Tiens, une phrase de Todd Howard, nan ?  :tired: 


/taunt

----------


## Tyler Durden

Répète moi ca en me regardant dans les yeux mec ?

----------


## mackwic

Question technique à la con: tu utilise quoi comme libs et/ou framworks sous ruby pour coder ton truc?

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'utilise ca maintenant. C'est open source, sa carbure à DX9, c'est puissant et relativement simple d'accès. Je suis fan.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Les diagonales c'est la vie !

Je ne vois aucun flottement, ni glissement.

Encore une victoire de Canard PC !

----------


## mackwic

> J'utilise ca maintenant. C'est open source, sa carbure à DX9, c'est puissant et relativement simple d'accès. Je suis fan.


En effet ça a pas l'air mauvais. Et on peut avoir un exemple de code pour une petite scène, histoire de comparer avec d'autres langages plus fréquents? (et puis de voir si c'est du bas niveau ou plutôt haut niveau. Si j'ai bien compris un truc, c'est qu'avec le ruby les deux sont possibles  :tired:  )

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il n'y a pas de code! C'est ca qui est surpuissant, les formules de toutes sortes sont remplacés par des "mots", ces mots tu les mets bout à bout avec des conditions et variables en tous genre et tu roules! Le ratio travail/résultat est excellent, et tu n'as aucune limite d'aucune sorte, le langage python venant à ta rescousse pour les trucs les plus pointus.
Tiens t'as une vidéo ici qui montre des trucs sympas.

----------


## Darkath

> Mouais, sur l'isométrique de Fallout, ok, sur l'angle choisi pour Era c'est beaucoup plus dispensable, en l'état actuel, malgré la double direction qui merde, c'est léger, fluide et réactif.
> Je test plein de choses, je verrai.


Je sais pas trop, ça marchait pour les jeux genre final fantasy, mais c'est parceque c'était des portages foireux de jeux consoles qui ne supportaient pas la souris, mais si Baldur's gate, fallout, diablo, etc. se jouait a la souris, c'est pour une raison : c'est beaucoup plus confortable, tu clique a un endroit, et il y va. Après je sais pas ce que tu compte faire avec le gameplay, mais si c'est toujours un pseudo point&click falloutesque, je suis quasiment sur que la souris est un must.

----------


## Momock

Cliquer à un endroit et attendre que le mec y aille tout seul pendant qu'on se gratte les couilles, c'est vraiment un truc de feignasses et d'assistés, de casuals. Pas moyen!

Edit : j'ai testé la démo technique. J'ai pas eût l'impression que le perso "glissait" dans les diagonales. Par contre, il fait du patinage dès qu'on change brusquement de direction, un vrai Luigi. Mais bon, on y peut rien. Sinon, la texture du sol est toute pas belle, elle est trop détaillée/réaliste par rapport au personnage, ça colle pas. Tu devrais en faire une avec moins de détails.

----------


## -Grmpf-

Bigre, c'est joli  ::O: . Pas de glissade non plus chez moi. Ah si un p'tit truc: je ne sais pas si c'est réalisable mais quand le perso passe au dessus des obstacles comme les bidons il faudrait qu'il soit en partie "derrière"...

----------


## Tenebras

Yes!

Très bon boulot!

Juste une chose, faudra pas oublier l'option pour remapper les touches du clavier.
Sur un  QWERTZ ça va pas être pratique sinon  ::): 

Pour l'effet de Glisse, je crois que je vois ce que tu veux dire. Peut être qu'il manque quelque chose au niveau graphique, entre les pieds du perso et le sol, genre un petit peu de poussière qui se soulève ou une trace de pas. C'est peut être ça qui fait croire qu'il évolue sur de la glace texturée.

Si t'as besoin de musique pour ton jeu, fais moi signe si de l'électro-pop avec des grosses guitare t'intéresse.

----------


## Raton

Wow... non pas le jeu, l'onomatopé.

J'avais pas eu l'occasion de suivre ton boulot Tyler, mais en tout cas, un gros bravo. Ca a l'air de potentiellement pouvoir roxer du ponay !

Bon courage pour la suite !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Tin ça déboite, je trouve ça super mignon moi! Déjà que j'avais bien aimé la première démo en précalculé, pour les situations variés et à choix multiple, mais alors si en plus tu nous met un moteur comme ça ça risque d'être bien sympathique à jouer! Après je me demandes si tu n'es pas restreint niveau animation avec cette vue, m'enfin si y'a une bonne narration on s'en fout un peu.

----------


## ArkSquall

Pour la musique, pareil que Tenebras mais dans un style plus... heu... J'sais pas en fait  ::|: ... Ca tourne autour du metal dans tous les cas.  :^_^: 

@ Tenebras : tu t'y connais bien en arangements?  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon je teste ça dès que j'ai récupéré une connexion au net décente.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Cliquer à un endroit et attendre que le mec y aille tout seul pendant qu'on se gratte les couilles, c'est vraiment un truc de feignasses et d'assistés, de casuals. Pas moyen!


C'est exactement ce que je me disais  :^_^: .




> Ah si un p'tit truc: je ne sais pas si c'est réalisable mais quand le perso passe au dessus des obstacles comme les bidons il faudrait qu'il soit en partie "derrière"...


Ouep, une fois la majorité des sprites de décors réalisés, je vais bosser là dessus.




> Après je me demandes si tu n'es pas restreint niveau animation avec cette vue, m'enfin si y'a une bonne narration on s'en fout un peu.


C'est même tout le contraire, avant ca bougeait pas vraiment beaucoup (tu en es témoin apparemment), et maintenant ca bouge dans tout les sens ! Quand on fouillera un baril ou tout autre éléments du décors il y aura plein de petiotes anims, genre il tombera sur le coté etc..

----------


## Mephisto

Et vous inquietez pas pour les animations faciales pendant un dialogue, j'ai oui dire que l'on aurait droit à des fenêtres de dialogue à la Fallout, bien plus détaillée à ce niveau que la vue actuelle. Mais chut hein, j'ai rien dis. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Euh c'est exactement ca, comment tu le sais ? 

Edit: Arf je t'avais pas reconnu avec ton avatar  ::XD::

----------


## ArkSquall

Au sujet musical, je pensais qu'il y a pas mal de zicos en tout genre sur le forum.
Tu devrais y avoir amplement de quoi te fignoler une bande-son à ce niveau, si ce n'est déjà fait.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep, j'ai Flappie qui me bricole deux trois trucs et pour le reste je cherche généralement sur le net dans le libre de droits.

----------


## Darkath

> C'est exactement ce que je me disais .


Hmmm ? A titre d'exemple, dans fallout 1 et 2 on clique pour faire bouger son perso, et dans fallout 3 on bouge avec les flèche, pourtant on me souffle que ce ne sont pas les 2 premiers qui sont casuals  :;): 

Enfin on s'en fout au pire, si tu veux pas, tu veux pas mais si ton jeu est un echec on saura pourquoi  ::ninja:: *



[EDI]... That was a joke[/EDI]

----------


## Tyler Durden

:^_^:  Ce que je veux dire c'est que la maniabilité du perso dans l'état est nerveuse et fluide et s'accommode très bien des touches du clavier, après je reprécise que ce n'est pas encore un choix définitif et que je bosse sur tout le coté scénario en premier.

----------


## Momock

Question con : on peut faire autre chose que se déplacer dans la démo? Je demande parce que y'a des gens qui parlent de "sauter les barils" et tout.




> après je reprécise que ce n'est pas encore un choix définitif


Qui l'eût cru?

----------


## Froyok

> Question con : on peut faire autre chose que se déplacer dans la démo? Je demande parce que y'a des gens qui parlent de "sauter les barils" et tout.


Ouais, à part la diagonale y'a une super feature ?





> Qui l'eût cru?


Lustucru ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non c'est juste une démo technique pour le déplacement et l'anim.

----------


## Froyok

> Non c'est juste une démo technique pour le déplacement et l'anim.


Ok, personnellement je trouve l'animation un poil irréaliste : les épaules du gars sont vachement coincé, on dirais qu'il à peur de se déboiter.  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Personnellement, je te trouve un poil tatillon. Un peu coincé au niveau de la nuque peut être.

----------


## Froyok

> Personnellement, je te trouve un poil tatillon. Un peu coincé au niveau de la nuque peut être.


Ça y est, tu glandouilles déjà...  :tired: 
Nan mais bon, l'animation est très répétitive, donc au bout de 20h de jeu on risque de voir le défaut non ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hm. 
Il n'y a pas de "défaut" à part peut être dans tes yeux.
Je ne fais pas un jeu de course à pied mais un RPG. 
Et répétitif c'est toi qui le dit, mon héros se paye le luxe d'avoir une course plus classe que 90% des héros vidéo ludique.
On s'en fout qu'il court comme ca pendant 20 heures, dans Fallout, le mec a une démarche de merde pendant des centaines d'heures et j'y joue encore 10 ans après. 
Les anims d'un jeu vidéo sont (en général) forcement répétitives. 
Tu encules les mouches là.

----------


## Momock

Il court comme un glandu, ça a son charme, j'aime bien. Par contre, de dos, on voit que ses pieds passent à travers ses jambes quand il court (ça c'est pas cool).

On s'en fout? Ok, ça me va.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> On s'en fout? Ok, ça me va.


Ouep c'est ca  :;):  Remarque t'as l'œil mon salaud. Ou tu passes trop de temps à mater des culs...

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Il court comme un glandu, ça a son charme, j'aime bien. Par contre, de dos, on voit que ses pieds passent à travers ses jambes quand il court (ça c'est pas cool).
> 
> On s'en fout? Ok, ça me va.


Momock a raison. Il a l'œil ce cochon.

Mais c'est vrai qu'on s'en fout un peu. Halte au pinaillage ! Si le fond est bon on oubliera vite ce genre de détail.

----------


## Samax

Euh je sais pas si ça a déjà été dit mais quand on change de direction on a un peu l'impression que le perso patine. Je m'explique: lorsqu'on se déplace vers la gauche, puis qu'on se déplace vers la droite (en s'arrêtant ou pas entre les deux, le résultat est le même), la caméra fait un petit mouvement vers la gauche, puis revient vers la droite pour suivre le mouvement. C'est ce petit déplacement vers la gauche qui provoque cet effet.

Bon c'est pas bien grave, mais bon ça fait un peu bizarre.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> le perso patine..


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon c'est pas bien grave, mais bon ça fait un peu bizarre.


Yep il y a deux ou trois petits trucs à fignoler.

----------


## Anonyme871

Bha elle est sympa cette petite démo. Mais c'est sûr que c'est pas pour la technique qu'on attend le jeu la bave aux lèvres.

----------


## Mangetonlion

Une petite demo bien sympa (tu peux faire du moonwalk en appuyant surdroite et gauche en même temps), un talent certain sur les screens. Me voila fan ! 

2 questions: 
Tu envisages un "paye pour suivre le développement" comme l'a fait taleworlds pour mount & blade ?  J'ai acheté le jeu 1 an avant la sortie officielle à 10€ sur leur site et j'ai pu suivre les évolutions. Le tarif augmentait à chaque release majeur. Plus tu es fan plus tu payes tôt moins tu payes cher.

L'autre question tu ne crains pas une remontrance de la part de Bapty & co et James Cameron pour le design du flingue de la miss ? Il est légèrement pompouillé sur le M41 A pulse riffle: arme mythique pour les geeks dans nos genre.

----------


## Guest

> Yep il y a deux ou trois petits trucs à fignoler.


Ah et quand on appuie sur la touche opposée au mouvement en cours tout en laissant celle d'origine enfoncée (je sais pas si je suis clair), le personnage court sur place.

'Tain dit juste au dessus de mon post, faudrait que je lise autre chose que ce que j'écris de temps en temps...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> 2 questions: 
> Tu envisages un "paye pour suivre le développement" comme l'a fait taleworlds pour mount & blade ?  J'ai acheté le jeu 1 an avant la sortie officielle à 10€ sur leur site et j'ai pu suivre les évolutions. Le tarif augmentait à chaque release majeur. Plus tu es fan plus tu payes tôt moins tu payes cher.


Nan je me vois pas mettre en place ce genre de choses ^^' Je vais essayer de faire un bon jeu déjà.




> L'autre question tu ne crains pas une remontrance de la part de Bapty & co et James Cameron pour le design du flingue de la miss ? Il est légèrement pompouillé sur le M41 A pulse riffle: arme mythique pour les geeks dans nos genre.


Boarf c'est plus une inspiration/clin d'œil qu'un plagiat, c'est pas interdit ? Si ? Et puis ca ferait bien rire ma grand mère que James Cameron & co viennent me faire chier  :^_^: .

----------


## Mangetonlion

> Boarf c'est plus une inspiration/clin d'œil qu'un plagiat, c'est pas interdit ? Si ? Et puis ca ferait bien rire ma grand mère que James Cameron & co viennent me faire chier .


T'inquiète c'était plutôt un clin d'oeil de ma part  ::P:  L'histoire dit que c'est Cameron lui même qui a fait le design du flingue. Et quelques année plus tard il faisait des films à milliard. Il devrait pas faire chier sur ce coup ^^

----------


## Diwydiant

> Répète moi ca en me regardant dans les yeux mec ?


Un William Wallace ? On m'appelle ?

Bien qu'ayant été absent du forum pendant pas mal de temps (bouuuuuuh, j'ai repris WoW, caca, beuurk, pendez-moi par les c***lles), toutes mes félicitations pour la nouvelle Ère qui commence...

Purée, mais vivement la fin du tunnel, et les diagonales, et Claudia faisant une lap-dance, et Zoulou qui fait des userbars de folies et tout et tout...


 ::lol:: 


Je télécharge ta nouvelle démo et je déverserai ma bile entre deux massacres de jeunes loups rabougris...
 ::ninja:: 


Keep up the good work, dude.

 :;):

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Le jeu final, ça passera avec cet config ?

ça passera avec :
AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+
2.08 GHz Performance Rated at: 2.808 GHz
You Have: 767.5 MB
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
GeForce FX 5200
DirectX version 9.0c (included) or higher
Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
24.2 GB
NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD
__________________

----------


## Tyler Durden

Test la démo, elle se comporte comment déjà ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Bah justement je demande car la démo crash a son lancement...

Je pense pas que ma config est trop faible, c'est même pas vraiment en 3D, mais peut être une question d'imcomptabilité matériel ? au  cas ou retient ma config pour voir si ça fait la même chose sur des machines similaires.


Aprés quand je clique sur ok, ça fait le message classique comme quoi le fichier a rencontré un problème et a du être fermer.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hm, essaye d'installer la librairie complète de DirectX pour voir : 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...a-9b6652cd92a3

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Bah ton truc me dit que j'ai une version plus récente ou équivalente, j'ai déjà la dernière version de Direct X 9...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ton matos doit être trop vieux. Il l'est d'ailleurs. Trop vieux.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je croyait que le jeu était pas en vrai 3D ? c'est peut être toi qui a mal optimiser le jeu car je fais tournais des jeux théoriquement plus gourmand que le tiens.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il ne l'ai pas mais les sprites sont en haute résolution, animés à 30 images par seconde, il y a beaucoup de processus qui tourne... 
J'ai pas la réponse à ton problème car tu es le seul qui l'a eu. Si ce n'est pas marginal je m'y pencherai mais dans l'état j'ai déjà beaucoup de monde qui ont télécharger la démo et aucun retour du genre.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Bah je préfère prévenir, surtout que le message d'erreur est bizarre pour un manque de puissance.

Enfin bon j'ai déjà eu des crashs inexpliqués, comme le MGE de Morrowind qui n'a jamais voulu marcher même avec les versions adéquates de certains programmes windows

Si c'est un manque de config, il devrait bien avoir un ou deux retour comme quoi "Dommage mais ma config est pas assez puissante..." non ? enfin peut être que le reste du forum a changer de config sauf moi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

^^' Je comprends bien mais tu es conscient que ta config est très vielle et qu'elle a toutes les chances d'avoir des problèmes divers et variés ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Oui mais bon, je vais pas remplacer ma config pour UN seul bon jeu interresent depuis depuis 5 ans...

De toute façon chaque épisode de Civilization est parfaitement satisfesant du moment qu'on a pas jouer a un volet plus récent.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Yep malheureusement, j'ai eu des centaines de dl, des dizaines de mp positifs,  les retours sur le forum...
Je peux pas chercher à résoudre un problème qui n'est présent que chez toi et qui vient peut être du même endroit.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Rat cochon, tu as peut être des librairies runtime c++ pas à jour cherche par là:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=fr

----------


## alegria unknown

La démo tourne très bien sur ma bécane. Et ça fait envie, à priori le style de représentation choisi correspond mieux au type de jeu que tu veux faire (cf la demo jouable avec la vue à la Riven) et pour une alpha, le résultat me semble impressionnant. 

Y aura toujours l'aspect point'n'click pour les objets ou seulement dans les dialogues ?

Par contre la nenette sur le visuel racole grave. Mais je suis sûr qu'il y a un truc prévu dans le scénario. C'est fait exprès hein ?
Cela dit ce n'est pas une mauvaise façon de faire de la promo, donc bon, vivement la prochaine démo !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Y aura toujours l'aspect point'n'click pour les objets ou seulement dans les dialogues ?


Nan je me dirige vraiment sur un Fallout-like à ma sauce.

----------


## Mephisto

Autrement dis : "J'en sais encore rien je joue à Call of Pripyat là".  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

S'pas faux.

----------


## alegria unknown

En même temps difficile de ne pas y jouer. :bavasse:

----------


## Mephisto

Faut faire comme moi, avoir une carte bancaire refusée par Steam. :tired: 

Edit : Bon allez on veut du frais nous, avec des diagonales.

----------


## DukeFreeman

si t'y met des goules avec des arbres qui pousse dans leurs tete j'achete... oui meusieur j'achete, je donne argent de ma poche pour soutenir ce projet de fou... attend heu je regarde... mhhhh tu prend les tickets resto ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je prends tout, ta maison, ta femme, tes enfants... tout.

----------


## Gwargl

C'est bien beau tout ça !
Par contre, le personnage sort de l'écran lorsque j'approche des limites de la carte.
Un truc avec la résolution je suis sûr (19'', 1280x1024).
Si vous voulez m'offrir un plus grand écran, j'accepte avec plaisir mais un bon hein !

J'aime aussi l'effet patinage du personnage. Faudrez rajouter une petite fumée au niveau des pieds. Et même un crissement de semelles de crêpes. Et des néons.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep c est vraiment juste une démo technique pour présenter le déplacement, l animation du personnage et la vue.

----------


## DukeFreeman

> Ouep c est vraiment juste une démo technique pour présenter le déplacement, l animation du personnage et la vue.


Cherche pas je trouve ça beaucoup plus beau et raccord avec l'ambiance "Old-Fallout"  ::): 
Continue t'es sur la bonne voie, si je peux faire quoique ce soit... non oubli chuis pas graphiste ni programmeur chuis comme tout le monde jveux ecrire des personnages des quetes... bref mes dix doigts a part ecrire (avec des fautes) chuis pas tres utile  ::P:  Mais tu as tous mon soutient.
Quand a ma maison ma femme mes gosses... mhhh je loue, je suis pas marié, quand aux gamins... je peux te passer les numero des meres, pourvu que tu leurs disent pas que tu sais ou me trouver :D

Voili voilou mssieur, merci de me faire revé, parsque c'est pas le trailer de Fallout New Vegas et les premiers images (erk... moteur de Fallout 3 ? vu a la Fallout 3 ? Design a la Fallout 3 ? errrrrrkkkk !) qui me font planer. Par contre ta ptite demo technique, 1 Brahmine, 1 H&K MP9 (ou un .223 Auto) et un Nuka Cola et je serais plus dans le jus (et au paradis) de Fallout que je ne l'ai jamais eté ces 8 dernieres années !

Dans tous les cas, thx

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah merci à toi, ce genre de message ca te regonfle un homme pour l'année  :;): .

----------


## Mephisto

Ben alors bosses, aller, on veut des décors. :tired:

----------


## Narm

> Cherche pas je trouve ça beaucoup plus beau et raccord avec l'ambiance "Old-Fallout" 
> Voili voilou mssieur, merci de me faire revé, parsque c'est pas le trailer de Fallout New Vegas et les premiers images (erk... moteur de Fallout 3 ? vu a la Fallout 3 ? Design a la Fallout 3 ? errrrrrkkkk !) qui me font planer. Par contre ta ptite demo technique, 1 Brahmine, 1 H&K MP9 (ou un .223 Auto) et un Nuka Cola et je serais plus dans le jus (et au paradis) de Fallout que je ne l'ai jamais eté ces 8 dernieres années !


 :Bave: 
Même chose que le monsieur, sauf que je rajouterais un Canigou  ::wub:: 
Et j'imagine un remake de Fallout1 avec ce moteur :Emo: 

Et pour Rat-cochon l'explication est peut être simple : si le logiciel que tu utilises carbure avec Dx9.0c, vu que sa FX5200 est DX9.0 normal que ça fonctionne pas...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep, on en revient au matos trop vieux.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite News:*
Après de longues prises de têtes, le personnage principal a enfin des bruits de pas (du meilleur effet et synchro qui plus est), une certaine "lourdeur" plus agréable et plus aucun bugs de touches simultanés ou de glissements.

 :;):

----------


## Mephisto

Ouais, ben on veut voir hein.  :tired: 


'Tout cas bien joué champion. :;):

----------


## Gwargl

Pareil, je veux des preuves.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Sérieux, ca vous intéresse que j'up ce genre d'évolution ?

----------


## Akodo

Ca dépend du temps que ça peut te prendre.
Si c'est pas trop chiant pour toi ze veux aussi  :Emo: 

Sinon si tu cherches des gens pour un coup de main, peut au niveau de l'écriture des quêtes...

----------


## Gwargl

Personnellement moi je, oui.
Et pour la prochaine  démo, un petit exemple d'interaction. 

Mais seulement si ça te demande pas trop de boulot. L'essentiel est l'avancement du projet et pas la satisfaction de 2-3 traine-savates de fin fond de forum.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon c'est bien parce que vous insistez. Par contre je ne vais pas prendre cette habitude se serait contre productif.

*Era Vulgaris Démo technique numéro 3*




> Sinon si tu cherches des gens pour un coup de main, peut au niveau de l'écriture des quêtes...


Ça dépends, t'as du talent ?

----------


## Gwargl

Y a pas à tortiller, c'est bien mieux comme ça au niveau de l'animation. Et avec les bruits de pas et le fond  sonore... Manque plus que des touffes de plante qui se balladent comme dans les westerns (tumbleweed ?).

Ça donne envie d'explorer.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci ! En ce moment je bosse sur une série de petits détails, du genre, particules qui simulent la poussière ou des petits cailloux éjectés à chaque pas.

----------


## Akodo

> Ça dépends, t'as du talent ?


Faut voir, le meilleur moyen de le prouver c'est d'essayer  ::ninja::

----------


## Dolcinni

> Sinon si tu cherches des gens pour un coup de main, peut au niveau de l'écriture des quêtes...


Idem. J'ai du temps libre et pas mal d'idées. Par contre j'ai joué qu'à Fallout 3, j'ai essayé les autres mais bon c'était tout moche et y'avait trop de dialogues alors j'ai arrêté.

Nan j'déconne, je suis un über mega fan hardcore de Fallout, Planescape, Arcanum et tous leurs copains evidemment.

Il a l'air de plus en plus prometteur ce jeu, j'avoue que ça me motiverait bien d'écrire quelques dialogues avec des répliques bien senties à la Fallout. A toi de voir mon ami.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Faut voir, le meilleur moyen de le prouver c'est d'essayer


Bah essayes. J'attends.  :;): 




> Idem. J'ai du temps libre et pas mal d'idées. Par contre j'ai joué qu'à Fallout 3.


 :^_^:  J'ai marché et j'allais te dire d'aller te faire mettre.




> Il a l'air de plus en plus prometteur ce jeu, j'avoue que ça me motiverait bien d'écrire quelques dialogues avec des répliques bien senties à la Fallout. A toi de voir mon ami.


Eh bien mon co-scénariste principal reste Elgato qui est de retour, mais si vous voulez participer en écrivant une petite quête ou deux, allez - y.
Si c'est vraiment très bon, on en reparlera plus sérieusement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh filer des idées de quêtes pourquoi pas ? MAis faudrait un peu plus d'infos sur l'univers d'Era pour ne pas pondre n'importe quelle connerie.

----------


## Anton

_"Allez récupérer 10 CD d'Era"._

 ::wacko::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais mais alors faut faire croiser un agent de contrôle du droit d'auteur qui vérifie que tes 10cd sont légaux.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> BAh filer des idées de quêtes pourquoi pas ? MAis faudrait un peu plus d'infos sur l'univers d'Era pour ne pas pondre n'importe quelle connerie.


Akodo a dorénavant quelques éléments pour faire une quête "essai".
Pour la cohérence et l'intégration, ne vous inquiétez pas, c'est toujours moi qui a le dernier mot.

----------


## Akodo

Etape 1 : aller voir le maire.
Etape 2 : ramasser 20 oreilles de gnomes des collines.
Etape 3 : les ramener au maire.
Etape 4 : toucher la récompense.

Dialogues : oui/non

Ca va ça ?

:blague:

----------


## Gwargl

Ça dépend on gagne combien d'XP et de péhos ?

----------


## Mephisto

Y aura des achievements ?  ::o:

----------


## Dolcinni

> Eh bien mon co-scénariste principal reste Elgato qui est de retour, mais si vous voulez participer en écrivant une petite quête ou deux, allez - y.
> Si c'est vraiment très bon, on en reparlera plus sérieusement.


Je vais voir ce que je peux faire. (J'allais faire la blague avec les 10 trucs à la con à ramasser mais Akodo a été plus rapide)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Y aura des achievements ?


Ta mère l'achievement ouais !

----------


## Nelfe

> Ta mère l'achievement ouais !


Et quid des DLC ?  ::lol::

----------


## Anton

Faudra être connecté sur l'interweb en permanence ?  ::o:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Faut voir, le meilleur moyen de le prouver c'est d'essayer





> Idem. J'ai du temps libre et pas mal d'idées. Par contre j'ai joué qu'à Fallout 3, j'ai essayé les autres mais bon c'était tout moche et y'avait trop de dialogues alors j'ai arrêté.
> 
> Nan j'déconne, je suis un über mega fan hardcore de Fallout, Planescape, Arcanum et tous leurs copains evidemment.
> 
> Il a l'air de plus en plus prometteur ce jeu, j'avoue que ça me motiverait bien d'écrire quelques dialogues avec des répliques bien senties à la Fallout. A toi de voir mon ami.


Faites gaffe c'est un piège, l'ignoble Tyler sait déjà qu'il ne vous prendra pas.
Il vous fais juste espérer et quand vous aurez fini de taffer sur votre quête il vous dira "pas mal, mais en fait non".

*traumatisé*

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Faites gaffe c'est un piège, l'ignoble Tyler sait déjà qu'il ne vous prendra pas.
> Il vous fais juste espérer et quand vous aurez fini de taffer sur votre quête il vous dira "pas mal, mais en fait non".
> 
> *traumatisé*


 ::P:  C'te vielle rancune, c'est juste que quand j'avais passé l'annonce "officielle" d'un recrutement, j'ai reçu (sans exagérer) une bonne centaine de candidature. Pour te dire j'avais même refusé Elgato (qui c'est avéré très talentueux) que j'ai recontacté après la mystérieuse disparition des deux glands que j'avais choisi.
La situation est différente aujourd'hui, je ne cherche plus de collaborateurs sur qui je vais calquer mon travail (ce qui avait était assez contre productif), mais si vous voulez écrire une quête par ci par là pour participer, je n'y vois aucun inconvénient, je les intégrerais avec votre accords dans le jeu si elles sont cohérente et de qualité.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Non trop tard, je boude.
Maintenant que je suis célèbre et que mon talent est unanimement reconnu par moi, je te boycotte.

Vas-y, chiale maintenant. Repens-toi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

A l'époque je te connaissais pas assez et je ne savais pas que je t'aimais bien  :Emo: 
Pardonne moi Barbara.

----------


## Akodo

> Faites gaffe c'est un piège, l'ignoble Tyler sait déjà qu'il ne vous prendra pas.
> Il vous fais juste espérer et quand vous aurez fini de taffer sur votre quête il vous dira "pas mal, mais en fait non".
> 
> *traumatisé*


Pour l'instant je n'ai eu que le "pas mal".
J'attends le "mais en fait non" maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

Pas mal la démo techenique.
Le jeu aura plusieurs échelles pour s'adapter aux résolutions d'écran? Parceque sur mon 19'' j'ai l'impression que le perso ne verra pas à plus de 5 mètres. Sur un 24'' ça doit être le minimum correct.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep je bosse toujours sur cette histoire de résolution...

----------


## mackwic

Ça va bientôt faire un mois là. Des news? Problème de résolution résolu?  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je bosse surtout sur les anims en ce moment.

----------


## Mephisto

Surtout celles de Borderlands.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Calomnie.

----------


## kinoM

> Je bosse surtout sur les anims en ce moment.


Si t'as besoin d'un petit coup de main sur la partie 3D, je peux peut être aider (Mod/Text/Light/FX).

----------


## Diwydiant

::rolleyes:: 



 ::P: 


Et, pour apporter un peu de lexique construit à ce post hautement constructif, j'espère que le développement avance bien...
 :tired:

----------


## Froyok

Tu parles, il passe son temps sur GTA4 et Napoleon.  :tired: 
*steam, il avait qu'à lire la page du dernier cpc*

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep j'suis dans une période "jeux", effectivement. Ça me passera pour redevenir une période 100% Era.

----------


## Flyn

J'avais complètement perdu de vue la création de ton jeu. Je savais pas que tu t'y étais remis.

Je teste ta démo dès que je rentre chez moi tiens.  ::o: 

Merci pour le lien vers Construct aussi, je connaissais pas, ça a l'air super sympa pour faire un jeu sans trop se prendre la tête. Et si ça supporte les scripts python alors c'est le bien.  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Si la démo (technique) n'est plus téléchargeable, fais signe, je la réuploaderai.

----------


## Flyn

> démo (technique)


Oui j'ai fais un raccourci mais je saisie bien la nuance t'inquiète.  :;):

----------


## Flyn

> Si la démo (technique) n'est plus téléchargeable, fais signe, je la réuploaderai.


Je suis en train de la récupérer donc ça a l'air bon.




> Ouep, on en revient au matos trop vieux.


Une histoire de Pixel Shaders je pense. J'ai cru voir que Construct en utilisait pour certains effets spéciaux.

----------


## Flyn

Bon, j'ai testé ta démo technique. Aucun problème pour la faire tourner chez moi déjà.

Je trouve que ça a une bonne tête, et j'avoue que ça me botte plus sous cette forme que les images que j'avais vu il y a quelques mois.

J'aime beaucoup la fluidité de l'animation, et le niveau de détail. Un coté retro mais suffisamment détaillé pour ne pas dépareiller sur nos écrans tout beaux.

Comme quoi y a pas besoin de tesselation de la mort, des bons vieux sprites pré-rendus ça peut péter sans demander une config de tueur.

Je vais jeter un oeil à Construct dans les jours qui viennent. Si j'ai une idée sur comment je pourrai te venir en aide sur ton jeu, je te le ferai savoir  :^_^: . Le truc c'est que je suis plutôt un codeur, je connais blender mais j'ai du progrès à faire, et que tu aurais plus besoin de graphistes ou de "quêtistes".

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci pour le retour ! J'ai clairement plus besoin de "quêtistes", le graph étant ma spécialité à la base.

----------


## Mephisto

Avant ça je crois que tu as encore d'autres priorités.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep clairement. Mais on me pose une question j'y répond. Allez, va te coucher maintenant maman.

----------


## Flyn

Et c'est plus motivant de bosser quand t'as de la matière déjà derrière, tu vois un peu où tu vas.

----------


## Mephisto

En même temps le gusse a un pavé déjà hein, si je me trompe pas tout le scénar' est déjà écrit, et pas mal de quêtes même.  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit : Jsuis pas ta mère, jsuis ta petite voix.  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> En même temps le gusse à un pavé déjà hein, si je me trompe pas tout le scénar est déjà écrit, et pas mal de quêtes même.


Ouep c'est la cas. Manque plus que la motiv maintenant.

----------


## Sao

J'ai fini la démo. :fier:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Huhu.
Le dev a repris tranquillement sinon. Avec Mephisto.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tiens il est toujours là le vaporware ?






 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Du moment qu'il y a des trolls, il y a de la vie.

----------


## Mephisto

Perso je me base sur Duke Nukem Forever. Si on sort quelque chose d'ici 11 ans, ce sera déjà une petite victoire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Parfaitement. Et maintenant on est deux à avoir accès aux fichiers sources. Je coule. Tu coules.

----------


## Mephisto

Ouais mais moi j'ai aucune réputation à tenir, Boulon à pas fait un papier sur moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news:*
J'ai opté pour un monde "ouvert" une sorte de grand désert post apo où le joueur ira au grès du vent et de rencontre en rencontre.
Un petit screen pour fêter ça.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

DOnc en gros on ne se déplace plus de lieu en lieu via une carte ? C'est d'un seul tenant ?

----------


## Froyok

Et niveau performances, ça va donner quoi ? Ça sera pas trop lourd à gérer (personnages, animation, immense carte..) ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> DOnc en gros on ne se déplace plus de lieu en lieu via une carte ? C'est d'un seul tenant ?


Yep c'est ça.




> Et niveau performances, ça va donner quoi ? Ça sera pas trop lourd à gérer (personnages, animation, immense carte..) ?


Pour le moment la carte est immense mais non peuplé. Je vais passer les prochaines semaines à faire du mapping pour donner vie à cette "zone". On verra ensuite pour les perfs mais ça devrait passer sans trop de problèmes. Ce sera vraisemblablement assez dépendant de la VRAM de l'utilisateur.

----------


## Mephisto

En sachant que pour le moment, ça tourne dans les 190 Mo de VRAM si mes souvenirs sont bons. Au pire des cas il sera assez facile des découper la carte en secteurs, un peu à la manière de fallout avec des zones d'entrée/sortie en bords de map.

----------


## Gwargl

Y a quelque chose qui me chagrine au niveau de l'intégration de la porte.
Géologiquement parlant ça se tient pas du tout. La roche est toute fissurée, c'est pas étanche. C'est un coup à se retrouver avec du sable dans sa boite à slip. Comment veux-tu dialoguer avec un mec qui a du sable dans la raie des fesses.  Forcemment, il est aigri.

A part ça, j'attends la suite  :Cigare: 


PS : Un papier de Boulon, c'est la consécration. Après ça, on peut se retirer définitivement du monde du jeu vidéo.

----------


## Akodo

Oh putain j'ai complètement zappé ça  ::o: 
Toutes mes confuses Tyler :honte:

----------


## Akodo

Oh putain j'ai complètement zappé ça  ::o: 
Toutes mes confuses Tyler :honte:

----------


## Narm

> En sachant que pour le moment, ça tourne dans les 190 Mo de VRAM si mes souvenirs sont bons. Au pire des cas il sera assez facile des découper la carte en secteurs, un peu à la manière de fallout avec des zones d'entrée/sortie en bords de map.


Et faire une carte en "streaming", c'est pas possible ?
(la réflexion vaut pour ce projet, comme pour d'autres jeux  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Y a quelque chose qui me chagrine au niveau de l'intégration de la porte.
> Géologiquement parlant ça se tient pas du tout. La roche est toute fissurée, c'est pas étanche. .


Tu n'as pas vu l'intérieur  ::rolleyes:: .




> Et faire une carte en "streaming", c'est pas possible ?


C'est techniquement possible (pas en vrai streaming mais en générant l'espace au fur et à mesure... Comment ça c'est pareil ?) mais je pense pas que le jeu sera ultra gourmand même sur un monde ouvert ça reste de la 2D. Et comme dit Mephisto si il y a un problème c'est assez simple de découper des zones sans que le joueur sans aperçoive.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et si on souhaite vous aidez, il faut posséder quel bagage.
Parce que personnellement en juin et aout je suis absolument libre et motivé.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Niveau "prog", je pense qu'avec Mephisto une fois qu'on aura trouvé un rythme de croisière on se débrouillera bien, et niveau écriture j'ai trois lascars du forum qui vont surement m'écrire quelques quêtes, voir un peu plus (Suivez mon regard >>> Elgato).

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Si t'as besoin d'aide pour quoi que ce soit au niveau graphique je peux te fournir de l'aide, je vais avoir le temps d'ici peu et j'ai déjà la motiv.  :;):

----------


## Mephisto

Au niveau graphique je crois que tyler souhaite vraiment s'en charger lui-même, avec ses talents et étant donné que c'est son bébé, il devrait pas déléguer à ce niveau. 

Non ça devrait pas être très gourmand pour les pc actuels, mais par contre je le vois ma tourner sur un eeepc je pense. 

Ce qui me fait penser qui pourrait y avoir des ralentissements c'est quand on aura plusieurs personnages animés en même temps, à l'écran ( ou non, même si dans ce cas je pense qu'il y aura moyen d'optimiser tout ça ).

----------


## chenoir

J'ai l'impression de me trouver devant un Fallout cuvée 2010 et ca fait plaisir. Sauf que c'est plus beau que Fallout (même que du 3 d'ailleurs).

Vivement que ca sorte.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je map tranquillement des petits trucs simple par ci par là. L'univers prend vie par petites touches, je vais bientôt m'attaquer à de grands ensembles.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pas un peu grand pour des chiottes ?

----------


## Reizz

Ben vu le nombre de bières qu'ils ont l'air de boire dans ce désert, il vaut mieux.

----------


## Mephisto

Ceux qui ont joué à la toute première démo bêta version reconnaitront un batiment déjà visité dans celle ci (enfin si ma mémoire est bonne  ::blink:: ). 

Ben ça rend pas mal tout ça, mais dis moi juste que la police n'est pas définitive.

Et vous inquietez pas, le bluesman chelou est toujours de la partie. :woot:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ceux qui ont joué à la toute première démo bêta version reconnaitront un batiment déjà visité dans celle ci (enfin si ma mémoire est bonne ).


Ta mémoire est bonne, d'ailleurs j'ai quasiment fini d'implanter la majorité des lieux qui étaient dans cette démo. Pour le souvenir ^^.



> Ben ça rend pas mal tout ça, mais dis moi juste que la police n'est pas définitive.


La police n'est effectivement pas définitive, c'est juste pour les tests.



> Et vous inquietez pas, le bluesman chelou est toujours de la partie. :woot:


Yep, d'ailleurs maintenant, on le repère au son de sa musique qui augmente au fur et à mesure qu'on s'approche de son emplacement. Mais ça, tu le sais, c'est de toi  :;): .

----------


## Mephisto

> Ta mémoire est bonne, d'ailleurs j'ai quasiment fini d'implanter la majorité des lieux qui étaient dans cette démo. Pour le souvenir ^^.


Ah cool, ça va me filer du boulot ça.  ::wub:: 




> Yep, d'ailleurs maintenant, on le repère au son de sa musique qui augmente au fur et à mesure qu'on s'approche de son emplacement.


Putain ouais, j'en suis pas peu fier.  :Cigare:

----------


## Tyler Durden

*News:*

Le mapping avance bien, en voici quelques petites miettes:







Mephisto de son coté bosse sur les menus dont voici un petit aperçu (avec grésillements, bruits et interférences, ça rend super bien).

----------


## mackwic

Je suis dubitatif sur ce nouveau mode de déplacement… Ça soulève tellement de questions…

Du coup ça sera encore à la souris ou on va passer au clavier parce que sinon ça va se transformer en cliquodrome?

Et puis on risque pas de se perdre? Les phases de déplacement par rapport au jeu ne risquent-elles pas d'être trop longues? Il va falloir faire un compromis entre carte grande mais vide et petite carte mais remplie, non?

J'en ai encore, mais je vais me limiter à ces questions là pour l'instant. Elles vont surement trouver réponse toutes seules…


EDIT: Ah si une dernière: y'aura pas trop de DirectX, j'espère… OpenGL et OpenCL c'est mieux… (et c'est portable via Wine facilement  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Du coup ça sera encore à la souris ou on va passer au clavier parce que sinon ça va se transformer en cliquodrome?


Le perso se dirige avec les flèches du clavier effectivement. (d'ailleurs tu peux tester vaguement le maniement il y a une démo technique qui circule sur ce topic.




> Et puis on risque pas de se perdre? Les phases de déplacement par rapport au jeu ne risquent-elles pas d'être trop longues? Il va falloir faire un compromis entre carte grande mais vide et petite carte mais remplie, non?


Elle est grand et bien remplie, le but est justement que le joueur ne la connaisse pas comme sa poche mais se dirige sur celle ci grâce aux dires des habitants ("tu cherches l'abri ? Il est loin à l'est d'ici"), il y a beaucoup d'endroits qui permettront au plus aguerri de se repérer grâce à eux et l'exploration sera donc naturellement récompensée mais au risque de se perdre dans le désert.




> J'en ai encore, mais je vais me limiter à ces questions là pour l'instant. Elles vont surement trouver réponse toutes seules…


Balance la purée cowboy.




> EDIT: Ah si une dernière: y'aura pas trop de DirectX, j'espère… OpenGL et OpenCL c'est mieux… (et c'est portable via Wine facilement  )


Malheureusement c'est du Direct X ...

----------


## Nelfe

Je trouve qu'il faudrait, si c'est pas chiant, rajouter des petites touches sur le sol. Par exemple la texture désertique fait répétitif ; avec quelques rocailles, des variations, des débris, ça peut la rendre moins uniforme.

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est exactement ce que je fais en ce moment, le sol est jonché de bouteilles vides près du bar de la grosse Herta, de pierres le long de ruines bizarres, de pneus à divers endroits etc... Les détritus se répandent lentement mais surement dans le désert qui à certain endroit prend des allures de décharge. Mais c'est le but. :;):

----------


## Nelfe

D'acc'  ::): 
Tu peux pas générer un algorithme qui place ça au hasard pour moins t'emmerder ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est possible mais je le fais à la main c'est plus long mais toujours plus réussi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le menu est classieux. Bravo Mephisto.
Heureusement qu'il est là pour remonter le niveau  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais les visuels sont de moi hein  ::P: 

Espèce de détracteur !

----------


## Froyok

Oui mais c'est mieux programmé que toi, si, si, ça se voit !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ca c'est possible  ::P:  Même si hier je l'ai tellement fait bosser à coup de fouet, qu'il confondait des trucs basiques de chez basiques. Il était pas beau à voir le Meph  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mephisto

C'est pas mieux programmé, on utilise Construct, comme de gros fainéants.  ::rolleyes:: 

Merci pour le menu, mais ouais les visuels sont de tyler, à part justement les effets de bruits sur l'écran. 

Et toujours au sujet du menu je réfléchis à un petit truc tout bête qui rendrait le tout un poil plus "immersif" peut être, je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai un truc dont je suis bien fier.  :;): 

@ tyler : ouais ben il était tard.  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est pas mieux programmé, on utilise Construct, comme de gros fainéants.


Sur certaines lignes on est pas loin de la prog, cf. Robert Johnson.  :;): 




> @ tyler : ouais ben il était tard.


Tu veux toujours pas révéler ton alcoolisme au forum ?

----------


## Mephisto

C'est vrai que le bluesman m'a donné un peu de fil à retordre, mais au final ma solution est élégante.  :B): 




> Tu veux toujours pas révéler ton alcoolisme au forum ?


Bon ben il était tard et j'étais bourré okay. :tired: 

Petit question aux interessés, avec tyler on se brainstorme la face au sujet du système de combat, donc on s'est dis que vous voudriez sans doute donner votre avis à ce sujet. Donc selon vous, quel système de combat serait le plus approprié à Era Vulvaris ? On sort le carnet de notes et on vous écoutes.  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> Petit question aux interessés, avec tyler on se brainstorme la face au sujet du système de combat, donc on s'est dis que vous voudriez sans doute donner votre avis à ce sujet. Donc selon vous, quel système de combat serait le plus approprié à Era Vulvaris ? On sort le carnet de notes et on vous écoutes.



 ::ninja:: 

Pour ma part j'ai jamais joué à falout (pas encore) donc difficile de conseiller quelque chose sans savoir ce que vous vous désirez déjà (histoire d'orienter la chose le débat et les idées).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Donc t'as jamais joué à Fallout, t'as rien à conseiller, et tu viens troller avec ta vidéo de merde. Froyok tu vas pas passer l'été.

----------


## Froyok

> Donc t'as jamais joué à Fallout, t'as rien à conseiller, et tu viens troller avec ta vidéo de merde. Froyok tu vas pas passer l'été.


Le dernier point de mon post étais sérieux : est-ce que vous partez d'une base totalement neuve, ou déjà orienté à la fallout ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Orienté Fallout. A priori.

----------


## Mephisto

Je vois EV comme un putain d'hommage à Fallout, un peu le rejeton bâtard mais qui aurait les yeux de son père. 

Fallout : 


Era Vulgaris :



Donc oui on est pas mal orienté Fallout, mais on veut pas pour autant copier traits pour traits notre modèle, d'ailleurs par moment on se retient. 
Voilà, donc à partir de là, à voir ce qui serait le mieux approprié, on à 8 angles de direction, pas de cases au sol pour les déplacement, et libre de faire du temps réel comme du tour par tour.

----------


## groxx

Par rapport à Fallout, on a l'impression que le perso se balade sur un "mur" (on dirait que le sol est parallèle à l'écran). Alors que pour Fallout on ne retrouve pas cette impression, le sol a bien l'air perpendiculaire au bonhomme.

Peut-être que cette impression est due à la texture du sol un poil répétitive comme le disait un autre canard... Enfin bref, c'est vous qui gérez.

Sinon l'outpost 94 a l'air terrible  :;):

----------


## mackwic

> Par rapport à Fallout, on a l'impression que le perso se balade sur un "mur" (on dirait que le sol est parallèle à l'écran). Alors que pour Fallout on ne retrouve pas cette impression, le sol a bien l'air perpendiculaire au bonhomme.
> 
> Peut-être que cette impression est due à la texture du sol un poil répétitive comme le disait un autre canard... Enfin bref, c'est vous qui gérez.
> 
> Sinon l'outpost 94 a l'air terrible


Je pense que c'est aussi du aux maisons dans le screen de fallout qui donne une impression de relief.





> Le perso se dirige avec les flèches du clavier effectivement.  (d'ailleurs tu peux tester vaguement le maniement il y a  une démo technique qui circule sur ce topic.


Ah oui j'avais oublié cette démo...



> Elle est grand et bien remplie


Dans ce cas y'a pas un risque que les phases de déplacement prennent trop de place par rapport aux quêtes?
Ou encore, alors que tu te déplace vers un coin de la map, à chaque fois que tu avance tu hérites d'une clopée de quêtes, t'empêchant de faire la quete initiale que tu t'es fixé?

J'essaye d'imaginer les reproches possibles, hein, c'est de l'anticipation.  :;): 




> Balance la purée cowboy.


Ok tu l'aura voulu.  ::P: 

- Sous quelle licence compte tu sortir le code? Y'a moyen d'espérer du GPL? Et les artworks? Sous une licence CC?
Toujours dans la même catégorie, en imaginant que des Linuxiens libristes convaincus aiment ton jeu, autoriserais tu un portage?

- La conception du jeu permettra-t-elle de mettre les mains dans le cambouis et de faire des quêtes, persos, inventaire, maps, ou que ne sais-je? (d'où il l'intéret de la GPL, avec le droit d'auteur faut qu'on facture à Koya Games la prestation  ::P: )

- Quel part du travail avez vous déjà fait selon vous? Quels sont les objectifs  de sortie (au mieux, au pire)?

---------- Post ajouté à 12h39 ----------

Pour le système de combat, que pensez vous d'un système à la Balbur's Gate?

Bon j'ai jamais joué à aucun Fallout donc bon en même temps....

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Par rapport à Fallout, on a l'impression que le perso se balade sur un "mur" (on dirait que le sol est parallèle à l'écran). Alors que pour Fallout on ne retrouve pas cette impression, le sol a bien l'air perpendiculaire au bonhomme.


Cette impression est beaucoup moins présente en déplacement.




> Dans ce cas y'a pas un risque que les phases de déplacement prennent trop de place par rapport aux quêtes?
> Ou encore, alors que tu te déplace vers un coin de la map, à chaque fois que tu avance tu hérites d'une clopée de quêtes, t'empêchant de faire la quete initiale que tu t'es fixé?


Pour moi c'est pas vraiment un mal, l'impression de pouvoir se perdre est bien présente et dans un désert ça reste normal. Mais il y a tellement d'endroit qui permette de s'orienter aussi...  




> - Sous quelle licence compte tu sortir le code? Y'a moyen d'espérer du GPL? Et les artworks? Sous une licence CC?
> Toujours dans la même catégorie, en imaginant que des Linuxiens libristes convaincus aiment ton jeu, autoriserais tu un portage?


Le "code" (il s'agit plutôt ici d'un fichier source") restera sous Constrcut et ne sera à priori pas portable sur Linux.




> - La conception du jeu permettra-t-elle de mettre les mains dans le cambouis et de faire des quêtes, persos, inventaire, maps, ou que ne sais-je? (d'où il l'intéret de la GPL, avec le droit d'auteur faut qu'on facture à Koya Games la prestation )


C'est techniquement possible si je rends libre mes fichiers source ouais. Mais j'en suis pas encore là.




> - Quel part du travail avez vous déjà fait selon vous? Quels sont les objectifs  de sortie (au mieux, au pire)?


Mystère et boule de beurre.




> Pour le système de combat, que pensez vous d'un système à la Balbur's Gate?


Le système de BG est bon car il y a de la magie. Pas dans Era.

----------


## Narushima

Et sinon, pour les déplacements, une carte complètement vierge (une feuille blanche quoi) sur laquelle on pourrait dessiner et effacer, ce serait pas tip-top les amis ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et sinon, pour les déplacements, une carte complètement vierge (une feuille blanche quoi) sur laquelle on pourrait dessiner et effacer, ce serait pas tip-top les amis ?


 :tired: .

----------


## Silver

> Le système de BG est bon car il y a de la magie. Pas dans Era.


Oui mais il y a des armes à feu ou à projectile non ? Donc ce système resterait pratique. Bon après, et si j'ai bien tout suivi depuis le début, si on ne contrôle qu'un seul personnage ce n'est peut-être pas utile de mettre le jeu en pause à chaque fois qu'on croise un rat.

Et pourquoi pas une sorte de combat en temps réel avec possibilité de bullet time à la Max Payne ?  :Bave: 
Ou alors pouvoir tuer de gens en tapant une combinaison de touches en rythme.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mephisto

> Ou alors pouvoir tuer de gens en tapant une combinaison de touches en rythme.


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 



C'est une putain de bonne idée.  ::wub:: 



D'ailleurs avec tyler après concertation, on adopte  ::ninja:: 



Bon, jvais me faire virer du projet, je reviens.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Alcoolique.

----------


## Mephisto

Jaloux. Jaloux de mes compétences en game design.  :tired: 

Petit teaser encore, avec cette fois un screen du menu, totalement achevé à priori : 



Les moins myopes d'entre vous auront remarqué que l'écran de droite et également animé à présent et qu'il contient un logo plutôt familier. Google ? Non, Ceegle, son équivalent dans l'univers d'Era Vulgaris, enfin, une extrapolation un peu poussée et pessimiste de ce que pourrait devenir Google.  D'ailleurs tenez, un peu de communication made in Ceegle :



Era Vulgaris, c'est du sable, des radiations, et ça sent pas la barbapapa.  :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

La texture à droite et les boutons font cheap quand même.  :tired: 
Bon, du wip je suppose.

----------


## Narushima

Le menu fait un peu trop propre, non ? Il faudrait un peu de rouille, des boutons à moitié pétés, tout ça.
Et c'est "Barbe à papa".

----------


## Flyn

Et Data est déjà un pluriel, on ne rajoute pas de 's'.  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et _famille "à" la rue_. Vous relevez les fautes bidons mais pas les grosses bien grasses.




> La texture à droite et les boutons font cheap quand même. 
> Bon, du wip je suppose.


Non elles ne font pas "cheap" ce n'est qu'un détail futile.




> Le menu fait un peu trop propre, non ? Il faudrait un peu de rouille, des boutons à moitié pétés, tout ça.


Ça c'est vrai ouep. J'vais probablement y travailler.

----------


## Guest

Ca a été pris sur un synthé les boutons, non ?

----------


## Mephisto

> Ca a été pris sur un synthé les boutons, non ?


Moi ça me fait d'avantage penser à un oscillateur.  :tired: 

Sinon, woah, on se fait allumer, pourtant tyler avait posté quasiment le même screen y a plusieurs jours et y a pas eu de remarques.  :^_^: 

Pour les visuels du menu encore une fois, c'est du tyler himself, c'est son jeu, sa vision, je le laisse créer sa chose, et je doute qu'il ai pour maître un gourou du high poly. Ses graphismes servent son histoire et ses mécanismes de gameplay, pas l'inverse. Moi j'ai juste pondu le logo "Ceegle".

Pour le "datas" je me doutais bien que ça clochait, je corrigerais. 

Le "a la rue" tyler c'est parce que la police de base à pas d'accent, j'ai oublié d'en rajouter un sur le a.  ::P:

----------


## Guest

Oui effectivement, j'ai vu les formes d'ondes et direct ça m'a fait penser à un synthé, mais un oscillateur c'est plus logique  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

Donc Mephisto tu t'occupes surtout de la prog alors ?
On peut avoir une petite liste de ce que vous programmez en ce moment ?
(Menu, système de dialogue, prostitué gonflable ?)

----------


## Mephisto

C'est plus de l'algo que de la prog à proprement parler avec Construct.

Ben ces derniers jours j'ai pas trop eu le temps de bosser le soir sur EV, pour le moment tyler mappe pas mal, et moi je m'occupe de quelques détails liés à celle-ci ( par exemple le fait que la musique du bluesman baisse en volume lorsque l'on s'éloigne de lui ). 

Le menu pour le moment est naviguable mais ne contient encore aucune données sur le personnage ou quoi que ce soit. 

Pour le système de dialogues on envisage sérieusement un système à la fallout avec petite fenêtre animée et personnages en 3D, avec un choix multiple. Pour le moment on a rien dessus. 

Donc tant que tyler à rien à me faire faire, moi je peux glander.  ::ninja:: 

A part ça j'essaie de donner un peu de ma personne pour le background, ajouter des petits détails pour augmenter son épaisseur, sa cohérence, l'étoffer ( comme avec Ceegle, même si à la réflexion je vais surement changer quelques trucs ). 

Par contre pour le gameplay des phases de combat on rame encore pas mal.

Et en fait à aucun moment j'ai répondu à ta question.  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Et en fait à aucun moment j'ai répondu à ta question.


Je t'en pris, continu.  :;): 
Le système de dialogue avec peros en 3D, je trouve l'idée très sympa.

----------


## Mephisto

Ben comme à la grande époque quoi, comme ça mais en hacheday :



Si tyler parvient à animer ses persos avec un rendu similaire avec certaines images de Claudia sur ce même topic, ça promet.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Si tyler parvient à animer ses persos avec un rendu similaire avec certaines images de Claudia sur ce même topic, ça promet.


Ce sera une des tâches les plus "simples".

----------


## Mephisto

Même comme ça ? 

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...bfgngfngfn.jpg

 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Ah sinon au fait, vivement que tu commences à intégrer les persos, ça avait méchamment de la gueule là : 

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...rden/essai.jpg

----------


## El lobo Tommy

On pourra faire des trucs sadiques ?  :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais dis donc, qui t'as mis ce genre d'idées dans le crâne ? Déguerpis malotru !

----------


## L'invité

Pour le système de combat, je verrais plus un mélange entre BG et Fallout. Du Fallout en temps réel pausable quoi.
(un peu comme c'était prévu dans Van Buren je crois)

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est chaud à faire un système bâtard du genre, mais pourquoi pas, de toute façon va falloir bosser.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> Je vois EV comme un putain d'hommage à Fallout, un peu le rejeton bâtard mais qui aurait les yeux de son père. 
> 
> Fallout : 
> http://forum.i3d.net/attachments/ful...llout3_wcm.jpg
> 
> Era Vulgaris :
> 
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...3-09-29-76.jpg
> 
> ...



Je suis le seul a trouver Era Vulgaris beaucoup plus moche que Fallout ?
Les décors super pas détaillé, le sol qui donne l'impression d'être un mur...
Le gamedesign pauvre et vide, la ou Fallout ressemble a une BD super détaillé. ::O: 
Et super réaliste ton désert blanc, on dirait un mélange du Téxas avec l'Alaska....

J'espère que c'est juste un essai, ou que il aura d'autres points pour le rattraper, mais niveau graphique ça sens l'echec...

----------


## Darkath

> Je suis le seul a trouver Era Vulgaris beaucoup plus moche que Fallout ?


Oui ?

essaye de comparer avec ça plutôt : 
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...rden/essai.jpg

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

A part Claudia, je préfère quand même F1 et 2.
HS : C'est quoi sa nationalité ? Amérique latine ou italienne ? (elle ressemble a une amie (on est juste amis, pou l'instant du moins)  métisse dont le père est italien)

----------


## Tyler Durden

La version de la démo est une ultra alpha, on reparlera graphisme plus tard hein. Et ce n'est de toute façon pas là dessus que je bosserai en priorité.
Et Claudia est italienne, c'est un personnage inspirée de ma nana... Claudia.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je m'en doutait! 
Et je suis déçu, tu est ENCORE au stade de l'alpha ? je me souviens quand tu insinuait que le jeu sortirait certainement juin 2009...
Par contre c'est louche que ta nana ressemble a une que je connais. :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai insinué, j'ai insinué... Depuis le jeu a quand même subit de gros chantiers. J'fais de mon mieux j'ai aussi une vie à coté.

----------


## Flappie

> Je m'en doutait! 
> Et je suis déçu, tu est ENCORE au stade de l'alpha ? je me souviens quand tu insinuait que le jeu sortirait certainement juin 2009...


Hé ho, c'est gentil de mettre un peu la pression, mais y'a la façon de le faire, jeune homme. On n'est pas des chiens.

Tyler, j'ai des trucs à te faire écouter, rappelle-le moi demain, là _/me dodo_.

----------


## Darkath

> Hé ho, c'est gentil de mettre un peu la pression, mais y'a la façon de le faire, jeune homme. On n'est pas des chiens.


Lui par contre c'est un rat de toute évidence

----------


## Mephisto

C'est surtout qu'on est un peu short avec le budget rillettes, ça nous freine pas mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## Narm

Y a toujours un truc qui m'a énervé : la critique c'est hyper facile, mais la création autrement plus compliqué...
Et si tu nous montrait ce que tu sais faire rat cochon ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah il vient de nous le montrer, troller c'est ça ?

----------


## Froyok

> Y a toujours un truc qui m'a énervé : la critique c'est hyper facile, mais la création autrement plus compliqué...
> Et si tu nous montrait ce que tu sais faire rat cochon ?


Certes, mais sous prétexte que "toi" (je te désigne pas) tu ne créé pas tu ne peux pas critiquer un jeu ?
La ou Rat à tord, c'est qu'il critique une alpha, et voir même moins, d'un jeu en développement. Bref il critique sur du "pas grand chose". Le projet est pas assez consistant pour pouvoir recevoir de grosse critique à coup de "votre game design est à chier, etc...". Faut que tyler et son groupe d'esclave avance un peu dans le projet avant de pouvoir vraiment critiquer. Et ça sa se verra avec les screens.

C'est le capitaine Obvious, à vous les studios !

----------


## Narm

> Certes, mais sous prétexte que "toi" (je te désigne pas) tu ne créé pas tu ne peux pas critiquer un jeu ?
> La ou Rat à tord, c'est qu'il critique une alpha, et voir même moins, d'un jeu en développement. Bref il critique sur du "pas grand chose". Le projet est pas assez consistant pour pouvoir recevoir de grosse critique à coup de "votre game design est à chier, etc...". Faut que tyler et son groupe d'esclave avance un peu dans le projet avant de pouvoir vraiment critiquer. Et ça sa se verra avec les screens.
> 
> C'est le capitaine Obvious, à vous les studios !


On est d'accord, j'ai été un peu trop concis dans mon intervention  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Un petit artwork/cadeau pour vous :

----------


## Diwydiant

Oooooooooh...



 :Bave: 





Très sympa, comme rendu, en tout cas...

----------


## Boitameuh

Tu réalises que ta Claudia est en train de devenir une icône pour geeks, qui espèrent tous qu'un petit coup de vent va faire retourner un pan de son veston ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Genre un mode MMO où les joueurs jouent des brigands en rutes qui doivent trouver claudia et la... Hm. Ouais les geeks. Heu. Nan. Je maitrise.

----------


## Narm

> Un petit artwork/cadeau pour vous :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/25c...90a0a3d801.jpg


 :Bave:  
La maintenant tout de suite cette image me fait penser au Tome III de _La Tour Sombre_ qui se nomme _Terres perdues_ lorsque le groupe d'aventurier arrive à la cité de Lud  ::wub::

----------


## Gwargl

Au risque de me prendre des points de ban pour harcèlement, le jeu avance ou c'est la trêve estivale ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Point mort. 
Je suis dans un moment de ma vie ou j'ai pas les épaules pour ça. 
Je suis retourné à mon vrai métier/amour... la BD (lien dans ma signature).
Voilà.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

40 pages pour ça  :Emo: 

J'aimerais trouver la force de te haïr...

Edit: le lien de ton site pointe directement vers une des tes oeuvres ?

----------


## Lang0chat

Ho non, Tyler  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> J'aimerais trouver la force de te haïr...


Pas besoin, je le fait pour toi.




> Edit: le lien de ton site pointe directement vers une des tes oeuvres ?


Yep c'est ça, mais faut t'inscrire (c'est vite fait), car il y a du contenu pas pour les petits n'enfants.

----------


## Flappie

Bon et bien, merci de m'avoir donné l'inspiration nécessaire pour composer de nouvelles pistes en tout cas. A force de travailler sur des jeux vidéo qui ne voient jamais le jour, je vais pondre un album de 2 heures.  ::happy2::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pardon. ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

Je te dis merci, pas le contraire !  :^_^:  Je manque souvent d'inspiration pour composer seul, et là ton projet m'a permis de composer plein de belles choses, alors merci encore.  ::):

----------


## Gwargl

Au vu de la BD, ça ne m'étonne pas que tu te sentes pas de bosser sur le jeu. Tu as du y laisser pas mal d'énergie.

NB :
La BD a un côté malsain qui titille ma fibre voyeuriste. L'humain ramené à ses émotions primaires... Pourtant je n'aime pas trop les dessins 3D d'habitude, mais leur côté froid mais expressif colle bien au thème. Vraiment intriguant tout ça,j'aurais aimé être meilleur en français pour exprimer au mieux mes sentiments.
 Par contre, grosse déception à la fin de la page 41 : Déjà !.

----------


## Akodo

T'inquiète Tyler, je suis sûr que tu pourras t'y remettre  :;): .

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep, j'en doute pas. Après la pluie...

---------- Post ajouté à 15h53 ----------




> Par contre, grosse déception à la fin de la page 41 : Déjà !.


Je poste des nouvelles planches très régulièrement, environ 2 par semaines. D'ailleurs si t'aime bien, hésite pas à cliquer sur _"ajouter aux favoris_" et à laisser une critique, le site édite les BD les plus populaires...

----------


## Froyok

> T'inquiète Tyler, je suis sûr que tu pourras t'y remettre .


C'est ce que je pense aussi.
Bon courage à toi Tyler !  :;):

----------


## Sao

T'façon Tyler il sait pas conduire une moto dans GTA.
Heureusement qu'il fait de la bonne bédé.

----------


## Akodo

D'ailleurs elle n'a pas été mise à jour depuis un moment non ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ça dépends ou tu t'es arrêté. J'ai fini le premier volume, je commence la suite à la rentrée (avec plein de réponses, ça va chier). En attendant je suis sur une sorte de "graphic novel", si tu aimes les jolies illustrations et les lasagnes...

----------


## Silver

> Et pourquoi pas une sorte de combat en temps réel avec possibilité de bullet time à la Max Payne ? 
> Ou alors pouvoir tuer de gens en tapant une combinaison de touches en rythme.


Je m'auto-quote et remonte vilement le sujet (pendant que Tyler joue à Sim City) pour me dire que je dis peut-être des conneries - en petit dans le quote - mais que j'aurais quand même dû faire breveter l'idée...



Copié par Mafia 2.  :Emo:

----------


## Mephisto

Et concernant sa bd, ce sale fourbe à fait croire à tout le monde qu'il avait posté une nouvelle planche mais en fait non, c'est juste un gros deux en chiffres romains sur fond noir.  :tired: 










( Et là tyler joue à Civ IV )

----------


## Akodo

Non maintenant qu'il a mit sa BD en vente il est parti sur une île paradisiaque avec une mallette pleine de billets.

----------


## Froyok

C'est pas ce que dit son compte steam.  :tired:

----------


## Akodo

> C'est pas ce que dit son compte steam.


Penses-tu, il a lancé le jeu avant de filer pour détourner l'attention !

----------


## Mephisto

> C'est pas ce que dit son compte steam.


C'est pas non plus ce que dit son compte en banque.  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hey !

----------


## Tyler Durden

L'étincelle est revenue, j'ai repris là où j'avais arrêté, c'est reparti.

----------


## Froyok

::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 

Ton tu repasse à quoi ? 
Programmation (enfin façon de parler), level design ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Là où j'avais arrêté, la map monde. Je veux une map monde, riche avec plein d'endroits étranges à visiter.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je me méfie des faux espoirs  :tired: 



Bon courage quand même  ::):

----------


## Akodo

> L'étincelle est revenue, j'ai repris là où j'avais arrêté, c'est reparti.


C'est grâce à l'argent de ta BD  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Darkath



----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je me méfie des faux espoirs 
> Bon courage quand même


Pas de faux espoirs, le travail reprend (même si Mephisto peut attester qu'il n'a jamais vraiment cessé, notamment grâce aux "brainstormings" répétés qu'on a eu), et c'est le principal. C'est mieux dans ce sens que dans l'autre non ?




> C'est grâce à l'argent de ta BD .


Huhu j'en ai pas vendue beaucoup, mais ça aide un peu à bouffer, c'est sûr.  :;): 




> http://www.photoway.com/images/chili...ser-vapeur.jpg


J'y vois plutôt le réveil du volcan.  :B):

----------


## Mephisto

Nan on a jamais cessé de réfléchir à des possibilités scénaristiques ou de gameplay, c'est certain, mais concrètement c'est clair que ça a plus bouger depuis un moment. Mais c'est évident que la flamme s'est jamais éteinte, il mettra peut être dix ans à le sortir son bousin, mais il le fera, avec ou sans moi.  :;): 

J'espère juste que ça m'empêchera pas de bosser sur mon propre bidule.  :tired: 




> C'est grâce à l'argent de ta BD


Tiens d'ailleurs maintenant que j'ai du cash flow faut que je me l'offre.  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Nan on a jamais cessé de réfléchir à des possibilités scénaristiques ou de gameplay, c'est certain, mais concrètement c'est clair que ça a plus bouger depuis un moment. Mais c'est évident que la flamme s'est jamais éteinte, il mettra peut être dix ans à le sortir son bousin, mais il le fera, avec ou sans moi.


Et puis peu importe tout le reste du moment que ça avance.

----------


## Darkath

> J'y vois plutôt le réveil du volcan.


Ouais c'est impressionant, ça fait beaucoup de bruit, mais au final c'est qu'un geyser de vapeur

:narquois:

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est ce que dirent probablement les habitants de Pompeï.

----------


## Darkath

> C'est ce que dirent probablement les habitants de Pompeï.


Et au final ils sont tous morts, t'aurais pu trouver une meilleure métaphore  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petit W.I.P de la map :*

Les plus beau et intelligents d'entre vous auront tous identifié la source d'inspiration de mon travail. Et elle fonctionne de la même façon. Je bosse sur le système d'évènements aléatoires maintenant.

Pour le H.U.D de haut en bas :
- L'argent possédé
- Les points de santé
- La jauge de soif, la jauge de faim et la jauge de fatigue
- Le taux d'irradiation
- L'état physique
- L'inventaire
- Les compétences
- Les stats
- La sauvegarde

----------


## Diwydiant

Vraiment  ::o:  comme map... Comme tous les screens qui ont filtrés depuis le début...


Mais j'espère que Era ne va pas devenir la nouvelle arlésienne du jeu vidéo, maintenant que Duke va sortir...

Sinon on envoi le Gros Tony pour te casser les pouces...
 :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan, j'ai eu un gros coup de mou il y a 3 mois, mais j'ai posté beaucoup trop vite dans une soirée morose "ma retraite". 

TYLER IS BACK.




> Mais j'espère que Era ne va pas devenir la nouvelle arlésienne du jeu vidéo, maintenant que Duke va sortir...


C'est pas E.Y.E ?

----------


## Akodo

> TYLER IS BACK.


C'est beau  :Emo: .

----------


## Darkath

> *Petit W.I.P de la map :*
> 
> Les plus beau et intelligents d'entre vous auront tous identifié la source d'inspiration de mon travail.


Google maps !  :B):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Google maps !


J'aurais dit Pokémon, ça doit être un mix des deux. 

Sinon le projet avance, c'est cool. 

La prochaine fois, je posterai des trucs intéressants.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et sinon ça sortira avant ou après EYE ?  :tired:

----------


## Bleusilences

Waw, c'est pas mal, ca a bien changé depuis l'ancien temps... bon boulot!
Si tu cherches quelqu'un pour les maps, voire certains graphiques, tu peux me demander.

Au fait, comment à tu fait CA:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Comment j'ai fait quoi ? Le "brouillard de guerre" ?

----------


## Bleusilences

Ben, le tout en général... sauf les graphs, juste la programmation...
Tu est toujours sur VX ou sur XP?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ah ok ! 
Je n'utilise plus du tout VX en fait, je suis passé à un logiciel open source : *Scirra Construct* (http://www.scirra.com/), un truc surpuissant qui permet de réaliser n'importe quel genre de jeu 2D sans aucune ligne de code.

----------


## Bleusilences

Euh... peux-tu me dire comment fonctionnent les combats sur ce log?
J'dis ça, parce que en ce moment, je bosse un max sur mon jeu aussi... et donc, pas beaucoup de temps à perdre à essayer un log...

Donc, en clair, on peut tout faire... sans scripts?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il n'y a pas vraiment de méthode pour les combats, tu créés ce que tu veux. 
Le meilleur moyen pour voir comment ca fonctionne et de lancer le log. Tiens, j'avais écrit un petit article ici. 
Tu devrais tester, de toute manière cela ne sera pas une perte de temps.

----------


## alegria unknown

Elle a déjà de la gueule cette carte, ça promet. Vivement 2084.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Vivement 2084.


Putain et depuis quand la date de sortie a filtrée ?

----------


## Akodo

Fallait pas faire confiance aux stagiaires.

----------


## alegria unknown

::P: 

Pourquoi c'est une mise en abime ? Y a un mec qui sort un jeu dans le jeu qui se passe en 2084 ?

----------


## Akodo

2084, le méchant s'appellera Very Big Brother  ::o:   ::o: .
Et il aura des yeux bioniques next gen.

----------


## Narushima

> Pourquoi c'est une mise en abime ? Y a un mec qui sort un jeu dans le jeu qui se passe en 2084 ?


La figure de style s'écrit mise en "abyme".

Et sinon, ça en est où cette histoire de jeu vidéo appelé Era Vulgaris ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> La figure de style s'écrit mise en "abyme".


D'après le dictionnaire de l'Académie Française, "abîme" est rarement employé, mais néanmoins correct.

----------


## Narushima

Rarement employé parce qu'incorrect.
Et comme ils prennent en compte le fait que les gens ont du mal à assimiler deux orthographes différentes pour un même mot, ils font comme si ça allait.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Rarement employé parce qu'incorrect.


Bah non, si ils le note dans leur description en précisant que c'est rare, c'est que c'est rare, c'est tout. Pas incorrect. 
Sinon, ils l’auraient précisé, voir tout simplement ignoré, non ? C'est les gardiens de la langue française ke mayme. 

EDIT: Le petit Larousse illustré 2011, note : _"mise en abyme, s'écrit aussi abîme"_.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai toujours connu abîme, perso.

----------


## Narushima

Bon, vous savez pas écrire "mise en abyme", passons à autre chose : où en est le jeu ? Sans déc.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Surtout qu'on va pas continuer avec un mec qui sait mieux que l'Académie Française et que le leader du marché du dictionnaire en France.
Le jeu avance, lentement. 
Soucis de santé. 
Pas trop grave mais pas très drôle.

----------


## Diwydiant

Tyler...

 :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan mais ça va mieux depuis hein.  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah la chtouille ça dure jamais longtemps.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Non, c'était plus un accident de la vie mais on s'en tape.

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais pas du tout... 
 :Emo:

----------


## Narushima

Si si.

----------


## mackwic

Bon, maintenant que je suis fièrement admis à l'Épita et que j'ai carrément imprové mes skills au contact des Ingés, je te re-propose mon aide.

*regarde son agenda*
Glups, en fait comment dire… Quand j'aurais moins de travail ?  ::sad::  

Plus sérieusement, je suis overbooké, et jamais à court de projets impossibles à réaliser, ça ne fera qu'un de plus. Si tu as besoin d'aide lors d'un rush, hésite pas à frapper.  ::):  

(oui, ceci est un up déguisé, mais Tyler a le droit de savoir qu'on croie en lui)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci pour le soutien, c'est précieux. 
Vous allez bientôt avoir des nouvelles... Et vous allez pas être déçu. _*teaser_

----------


## Mephisto

Alors comme ça on a du nouveau et on met pas les potes au jus ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu te connectes plus sur steam sale bolchvik.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

He's alive !!! Alive !!!!

----------


## Akodo

It's a trap  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> It's a trap


Tu en sais trop. Tes parents sont déjà dans un endroit bien chaud.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tes parents sont déjà dans un endroit bien chaud.


Non mais une perche pareille ça cache forcément quelque chose...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui mais quoi ?

----------


## Narushima

Un jeu en développement ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Développable ?

----------


## Froyok

Et développé couché ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Développe ?

----------


## Froyok

Non.

Combo breaker.

----------


## Diwydiant

Dites moi, il y a pas mal de poussière, par ici...

 ::rolleyes:: 



Du neuf chez le Messie du JDR, Monsieur Durden ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Heu.









J'ai repris mes études à 28 ans si ça intéresse quelqu'un...  ::unsure::

----------


## alegria unknown

> Heu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une phrase de dialogue d'un personnage que l'on rencontre dans le jeu ?

----------


## Froyok

> J'ai repris mes études à 28 ans si ça intéresse quelqu'un...


Quel domaine ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Quel domaine ?


Par le début, maternelle, CP etc...

----------


## ben_beber

Ben bonne chance à toi alors, parce que reprendre ses études, c'est pas un truc de fillette.

----------


## Froyok

> Par le début, maternelle, CP etc...


Tu as raison, toujours commencer avec de bonnes bases.

----------


## Narushima

Si t'as besoin d'aide pour les additions à deux chiffres, je suis ton homme !  :Cigare:

----------


## Djal

> Ben bonne chance à toi alors, parce que reprendre ses études, c'est pas un truc de fillette.


Mais c'est faisable, faites-le.

----------


## Akodo

Justement, un étudiant ça a plein de temps.  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

::wub::  Tyler, je t'aime.  ::wub:: 

_Moins que le Maître, mais plus que la plupart des vilains ici présents._

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu pousses la manipulation hélvétique virtuelle dans le réel sur une platforme virtuelle  ::wacko::  Tu es vraiment vicieux.
Si personne ne comprend ce message, c'est normal.

----------

